# Use Up Your Stash 2012 - Session 3



## JJamiah (Aug 29, 2012)

Ladies we have come upon the Final stage of this challenge. I hope all of you are in a better position then you were in Session 1 & 2. I know I am. Great thing is I haven't increased my hair products by much. I only buy what I need. Now that I am starting school again..... This is going to be what I have to do for now Anyway. So ladies Who is down for Session Three, I am just cutting and pasting the info from Session Two below. If you no longer want to be in this challenge and see your name please IM me to remove it. If you don't see your name and want to join, just post it below. Thanks Ladies and Lets USE IT UP in 2012 

Session 3


Sessions are as follows:
Session 1 - Jan. 1, 2012 - April 30, 2012
Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012
Session 3 - Sept. 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012


The Rules:

1. Use the suggested categories or add categories of your own, list your stash within 5 days of joining the challenge. If you have a REALLY Big stash, put in a little at a time. But keep your list updated with the products used, given away, exchanged, etc. 

Posting a starting pic of your stash is optional. You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away. 

2. For each category you can include 1 item for a staple. Mark this item. You can purchase 1 staple item per category to have 1 on hand without using a pass. If you stock up on staples anything beyond 1 item must be put in your stash list.

3. Participants are allowed 1 product purchase per month 

4. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it. You are free to swap, sell, throw away and give away products to your heart’s content as long as the stash is "decreasing". The aim is to be reasonable and realize that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our regiments and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!

6. Also please check in every 2 weeks to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge. 

7. If you fall off the wagon, update your stash list and get back in the game. The idea is to encourage better spending habits, make wise product purchases and to gain discipline in our regimens.


Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
i.e. – reduce my stash by 20%
i.e. – to have 1 shampoo, 2 conditioners, 3 styling products, etc.
[Fill in your goal] 


Challengers 

JJamiah
@Ogoma
@B_Phlyy
@Theresamonet
@classoohfive
@NikkiQ
@wheezy807
@RarityFluttershy
@LaidBak
@Beautyu2u
@ZebraPrintLover
@TrueSugar
@natura87
@xu93texas
@faithVA
@Minty
@lamaria211
@Ann0804
@Lisaaa Bonet
@Meritamen
@Skiggle
@JeterCrazed
@Keishadt
@KiWiStyle
@Angelinhell
@Arian
@greenandchic
@Kindheart
JazzyOleBabe
Tonto


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

You know I'm in. Maybe I will try to abide by the rules this session 

I am only including what I am going to try to use up in Session III. I have some products that are just in a holding pattern

==================================================
December Targets
1. Komaza Care Leave-In --------12/13/2012
2. Hydratherma Naturals DC
3. Burt Bees PreShampoo
4. Deva Curl One......................12/26/2012
5. As I Am Cleansing Conditioner
==================================================

*Shampoos *

*Conditioners - Instant*

*Conditioners - DC*
1. Hydratherma Naturals Moisturizing DC 

*Leave-Ins/Moisturizers*
1. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Leave-in 


*Stylers & Gels*
1. Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream
2. Deva Curl B-Leave-In
3. Nourish & Shine
4. Deva Curl ArcAngel (sample) 

*Oils & Butters *
1. Avocado Oil
2. Apricot Kernel Oil

*Starting Count:* 19
*Current Count: 8*
*Ending Count : ?*
==================================================

*Staples (Not Included In Stash Count)*
1. *Shampoo: *
*.....*Terressentials Left Coast Lemon


2. *Instant Conditioner: *
....Burt Bee's Shiny Hair

3. *Leave In: In Search Of*

4. *DC (Moisture):* - AO Blue Chamomile

5. *DC (Protein): *- Nubian Heritage Hemp Growth/Strength Masque

6. _*Stylers:* As I Am Curling Jelly, TW Curling Cream_

7. *Oils: *Sunflower Oil

*Used Up/Thrown Away/Given Away*
_1. Deva Curl No Poo................Used 9/15/2012_
_2. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier.....Used 9/21/2012_
_3. KCCC .................................Tossed 9/4/2012_
_4. AO White Camelia..................Used 9/9/2012_
_5. Jane Carter Leave-In.............Used 9/14/2012_
_6. Giovanni Direct Leave-In.........Used 9/9/2012_
_7. S-Curl.................................Trashed 9/26/2012_
8. Deva Curl Set It Free...........Used 9/28/2012
9. AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo...Use for hand wash...10/3/2012
10. DevaCare One ..................Used 10/11/2012
11. JBCO.................................Used 10/20/2012
12. Burt Bee Shea and Grapefruit 10/30/2012
13. ..._Hair One Olive Oil - sample pack 11/2/2012_
_14. As I Am Leave In .... 11/2/2012_
_15. _Sta Sof fro ..... 11/10/2012 trashed
16. Grapeseed oil.....11/11/2012 (gave away)
17. Coconut Oil ....12/13/2012 (moved to body oil stash)
18. Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in ....12/13/2012
19. Deva Curl One Conditioner................12/26/2012
20. Burt Bee's PreShampoo................12/30/2012 (giveaway)
21. As I Am Cleansing Conditioner.....12/30/2012 (throw away last use)

*On Hold (Not Included in Stash Count)*
1. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Spray 
2. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Wrap 
3. Babyganics Unpetroleum Jelly - 2 jars
4. Various samples

*Goals:* 
1. Find staples for leave-in, moisturizer
2. Keep stash under control
3. Try new products in organized fashion
4. To reduce original stash by 50%, having not more than 2 products in any category.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be back tomorrow or Saturday with my list and some pics. I didn't do so good in session 2, but I'm ready to finish the year out big (or low) with my stash.


----------



## Angelinhell (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be back!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gave away : Curls Creamy Cleanser
Curls Cream Brule Moisturizer to my niece 
Shea Moisture reconstructive Elixir to my big brother


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Gave away : Curls Creamy Cleanser
> Curls Cream Brule Moisturizer to my niece
> Shea Moisture reconstructive Elixir to my big brother


 
You are in the wrong thread lamaria211.  This is the new thread for the next session.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 29, 2012)

I am in. I did quite well in session II, although I have detoured a bit at the end. I blame being in the US on holidays; I am enjoying buying things with ease .


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 29, 2012)

1 & 3) Use up all non-staples; not buy anything until BF, if at all; have found, and be down to, my staples for next year.

  2) Bolded ones are staples/holy grail. The others are use up or  soon-to-be staples/holy grails if their performance holds up:
*
Cleansers*
Terressentials Left Coast Lemon - 16 oz (2)
As I Am Coconut CoWash - 16 oz (2)
ORS Creamy Aloe - 8 oz (1)
Live Clean Argan Shampoo - 12 (1)
*
Co-Wash/Rinse out/Detangling Conditioners*
*Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 16 oz (6)*
Trader Joe Nourish Spa - 16 oz (1)
Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Lemon Tea Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Red Raspberry Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Italian Red Grape Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Fragrance Free - 8 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz (4)
*
Deep Treatments*
*Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 8/32 oz (1/1)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 12 oz (1)*
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment - 4.2 oz (1)

 *Moisturizers, Leave-in Conditioners & Conditioning Spray*
Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream - 8 oz (6)
Live Clean Argan Oil Leave-in Conditioning Spray - 5 oz (1)

*Gels*
*Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel - 8 oz (3)*
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Styling Gel - 6.7 oz (1)
Herbal Essences Set Me Up - 6 oz (1)
Ecostyler Blue Gel - 32 oz (1)
Ecostyler Argan Gel - 6 oz (1)
ORS Edge Control - 3.5 oz (1)

*Butters & Oils*
Rice Bran Oil - 32 oz (1)
Black Cumin Seed Oil - 32 oz (1)
Meadowfoam Seed Oil - 32 oz (1)
Cush Cosmetics Buriti Butter - 8 oz (1)
Soy Butter Blend - 2 oz (1)
Monoi Butter Blend - 2 oz (1)
Lemon Blend Butter - 2 oz (1)
Coffee Blend Butter - 2 oz (2)

*Ayurvedic Herbs*
Neha Herbal - 150 grams (3)


----------



## Arian (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still in...but I have a feeling my stash is going to fluctuate for a while because I am having to re-vamp products yet again.  *sigh*

My hair analysis results warrant it...


----------



## Angelinhell (Aug 29, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? To see if sticking with mostly one product line gives me better and consistent results(it's been working so far)

Shampoos
Ion Hard Water ShampooStaple
Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo(classic)Staple

Reconstructors
Nairobi Prota-sil
Ultrasheen Duo TexStaple

Deep Conditioners
Keracare HumectoStaple

Leave ins
Keracare
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea

Moisturizer
Keracare with Jojoba Oil

Oils
Hot Six Oil

Styling Products
Chi Silk Infusion


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in!!! I'll update this post with my stash at the end of the last challenge. Hoping to use up some stuff on my wash day this weekend.

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* Continue to find staples that work best for me.


*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.*

*Shampoos*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Suave Rosemary and Mint (purchased when arrived to PR)
John Frieda Root Awakening
Suave Almond & Shea Butter
Motions Naturally You Moisturizing Cleanser

*Conditioners*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Oyin Honey Hemp Condish 
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil Daily Hair Condish 
Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Daily Hair Condish 
John Frieda Root Awakening (gone 9/4/12)
Garnier Pure Clean Condish (new purchase)
Suave Almond & Shea Butter Condish (new purchase)

*Deep Conditioners*
Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque (gone 9/13/12)
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (staple...) 
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Condish x2 (1 gone 9/30/12) (staple )
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Moisturizing Hair Treatment 
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol x3 (1 gone 9/12/12)

*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Intensly Smooth Leave-In Condish Cream x2 (staple )
Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Curl Creme 
Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion 
SheScentit Tahitian Vanilla and Coconut 

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
-none- 

*Styling products*
Eco Styler Gel w/Argan Oil
Eco Styler Gel w/Olive Oil
Eco Styler Gel (clear)
Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk x2
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie x2 (staple )
Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk x2
Karen's Body Beautiful Butter Love x 2
Hairveda Herbal Green Tea Thick Hair Oil Creme x2
Urban Therapy Twisted Sista Curl Activator (sold)
Curls Milkshake (sold)
Curl Junkie Curls In A Bottle x 2
Curls Curl Defining Serum
Garnier Fructis Curl Cream (sold)
Curl Junkie Curl Queen x 2 


*Other*
Sabino Moisture Block 
IC Fantasia Heat Protect (pink bottle)
Aphogee 2min treatment (staple ) 


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*


*4. What are your goal(s) for the session?* Reduce my stash by another 30%




Session 3 Stash Starting Size: 40

Session 3 Current Stash Size: 33


----------



## Keishadt (Aug 29, 2012)

You know im in! I sense some reall progress this round!


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 29, 2012)

My goal for this session is to cut my stash completely in half!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in! Will update my stash before 9/1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm still in! I've been quiet in the last thread because I've been good lately.  I haven't used anything up but I haven't purchased anything new either. 


Edit: I forgot, I did use up a bottle of braid spray. I ended up mixing some aloe vera juice in the empty bottle.




*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* I'm trying to decrease what I have (not just in hair products) to reduce clutter and to organize. 


*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.* 

used

*Shampoos*
    Organic Root Stimulator / Olive Oil Creamy Aloe Shampoo (staple)
Ion / Clarifying Shampoo (new, replacing Pantene)
    Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture
    Suave / Professionals Dry Shampoo (staple?)
    Finesse / Moisturizing Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner (staple) 
Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture Body Shop / Banana 
 Organic Root Stimulator / Replenishing Conditioner (staple) 
 Elasta QP / Intense Fortifying Treatment 
Herbal Essences / Hydralicious
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple/stock up item) x3
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner Recovery #619 Moisture System (staple?) 
Finesse / Moisturizing Conditioner (unopen, freebie) 
Loreal / Everstrong 
Cream of Nature / Jojoba & Olive Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment (new) 
ApHogee / Balancing Moisturizer (new, staple?) 
GVP / Conditioning Balm (new)
Aussie / 3 Minute Miracle 


*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
African Royale / Braid Spray (restocked, staple)
African Royale / Braid Spray (restocked, staple) 
Luster's Pink / Hair Lotion 
Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream (restocked) 
Mane `N Tail / Carrot Oil crème 
GVP / Leave-In Conditioner and Styler 
Aussie Split-End Protector 
Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (restocked, staple)
Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth x2 (restocked, staple)

*Treatments/Other*
Chi / Infra Treatment (staple) 
Body Shop / Macadamia Straightening Balm Talavera / Silk Capsules
Doo Gro / Mega Thick Growth Oil 
Spectrum / Organic Coconut Oil (staple?) 
Organic Root Stimulator / Glossing Polisher 
Tropic Isle / Jamaican Black Castor Oil (staple) 
Blue Magic / Coconut Oil 
John Frieda / Precision Foam Color (unopen, freebie)
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse x4 (they come with the relaxer kits, that's why there's so many)
Ultra Sheen Supreme / Styling & Setting Lotion x6 (they come with the relaxer kits, that's why there's so many)
Dabur Vatika / Deep Conditioning Hot Oil Treatment with Olive, Almond, and Henna
ApHogee / Two-Step Protein Treatment (new, staple)
Hair One / Various Packs, 3


* Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
    Boxes of Henna, Alma, and Indgio (staples, restocked)

*Samples*
- My shoe box full of free sample products. I'm not even going to bother listing them all.

*2b. Used up during session 1* (11/10) 
Daily Solutions / Fortifying Shampoo, Suave / Professionals Dry Shampoo  (freebie), Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner, Garnier Fructis /  Fortifying Cream Conditioner, Herbal Essences / Hello Hydration, Herbal  Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple), Garnier Fructis /  Fortifying  Deep Conditioner, Suave / Milk and Honey Conditioner, Herbal  Essences / Long Term Relationship, Tropic Isle / Jamaican Black Castor  Oil (staple), Smooth `N Shine / Silk `n Sleek

*2c. Used up during session 2* (13/13)
Pantene / Clarifying Shampoo, Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship  conditioner, Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship leave-in x 2,  Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth, African Royale / Braid Spray x2,  Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream, ApHogee / Two Step Treatment (single  use), Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse (single use), Palmer's /  Olive Oil Hairdress, Hair One / Olive Oil (single use) x2


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)* 

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session* Once again my goal is at least 10 products used by the end of the session. (7/10)


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> You are in the wrong thread lamaria211.  This is the new thread for the next session.



Oops ty


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

OK y'all no I'm in 
Ill post my updated stash tomorrow


----------



## daviine (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in!  I've been waiting for Session III of this challenge so I could  join on the first few pages and within the first few days.  Trying to reduce the stash by myself hasn't been working, so hopefully sharing my progress (or lack thereof)will work better.  

I'll be back to list my products.  See you soon!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

daviine said:


> I'm in! I've been waiting for Session III of this challenge so I could join on the first few pages and within the first few days. Trying to reduce the stash by myself hasn't been working, so hopefully sharing my progress (or lack thereof)will work better.
> 
> I'll be back to list my products. See you soon!


 
JJamiah will keep you in line. She like's to do a lot of spanking.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA you have me over here dying....lololol 

I am sitting in my car with my kids thinking I have had too much sugar.




 ladies new and returning. I chopped my hair back to APL and I am loving the new length. The Mr. Isn't too happy. From Tail bone in January to MBL first cut, and from WL to APL. Well my ends are Fire.... LOL


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA you have me over here dying....lololol
> 
> I am sitting in my car with my kids thinking I have had too much sugar.
> 
> ...


 
JJamiah, from tailbone to APL? I'm not happy either. What is you doin? Stop it! If you just wanted to be bald I could just give you my head. Now you deserve a spankin'

Ok I'm just playin. It's your head do what you want.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA it's only been a few hours and it feels amazing. I have to get Dino to take a few shots and transfer them to the computer. I just came from the salon getting it shaped, my botch cut was a epic failure.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2012)

JJamiah I'm gonna mail you a box put your scissors in it and let one of your sons burry it  I'm glad you like your new look


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA it's only been a few hours and it feels amazing. I have to get Dino to take a few shots and transfer them to the computer. I just came from the salon getting it shaped, my botch cut was a epic failure.


 
I don't know if I can be caught seen with you JJamiah, if you are just APL. You will mess up my street creds


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2012)

Ouch.... daggggg I am being shunned against. APL and below a sister gots to go!  BSB and above you get street cred & love! Mannnnn faithVA I see your work


----------



## Angelinhell (Sep 1, 2012)

Making a trip to the bss tomorrow looking for a liquid leave in or setting lotion. Hope I don't lose my dang mind while I'm there


----------



## daviine (Sep 1, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
To save space and money; Perhaps I'll get the discipline to try a product in different ways before moving on to something new.  

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

*Question:  Do I list only the things I hope  to use up in this session?  Did I list too many products?  *

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
I have no idea.   I need to think about it.  

*Shampoos*
  Crème of Nature Neutralizing & Conditioning Shampoo  
  Kiwi & Citrus Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo
  Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Shine Shampoo
  Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo 
  Head and Shoulders Intensive Treatment Shampoo
  Harmon Face Values Therapeutic Gel Shampoo
  Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Sleek Shampoo (sample)
  Kenra Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioners*
  Herbal Essences Hello Hydration 
_ Suave Humectant Moisture Conditioner (finished 9/10/12)_
  Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Conditioner
  Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner 
  Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner 
  Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Sleek Conditioner 
  Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship 
  L’Oreal Everpure Moisture Conditioner 
  Tressemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner 
_Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner with Jojoba for Color Treated (Sample ) (finished 9/13/2012)_
  Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner with Argan Oil for Curly Hair (Sample )
  Ion Hot ‘n Moist Protective Hair and Scalp Treatment (Sample)


*Deep Conditioners*
_Kuz (one use left) finished 9/13/2012_
Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque: possible staple
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner (sample)
Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol 
Aphogee Two-Step Protein Treatment (Sample)
Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor 
Dudley’s Hair Rebuilder finished 10/12/12
Keracare Humecto Crème 
Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle Deeeeeep Conditioner
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (sample) finished 10/9/12

*Leave-In Conditioners / Moisturizers *
  Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher Leave-In Treatment 
  Giovanni Direct Leave-In Conditioner
  Crème of Nature Strength &Shine Argan Oil Leave-In Conditioner
  Just For Me 2-in-1 Conditioning Detangler 
  Cantu Shea Butter Leave in Conditioning Repair Cream
  SoftHair Keratin Line Intensive 
  Salerm 21 
  Fermodyl 619
Oyin Handmade Honey Dew Leave-In conditioner (sample)

  Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker No Drip Activator & Moisturizer
Wave Nouveau Finishing Lotion gave 9/2012
  Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk
  Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Mist
  Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Curl enhancing Smoothie
  Optimum Oil Therapy 3-n-1 Crème Oil Moisturizer 
  Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer

*Serums*
  John Frieda Frizz-Ease Hair Serum Extra Strength Formula
  CHI Silk Infusion 
  Organix Extra Strength Moroccan Argan Oil 
  Silicone Kerasilk Extra Brilho 
  Cantu Shea Butter Super Shine Hair Silk 

*Oils & DIY Ingredients*
  Oyin SugarBerry Pomade
  Haitian Black Castor Oil
  Castor Oil
  Apricot Oil 
  Coconut Oil
  Glycerin 
  Unrefined Shea butter 

*Styling Aids & Miscellaneous*
  Eco-Styler Olive Oil Styling Gel 
  Elasta QP Feels Like Silk Liquid Styling Gel
  L’Oreal Studio Head Look Mega Gel
  Silk Elements Liquid Styling Gel
  Just For Me Smoothing Gel
  Smooth & Shine Polishing Styling Mousse
  Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray
  Rusk Being Warped Wax
  Crème of Nature Sunflower & Coconut Oil Conditioning Crème Relaxer-Mild


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2012)

@diivine you can list it how every you want. Your list isn't too much if that is what you have. Your goal like all of us it to reduce our stash. I don't judge but....ZebraPrintLover  <------ she will make sure you don't buy anything else LOL, guilt complex giver  


Where are you ZPL ?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2012)

Sooooo, I am passing this Wen train today   I sure am..... I looked the deal is amazing and yet I am passing it up. I have too. I have so much to use up right now and I am purchasing somethings for the end of the year deals from Sally's so. I have to slow my roll. I have enough Wen to last me through next year anyway  

Ojon and Wen together are AMAZING GRACE


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome daviine


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally washed my hair today. It's been a long time since I've only washed my hair 1x a week. It was painful 

I prepooed with Deva Care One. I still have 1/2 bottle of this. I do like it though. I washed twice with Deva Curl One. Will replace this with AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo when it's gone. I think I have 2 more washes. I conditioned with Deva Care One. I DCd with AO White Camellia and baking soda. I only have 1 more use of AO White Camellia if that much. 

If I don't go out tonight I will twist my hair up with the rest of the KCCC and get rid of that.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*

***GONE

*Shampoo* 
K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
I have found my staples for this area: CON-Green and Suave Clarifying

*Conditioner*
K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner
K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner
Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol
ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional
Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner Pack
Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner Pack
**Goal is to have 3 conditioners (2 DC's and 1 to cowash with)
I have found my staples for this area: ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional and Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
(Jamaican Fruit) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
(Lemon Grass) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector 
Mizani Coconut Souffle
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment
Design Essentials HCO Leave-In Conditioner and Blow Drying Lotion
Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (sample)
*Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (sample)
**Goal is to have 4 leave- ins IDKY  

*Oil*
I have found my staples for this area: JBCO, 1 ceramide, and EVCO.

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
ORS Edge Control
got2b glued SPIKING GLUE
Beyond The Zone- Turn Up The Heat Spray
GVP Shaping Spray Plus (Sebastian)
EcoStyler Gel (always will have at least 1 of these)
got2b glued SPIKING GLUE
Nexxus Emergencee

*Wish List/Buy Again*
WEN Summer Mango Coconut
WEN Six Thirteen Cleansing Treatment
Shea Moisture
Cantu SheaButter
Elasta QP Mango Butter
-----------------------------
Aussie 3 min Miracle
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aussie Moist/Herbal Essence Conditioner
Hawaiian Silky 14n1
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Dabur Vatika Coconut Hair Oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 2, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Used up my first item this morning.......ORS Edge Control
Bout dang on time.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 2, 2012)

Used up Jessicurl Too Shea.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You know I'm in.* Maybe* I will try to abide by the rules this session



faithVA, you just hurts my heart. Dont neber wanna go by the rules _(in my Joseline Hernandez voice)_



JJamiah said:


> Ouch.... daggggg I am being shunned against. APL and below a sister gots to go!  BSB and above you get street cred & love! Mannnnn faithVA I see your work



JJamiah, you know faithVA is funny acting. She loves me then she doesnt, she dumps us when we go bald LOL.



JJamiah said:


> @diivine you can list it how every you want. Your list isn't too much if that is what you have. Your goal like all of us it to reduce our stash. I don't judge but....ZebraPrintLover  <------ she will make sure you don't buy anything else LOL, guilt complex giver
> 
> 
> Where are you ZPL ?



Yep I sure will. Thats when faithVA hates me because I am THE WATCHER of the thread. I sees everything.



JJamiah said:


> Sooooo, I am passing this Wen train today   I sure am..... I looked *the deal is amazing* and yet I am passing it up. I have too. I have so much to use up right now and I am purchasing somethings for the end of the year deals from Sally's so. I have to slow my roll. I have enough Wen to last me through next year anyway
> 
> Ojon and Wen together are AMAZING GRACE



What type of deal they go doing on.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^^ They had a package of goods for $60 and they had a payment plan at that  

they had other stuff too. I tried to ignore most of it. LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 2, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ They had a package of goods for $60 and they had a payment plan at that
> 
> they had other stuff too. I tried to ignore most of it. LOL



JJamiah
On QVC?


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2012)

Used these items today during my wash session.....

*Shampoo* 
K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo

*Conditioner*
K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (sample)
***Only have about 2 more uses of this sample. Has a peppermint sensation to it.

*Oil*
I have found my staples for this area: JBCO, 1 ceramide, and EVCO.
***Used all these oils. Used the JBCO/EVCO on my scalp and sealed with GSO.

*Other*
Nexxus Emergencee
***This is the never ending bottle. So I am not sure how many uses are left. But once this is gone, I will use my Joico K-Pak Treatment


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

I will use up HE LTR condish today!!! Still working on the E QP mango butter Hair one and the HE LTR leave in


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

OK so I ended up using up 2 products today *pats self on back* HE LTR and Hair One!!!  So next week I will officially become a Wen girl  I'm so happy but now I have the urge to buy something to celebrate


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah
> On QVC?


 

 QVC is the best LOL  i know Mr. tired of me and QVC.... LOL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];16751767]@faithVA, you just hurts my heart. Dont neber wanna go by the rules _(in my Joseline Hernandez voice)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You sure are calling my name a lot 

You can watch me all you want. I'm not a rule follower, even my own


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

I repurchased a staple today Coconut oil


----------



## Tonto (Sep 3, 2012)

1. *What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
I want to use all my products to be able to buy new ones  

2. *List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories*.

- Shampoos
* Garnier Fructis Pure Clean 2in1
* Bentonite clay

- Conditioners
* TRESemmé Luxirious Moisture
* Shea Moisture Organic African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner
- Deep Conditioners (same than conditioners) 


- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
* Giovanni Direct Leave in Weightless Conditioner

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
* Coconut oil
* Safflower Oil
* Vatika Dabur Oil
* Amla and Cassia Oil (Infused in Hemp oil, homemade)
* Shea Butter/Coconut Oil/ Olive oil/ Vitamine E mix (homemade)

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
* Cassia
* Brahmi
* Bringraj
* Amla
* Henna Jamila

- Styling products
*Oyin Sugar berries


4. *What are your goal(s) for the session *
My goal is to have 1 shampoo, one conditioner and 2 styling products


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

I am in. I have been doing this challenge privately. Here is my list of items.

Shampoos: 
I have determined that I only need (2). 1 Clarifying and 1 cleaning. 
SSI Jojoba Hemp 
Mozeke Avoc Cleansing 
Kyra Apricot
Suave Clarifying
SSI Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo
Amala Cream Rinse

Conditioners: I only need (3). 1 rinse out, 1 protein, 1 moisturizing

*Rinse Out* 
BFH Mango Macadamia Mask GONE
SSI Avocado 1 on order this may be the staple 1GONE
SSI Honey Rinse
SSI Okra Repair

*Deep Conditioner (Protein) *
Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener 
HairVeda Methi Sativa (part 1) 1 on hand 1 on order
Mozeke Carrot Protein
Kyra's Hydrating Hemp
Hairveda Moist Cond - PRO

*Deep Conditioners (Moisturizing)*
Hairveda Methi Sativa (Part 2) 1 on hand 1 on order
SSI Banana Brulee 2 on hand this may be a staple 2 GONE
Pura Body Cocoa Smoothie 1/2 gone GONE
Marie Dean 3 n 1 Mango 1/2 gone GONE
Hairveda Moist Cond 24/7

*Leave In/Detangler* I only need (1)
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee 1/2 gone GONE
As i am Leave in

Moisturizers: I like to have 3-4. Why ? I don't know - Variety!
SSI Marshmallow Herbal Cream
SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream
SSI Papaya Curly Souffle (sample) may reorder
QB Burdock Root Buttercream - Staple
QB Alma & Olive Heavy Cream - 2 (Winter staple)
QB Olive and Hydrating Balm
Mozeke Whipped Avoc Cream
Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding
Marie Dean Mango Cupuacu Hair Butter 
Kyra's Mango Moisturizing Cream
Darcy's Vanilla Styling Cream

Stylers/Gels I only need 2 -3. One to use daily and 1-2 to use when twisting my hair.
Darcy"s Curling Cream Gel
Darcy's Curl Styling Cream
Kyra's Cupuacu Curl Cream
As I am Curling Gelly
As I am Twisting Cream
QB Honey Bush Tea Soft Gel 
BASK Palm Tapioca Hair Cream

Pomades: Not really a fan of butters. Too heavy/thick for my fine hair. Will Try to use on ends during the winter.

Brown Butter Beauty - Mixed Greens
Njoi Creations - Sweet Coconut 
SSI - Exotic Amazon Herbal - like this, may reorder
Pura Body Cupuacu Hair butter 

Specialty:

Komaza Vitamin Reign
Shi-Nautrals Herbal Tea Rinse 1/4 left GONE
Shi Naturals Henna Gloss 1/2 gone
Hairveda Hydra Silica Tea Mist - 1 on hand 1 on order
Born Organics PHAM 1/2 gone
SSI Moisture Mist

Oils:
Castor staple
Jojoba
Grapeseed
JBCO
Avocado
Vatika - pre-poo/oil rinse
sapote oil
Mozeke Amla Infusion
Hair Trigger Hawaiian Ginger
WGO - 1/4 GONE GONE
Safflower - new not opened

Essential Oils:
Rosemary
Tea Tree
Peppermint 

Henna/Indigo
4 Indigo packs on order
4 Henna packs 



My goal is to narrow down this list to staples and any other purchases will be treats. Oh by the way guys I have a WEN order coming. Thanks,@JJamiah. Note to Self: Stop reading reviews and raves and breaking down to buy them. Stay strong. No buys until Black Friday or the companies are giving away stuff for free. Currently waiting for Komaza Hair Analysis.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

I was at Vitamin Shoppe this weekend and I noticed they had the Blue Chamomile Shampoo  I thought that was strange that they sell the shampoo and not the conditioner  But I did buy the shampoo. 

I shampooed today with the AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo and conditioned with the AO White Camellia. It felt so soft I decided not to DC. I used the Deva Curl No Poo as a body wash. I used the AO White Camellia as a leave-in as well. 

I have 2 more uses of the No Poo, so will use that up this month. I have 1 more use of the White Camellia. I tossed the Natures's Gate Herbal Daily Conditioner. I tried it as a conditioner and as a leave-in and it wasn't quite right.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe what Wen items did you order 

Welcome


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 3, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Buying products is a way to realease stress and treat myself ,i don't need it ,by joining this challenge i want to actually Stop buying loads of prpducts and use up the ones i got before they spoil. When that happens i feel like i ve thrown away my hard earned money . 

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos: 1 Essentious Shampoo,Donna marie superlathericious x2; African Pride shea shampoo ,CD vanilla (half way through).
I sold 4 shampoos so won't list them here 

- Conditioners : organix mango ,shea,Pantene R&N x2 .Wen mango,Donna marie Detangler x2 ,JC nourishing conditioner.
- Deep Conditioners : Beautiful textures ,CD vanilla,KBB mask x2, Macadamia mask 16 oz ,CJ deep fix ,Bee mine 16oz ,Claudie's Avocado ,Silk Elements.
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers African pride Shea,Kbb Ambrosia and Hair nectar, Beautiful textures leave in,JC leave in ,Donna Marie spritz,Oyin juives and berry( half way) .
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters Afroveda totally twisted ,shea butter x3/8oz , Afican Pride Shea x2 , Donna mrie Superbuttercream,CJ honeybutta,Darcy tucuma butter,JC Nourish and shine ,JC nourishing cream. Kbb butterx2 ,Kbb cremiliscious x2,WonderCurl butter x3
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling nproducts Darcy Avocado ,MHC Twist out cream
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)


4. What are your goal(s) for the session

To reduce my stash by either using them or selling focusing on  natural products.







My Staple product( Line) is Claudie


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

JJamiah

I ordered the Today's Special Value in Pomegranate.  I need to update my list.  This weekend has been the place orders/ buy something weekend.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2012)

Ladies I start school in a few days. I know last semester I was dead to the world. I took a rapid course erplexed meaning I crammed 15 weeks into 4. The homework and studying (what studying, HW was 4pm-2am in the morning) This one is more spread over  

So I will be on less... but not out 
Hey at least I won't be buying anything.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

@JJamiah
What are you taking in school? Sounds like a tough course.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe

I am majoring in Paralegal (ABA Accredited). It isn't an easy course but I am majorly excited. :woohoo2: LOL 

I just really need and want this bad enough. Started 8 years ago, never finished. Had to start back from the beginning, no credits carried over. BUT....I said to myself "if you want this bad enough, that isn't an issue."


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

Go on girl.  Sending  you much strength and endurance.  The next milestone that I am looking forward to is Social Security and Retirement.   Winning the lottery wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

Twisted my hair using Jane Carter Leave-in and KCCC. I thought I would use up the KCCC but it can go a long way. So have 1 more use of the KCCC. Will use the JC Leave-in every time I twist to wet the hair. It's not useful for anything else.

And I have a strategy for September so will stick with that and see if I can use up 5 or 6 products.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

Go on girl.  Sending  you much strength and endurance.  The next milestone that I am looking forward to is Social Security and Retirement.   Winning the lottery wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> QVC is the best LOL  i know Mr. tired of me and QVC.... LOL



JJamiah
He has the right to be. I bet your stash looks like a QVC stock area 



faithVA said:


> You sure are calling my name a lot
> 
> You can watch me all you want. I'm not a rule follower, even my own



faithVA
Im so over you. Your a meany ! I wont eber say your name again......MEANNNNNYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm too lazy right now to list everything, therefore I copied my last post in the old thread. 

Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer-gave away
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor-
MoroccanOil shampoo-gave away
MoroccanOil conditioner- gave way
Mane N Tail Detangler- gave away
AG sulfate free-shampoo- gave away
AG deep reconstructer conditioner-gave away

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Balancing End Insurance-sweet fig scent-gave away
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Braid Spray-baby powder scent- gone
Chi Silk Infusion serum
Shescentit coco creme leave in conditioner-gave away instead

*I have a box of products that I decided I won't be using right now b/c I'm going to try a modified version of the Curly Girl Method for a few months. *
This box contains:
Redken Anti-snap treatment
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque (1 sample pak)
Joico K-Pak Chelating shampoo
Aussie Moist Miracle 3 min Deep Condition
MoroccanOil Treatment light formulation for fine hair- gave away
Aquage Defining Gel- gave away
AG instant moisturizing conditioner
AG conditioner mist detangling spray- gave away
Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture shampoo-gone

*So now I have about 13 products that I've decided to use for now for the CG method:*
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat shampoo (clarify monthly)
KeraCare Hydrating Detangling shampoo (use weekly-I have < half bottle to use up)
Giovanni SAS Protein Hair Infusion treatment (use twice/month)-gone
Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner (use weekly)--consumed
Shescentit Avocado conditioner (co-wash rotation)--consumed
As I Am Coconut CoWash cleansing conditioner (co-wash rotation)
TJ's Nourish Spa conditioner (2 bottles-co wash rotation)-sold
TJ's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner (co-wash rotation)
Suave VO5 Silky Experience Shea Cashmere w/ shea protein and vanilla(co-wash rotation)- gone
Giovanni Direct leave-in conditioner-gone
CD Hair Milk pudding (sample)- consumed
DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning creme (daily moisturizer at night)
Shescentit Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade (sealant at night)-done with this.

I'm also using the following ingredients as a growth aid:
grapeseed oil-consumed
jojoba oil -consumed
JBCO- consumed
rosemary oil
peppermint oil
eucalyptus oil
sulfur powder
vitamin E oil
Bee Mine growth serum- threw away

Nutiva extra virgin coconut oil (pre-poo and sealant)
Sesame oil- consumed
Tea tree oil- gave away
Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
Donna Marie Moisture Mist-consumed
Eco styler gel olive oil - consumed
________________
TWA/EL/NL/SL/APL/BSL/MBL


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover  it doesn't see!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah
> He has the right to be. I bet your stash looks like a QVC stock area
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you knew how many times I've been called that you wouldn't even bother


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover  it doesn't see!



Sooooo of course I had to go over to QVC but they only have 1 scent that is $60. And I see that they took the Mango Coconut or Coconut Mango off the shelve. Dang I guess I wont get any til nxt spring/summer season.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 4, 2012)

Session 3
Session 3 - Sept. 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012


*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
I have been absolutely ridiculous with my PJism since being on this board. I have been in some type of Use It Up challenge since 2007. That is a daggone shame. But this time I'm serious. I have been pretty consistent with certain staples and at this point I truly am tired of band wagon hopping and buying products in bulk when I don't even know if it works. 

*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.*
Starting count:31

Purple font = staple

*Shampoo*
L'Oreal EverCreme Shampoo

*Conditioners*
V05 Blackberry Sage Tea
Herbal Essences Totally Twisted
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Moisturizing
Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter
Herbal Essences Breaks Over
L'Oreal EverSleek
L'Oreal EverCreme

*Deep Conditioners*
Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask
Shea Moisture Shea Butter Mask

*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
Profectiv MegaGrowth Growth Lotion
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Silken Curls Detangler
Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth Split End Protector

*Oils*
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil
ORS Hairepair Vital Oils

*Styling products*
Bronner Brothers Foam Wrapping Lotion
Eco Styler Protein Styling 
Eco Styler Curls and Waves
Eco Styler Argan Oil
Eco Styler All Hair Types

*Other*
Age Beautiful Demi Permanent Color in Jet Black
Age Beautiful Developer
Ion Color Brights in Purple
Ion Demi Permanent Color in Clear
Salon Care 10V Developer
Beyond the Zone Color Jamz in Raspberry Kamikaze
Adore Color in Crystal Clear
Adore Color in Blue Black
Adore Color in African Violet

*Samples*
Garnier Fall Fight Shampoo
Garnier Fall Fight Conditioner
ORS Olive Oil Hair Mask x3


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*
See below. The main things I didn't post pics of were the oils and styler products. Those are also usually the things that take me longest to get rid oferplexed

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session*
Use up all the samples. Shouldn't be hard, but could because they are pretty good sized and I could get a couple of uses out of it.

I also really, really, REALLY want to get down to my just my staples. I'm a color treated natural and know exactly what I can and cant't use to care for my hair and when I can and can not use it. I'm pretty much in autopilot with my regimen and I need my product stash to reflect that. 

I'm hoping that by the time Black Friday comes around, I will be able to just replace staples in bulk and continue with that into the new year. Then I won't have to keep joining these use up challenges because I'll know exactly when I need to replace something.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be going home to the states in 2 weeks and I do plan on buying a few products while I'm there that I can't get here. Mostly DCs. So my product list will grow 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

KCCC flaked on me for the first time  So will have to cowash tonight. I want to use up the rest of the KCCC so I will try it again with a different leave-in.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't feel like listing my stash again so ill post pics
I've got maybe 2-3 uses left of Kera Minerals DC I'm going to mix it with B&B Cream de Coco condish cause its not that great a conditioner when those two are gone I'm gonna start working on my Aussie products


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2012)

Hot damn! Used up my John Frieda condish today!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2012)

This month I am behaving. Next month I need to reorder Henna Nupur 2 large 500gm, and I am going to invest in a Large professional Cheapy Conditioner gallon for about $6-$8 so I don't have to stock up on VO5.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

I've decided in the future to mix my gels and creams to have a less firm hold. Gels make my hair too stiff. So I threw out the little bit of KCCC I had. 

I'm playing around with mixing unpetroleum jelly with AVG to see if I can make a sealant.

And I'm wondering if when I make the Kimmay Tube leave-in, if I'm not applying enough. I definitely wasn't making it right  So made the kimmay tube leave-in with the Giovanni Direct. Going to apply it while wet, sit under my heat cap and then reapply it. Let's see if that makes a difference. 

I love having a strategy.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 4, 2012)

Returned Herbal Essences Set Me Up Gel and Leave Clean Argan Oil Conditioning Spray. I have quite a few gels and leave-ins to go through before I get to them. I can get them very easily so I will pick them up when I have used up what I have now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I've decided in the future to mix my gels and creams to have a less firm hold. Gels make my hair too stiff. So I threw out the little bit of KCCC I had.
> 
> I'm playing around with mixing unpetroleum jelly with AVG to see if I can make a sealant.
> 
> ...



I apply my leave in twice in wash days once right after I rinse out my DC then again when my hair is close to being dry that's also when I seal


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I apply my leave in twice in wash days once right after I rinse out my DC then again when my hair is close to being dry that's also when I seal


 
Thanks. I'm trying it now. I can't wait until it's close to dry to reapply because I wash at night and it takes hours to dry. But I did apply it, use my heat cap, then applied it again and twisted it up. I put on a lot more tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 5, 2012)

Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner has able 1 more use.....it was the family size too. It smell divine and I'm in love with it. Will be purchasing that again.



lamaria211 said:


> I don't feel like listing my stash again so ill post pics
> I've got maybe 2-3 uses left of Kera Minerals DC I'm going to mix it with B&B Cream de Coco condish cause its not that great a conditioner when those two are gone I'm gonna start working on my Aussie products
> 
> 
> View attachment 166595



lamaria211
Copy and paste from the other thread and update from there.



JJamiah said:


> This month I am behaving. Next month I need to reorder Henna Nupur 2 large 500gm, and I am going to invest in a Large professional Cheapy Conditioner gallon for about $6-$8 so I don't have to stock up on VO5.



JJamiah
Sallys has a gallon size condition called Salon Care, you should check it out.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm still in, session 2 was great I think 3 should be even better! Need to copy and paste my stash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

hampoos & Cleansing Conditioners Nexxus Aloe Rid Kids Organics Shea Butter Poo Giovanni Smooth AS Silk Deeper Moisture Poo Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair(unused) Hair One Hair Cleanser For Dry Hair Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Poo Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser(unused) Wen Sixthirteen Cleanser(unused) Wen Summer Coconut Mango Cleanser(unused) Queen Helene Garlic poo

*Conditioners*

Suave Almond n Shea Condish(unused) Chi Infra Treatment Roux Porosity Control Nexxus Humectress(unused) BWC Moisture Plus Conditioner(unused) Giovanni Brazillian Keratin&Argan Oil Conditioner(unused) Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner(unused) Redken Smoothdown Butter Treat(unused) Aussie Moist(unused) Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment(unused) Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deeep Conditioner(unused Suave Keratin Infusion condish(unused) KeraPro Restorative Conditioner(unused) Crece Pelo Natural Phitoterapeutic Treatment(unused) Herbal Essence LTR Conditioner KeraPro Restorative Intense Treatment x2(unused) Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner(unused) Silicon Mix(unused) Kerastase Oleo-Relax Slim Masque(unused) Alter Ego Garlic Mask(unused) Kerastase Masquintense Nourishing Treayment(unused) Aphogee 2Minute Reconstructor Natures Gate Aloe Moisturizing Conditioner Aubrey Organics GPB Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture Conditioner Silicon Mix Bambu(unused) Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner Queem Helen Cholesterol Bumble and Bumble Creme Elasta Qp Intense Fortifying Treatment(unused)

Nubian Heritage Grow & Strengthen Masque(unused)

Macadamia Natural Oil Hair Masque(2) (unused) Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol(unused) Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing condish(unused) Nubian Heritage Moringa Treatment Masque(unused) Nothing But Intense Healing Mask(unused) Kera Minerals Deep Condish(unused) Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Intense Moisturizing Treatment(unused) Silk Dreams Vanilla DC(unused) Curl Junkie Curl Rehab condish(unused) One n Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask(unused) KeraCare Humecto Deep Condish(unused)

*Leave Ins* Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Leave in(unused) Silk Elements Megasilk leave in cream Kinky Curly Knot Today x2(unused As I Am leave in(unused) Aveeno Nourish leave in Treatment Bioluxe Miracle Leave In Serum(unused) Tresemme Split Remedy Leave in(unused) Givanni Brazillian Keratin Argan oil leave in(unused) Aphogee ProVitamin leave in Herbal Essence LTR leave in Crece Pelo leave in(unused) Silicon Mix leave in(unused) Salerm b5 leave in(unused) Aphogee Green tea and Keeatin Restructurizer Garnier Frutis Leave in(unused) Cream of Nature leave in

*MoisturizersNStylin* Kerastase Oleo Relax Creme(unused) Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie Nairobi Moisturizing Lotion Elasta Qp Mango Butter Nubian Heritage EVOO&Moringa Hair Butter(unused) Salma Hayek Blue Agave Curl Cream(unused Baba de Caracol Nutrition Styling Cream(unused) Curls Creme Brule(unused) Esencia Vanilla Macadamia&Sunflower Cream(unused) Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream Elasta.Qp Glaze EcoStyler Olive oil Gel Herbal Essance Split End Protector GroHealthy Milk Protein&Olive oil Growth Lotiom EcoStyler Gel clear B&B Supergro African Royale Braid Spray Elasta Qp Design Silk heat Protectant(unused) Keracare Blowdry Lotion Silk Elements Heat Protectant Herbal Essence Smoothing Serum Elasta Qp Design Foam(unused) Motions Shine Enhancing Pomade(unused) ORS Edge Control(unused) Chi Silk Infusion SCurl(unused) Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp&Tamanu Gro&Strengthen Custard(unused) Wen Sixthirteen Replenishing Spray(unused)

*OilsNButters* +Greases Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Elixir Wild Growth oil JBCO Extra Virgin Organic Coconut Oil Sweet Almond oil EVOO Vatika Oil Organic Coconut Butter Vitamin E oil Raw Mango Butter Grapeseed oil Glycerine Shea Butter B&B Super gro grease Softee Indian Hemp Grease

*Vitamins* Hair Skin Nails Vitamins Super B Complex Biotin 5000 MSM 1000 Omega3,6,9 __________________


----------



## 30something (Sep 5, 2012)

I liked to join. I'm at the point where I truly found all my stables



Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Tired of seeing all these bottles

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
Sauve Clarifying Shampoo x2

- Conditioners, Deep conditioners, Leave ins

Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango x2
ORS Hair Masque 
ORS Replenishing pac
Tresemme naturals x2
Tresemme conditioners x3
Tresemme Nourishing rituals
Kinky Curly Custard
HE None of Your Frizz Leave in
HE Long term relationship leave x2
HE Long Term relationship
Suave leave in (forgot the name)
Nexxus conditioner x2
Aphogee 2 minute
Aphogee ProVitamin leave in
Trader Joe Nourish and Spa x4
Organix conditoners X2 



4. What are your goal(s) for the session
 To finish my Tresemme naturals (6), Herbal essences (4), Organix conditioners (2) and Lustrasilk (2)


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

I went to the health food store to get some essential peppermint oil since my scalp mix is almost gone. And I ended up with the oil and doe AO Honey Suckle Rose condish


----------



## maxineshaw (Sep 5, 2012)

Count me in.  

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

Accountability. I'm trying very hard to use up my hair products before I move on to using only black-owned products. 

2. Products:

Shampoo: ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Conditioner: LeKair Cholesterol, Tresemme Moisture Rich
Leave-In: Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist
Moisturizer: Care Free Curl Gold Activator
Oil: Hot Six Oil, Ultra Sheen Original (2.25 oz)

3. I'm not going to post a picture.  As you can see above, my stash is practically infinitesimal. 

4. My goals for this session: 
a. Actually use up my hair products (and this does not include dumping them in the garbage )
b. Transition to more naturally formulated, black-owned products
c. Still keep my routine simple


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone please talk me off the ledge this Nubian Heritage sale is screaming my first and last name


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16776967]Someone please talk me off the ledge this Nubian Heritage sale is screaming my first and last name


 
Girl you don't need that stuff. You have plenty of other products that are better in your own stash already. Buy your little one a new toy or outfit or something instead. Or save up for a body massage. Walk away, walk away. You aren't missing anything.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 6, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Girl you don't need that stuff. You have plenty of other products that are better in your own stash already. Buy your little one a new toy or outfit or something instead. Or save up for a body massage. Walk away, walk away. You aren't missing anything.



*walks out of Walgreens empty handed* thanks babe ill reread this post daily till the sale is over


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner has able 1 more use.....it was the family size too. It smell divine and I'm in love with it. Will be purchasing that again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mam, that is where I was going. Honey Oatmeal is the flavor I seek. ZebraPrintLover


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Someone please talk me off the ledge this Nubian Heritage sale is screaming my first and last name




lamaria211. I am coming to look into your stash lol....hehehehe 



Tonight I am prepping my hair for wash day. I think next week I need to get it braided up.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 6, 2012)

JJamiah I am still in shock that u cut from HL to APL gradually this yr. and I'm over here mad I have to keep trimming my ends away 2-4" here and there lingering around waist length, LOL.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 6, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211. I am coming to look into your stash lol....hehehehe
> 
> Tonight I am prepping my hair for wash day. I think next week I need to get it braided up.



I'd rather save up for a nice Curl Junkie haul one day!


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 6, 2012)

I am about to throw out this ORS Edge Control. Wherever it touches, itches.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> @JJamiah I am still in shock that u cut from HL to APL gradually this yr. and I'm over here mad I have to keep trimming my ends away 2-4" here and there lingering around waist length, LOL.


 

It was actually touching my Tailbone  (I told the Mr. now I can tickle my booty crack, TMI, I know) LOL 

shopaholic all honesty I am glad it is gone. I fuss less with it, fight less with it. I was telling one of the members today, I wonder what took so long to cut it. I think SUPER long (which those lengths are to me) is not for me. I feel MBL-Whip is as long as this gal wants to get. I don't want to manage so much hair. I comb and then have to reangle my arms to get it further down. 

Healthy and MBL-Whip Length hair and I will be happy  
Your hair is beautiful too I see your pictures and you definitely have hair to be envious of  Beautiful hair madam.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 6, 2012)

Used up:

TJ TTTT (5 left)
TJ Nourish Spa
KMF UMG (2 left)


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nairobi hair lotion either I'm giving it away or its going in the trash today!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 6, 2012)

Used up my Fall Fight shampoo sample and but a significant dent in an Eco Styler Gel. It should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Angelinhell (Sep 6, 2012)

Purchased razac leave in conditioner yesterday. It seems to be pretty good, I think I used too much though. 

My mom was talking to this lady about hair and told her I had lots of Keracare products(I soooo don't, all I have is a liter of the shampoo,5lb humecto, and the leave in), now she wants to buy them from me......those are my staples though(although it would give me an excuse to purchase new products)


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2012)

OKay so I washed my hair.... with WEN Vanilla Mint and..... I am not impressed tis far  HUH! hope my next run is better with it.


----------



## Keishadt (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay.  Here's my list:

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

I'm just tired of the bottom of my cabinet looking all kinds of crazy.  Plus I need to find all my staples as a new natural.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos

 Hair Rules Cleansing Cream (Sample)
Renpure My Pretty Hair is Parched shampoo
As I Am Clarifying Shampoo
Keracare Cleansing Cream

- Conditioners

Renpure My Pretty Hair Is Parched Conditioner x 2
AO Green Tea Cream Rinse
Frederick Fekkai Shea Butter Conditioner

- Deep Conditioners

Hair Rules Quench 
AO Rosa Mosqueta
AO HSR
Giovanni Smooth as Silk
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

Giovanni Direct *Staple*
ALterna Caviar Smoothing Lotion
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
One N Only Argan oil

Worlds of Curls
Keracare Hair Milk

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters N/A
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products N/A
- Styling products
Garnier Fructis Curl Sculpting Cream 
Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk Pudding
EcoStyler Gel Olive Oil
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Hair Rules Blow out
Hair Rules curly whip

- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session?

This session it would be nice to use up the samples and polish off two more conditioners.  6 products total.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 6, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Yes mam, that is where I was going. Honey Oatmeal is the flavor I seek. ZebraPrintLover



They have a HONEY ALMOND one. I have owned that one and use it basically for henna process....


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 6, 2012)

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (sample) is gone.......


----------



## sky035 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am using up a pass. Purchased 4 Tresemme naturals in order to make some more curly hair pudding. I had to throw away one jar from my last batch because the Rusk conditioner that I used was too thick and causing havoc with my hair. 

I also made a batch of hair stuff with shea butter and realize now that my hair doesn't like the feel of shea butter (feels dry and oily at the same time...yuck !). Therefore I am going to use these three jars as protectant for when I take my DD swimming. 

I can see a major decrease in my stash already and I am really proud of myself . Thanks everyone!  Started applying this challenge to other areas of my life including my BATH & BODY prodcts (which is just out of control ), my perfumes, and some of my makeup, such as foundations .


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome Keishadt


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2012)

I cowashed tonight, and used up some more of my Deva Care One. Down to 1/3 of a bottle. I also use it for my prepoo. Now I am experimenting with the Kimmay Tube Leave-in. I am putting 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct on one side of my head and 2 TBSP Giovanni Direct/AVG on the other side. I am skipping the oil to see how the two compare. 

I do think I need to saturate my hair with the leave-in. Just not sure if it needs help or not.

Sitting under my heat cap for 20 minutes and then will reapply both. Only have a few more uses of the Giovanni Direct. 

Will probably wash again tomorrow so I can put some color on these gray edges.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> They have a HONEY ALMOND one. I have owned that one and use it basically for henna process....


 
ZebraPrintLover  I know about Sally's cheapie gallon. I was saying I am getting the HOney and Oatmeal one, not the Strawberry Kiwi I think it is one. It is only about $7 for me to get it. Beats buying lots of VO5 for more and getting less.

I will see if they have a sale, usually they do every few months  The shampoo is on sale, BOOOOO! LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

Opening my wen for the first time today!!!! I'm so excited


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2012)

lamaria211 tell us how you love it, after you try it. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in love ladies I put wen on slightly damp hair for 1 hr and oooh it felt so good going on then it felt even better while I was rinsing the smell is delicious my whole house smells like mango coconut right now.  I loved it so much I added some to my DC mix.  I'm only mad that I only bought one and its now out of season 
Thanks JJamiah for being a pussha!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2012)

She is a serious Wen pusha lamaria211!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> She is a serious Wen pusha lamaria211!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Chad should send her a check lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Chad should send her a check lol



I think he sends her samples to feed her Wen habit 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 7, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover  I know about Sally's cheapie gallon. I was saying I am getting the HOney and Oatmeal one, not the Strawberry Kiwi I think it is one. It is only about $7 for me to get it. Beats buying lots of VO5 for more and getting less.
> 
> I will see if they have a sale, usually they do every few months  The shampoo is on sale, BOOOOO! LOL



Yea thats the one I like then cause that Strawberry one doesnt sound good at all.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey ladies! I came in to join this challenge a couple of days ago and I took a hot minute to type out my list of products and my computer froze up. Talk about mad! LOL

lamaria211 thanks for making me not feel too bad about my stash...omg you have a BSS at your house! You must have a whole closet of hair stuff lol. I would love to raid it!

@ all you WEN pushers...anybody 4a/4b? Seems like most wen lovers are type 3c/4a kind of hair. My hair is super dry and cottony like. Ive always dismissed WEN bc of the price, but you sure do have me wanting to try it. Somebody needs to send me a sample! LOL


ok, down to business:
 RED=staple items

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*
I want to stop accumulating stuff I dont use and stop spending money on stuff that is nothing special. Id like to get my staple products down to a science and have no more than 3 or 4 of each type of product at a time.
Id like to eventually only experiment with stylers and have HG everything else.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.


*- Shampoos/Cleansing conditioners:*
-Cream of Nature Professional liter (small amount left in bottom, will use up this month)
-Cream of nature argan oil shampoo
-Neutrogena clarifying shampoo (1/4 bottle left-will use to wash combs/brushes)
-Aubrey Organics White Camilla shampoo (no likey)
-Keracare sulfate free detangling hydrating shampoo
-Shea Moisture Curl and Shine Shampoo
-As I Am coconut cowash
-Herbal essence totally twisted shampoo
-Matrix Sleek look smoothing shampoo
-random pantene shampoo




*- Conditioners*
random pantene conditioner in tubes X3
Aussie 3 min miracle deeep X3
Herbal essence totally twisted 
23 oz bottle of HEHH
Garnier Fructis Triple nutrition
Vo5 moisture milk
Keracare humecto


* Deep Conditioners*
-ORS liter size Replenishing Conditioner
-Aphogee 2 minute keratin
-One N Only Argan Hydrating mask
-Shea Moisture deep treatment mask (will use as styler)
-Silk Elements Mixed Silk (like but can take or leave it)
-Salma Hyak hydrating mask
Nexxus emergencee

*- Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
Cantu shea butter leave in X2
HE LTR
Garnier Sleek and shine leave in
Silken child leave in detangler
AG Fast Food leave in
Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie
Shea moisture hair milk
Shea moisture moisture mist
Hawaain silky 14 in 1


*- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Shea Butter
EVCO
Castor Oil
jojoba oil
Silk amino acids
As I am Argan oil
lavendar oil
grapeseed oil
Got2b silk drops
pantene serum
Got2b serum

*- Styling products*
Garnier heat protectant
Got2b heat protectant
Taliah Waajid curly curl cream
Eco styler gel
ORS twist and loc gel
Shea moisture curl souffle
ECo styler/Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie mix
Elasta qp setting foam
Cream of nature argan oil setting foam
generic paul mitchell styling lotion

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
*Id like to have my staple main haircare items, and only try out new stylers/deep conditioners in the future, but not have more than 3 or 4 at a time.
Id like to swap/sell/give away stuff I know I wont use and get something I will use


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2012)

Nikki lamaria211 
I'm glad you like the WEN. It is definitely a great product. As far as a check or samples,  I'd take either. I do love his products, I think that everybody should give it a try at 1 time or another. Most love it, and as far as 613 there is no other for me.

Welcome Leslie_C glad to have you with us.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## 30something (Sep 7, 2012)

Used up my 2 (?) year old bottle of Herbal essences long term relationship leave in  Rest in peace my love I feel sicking saying that

Going to use up my two staple DC next week.. good now I can focus on using up alllll these half used Deep conditioners I have... I hope my hair doesn't suffer to bad because its doing fab

...I feel like buying something ..but I must not


----------



## Keishadt (Sep 7, 2012)

*sigh*

My AO HSR is GONE!!!!  I want to re-up, but I can't.  Why? because I Bought a shea moisture shampoo and hair milk.  Dang CVS and their BOGO...  I hope that I get good results with this shampoo.  My hair and my scalp have completely different needs.  If my hair is moisturized, my scalp is not clean, but if my scalp is clean, my hair is a brillo pad.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe 3 more uses of HE LTR leave in. My Kera Minerals DC has 2 more good uses but I'm stretching it by mixing it with other dcs that are not as good


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 8, 2012)

Washed my hair again today. Not going to use anything up though.  Actually have enough things just opened and Might barely use anything up in the next few months. 

Opened hair Cleansers (Wen Fig, Vanilla mint and As I Am Coconut Cowash)
DCing (Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, Avon Advantage, and Proclaim Masque)


----------



## daviine (Sep 8, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I cowashed tonight, and used up some more of my Deva Care One. Down to 1/3 of a bottle. I also use it for my prepoo. Now I am experimenting with the Kimmay Tube Leave-in. I am putting 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct on one side of my head and 2 TBSP Giovanni Direct/AVG on the other side. I am skipping the oil to see how the two compare.



I am always doing this. I cant trust myself to remember the differences from different wash sessions. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 8, 2012)

Used up one of my Eco Styler gels. I must admit, I'm kind of underwhelmed and I don't believe the hype.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 8, 2012)

I know I'm late but I'm out of this challenge. I have three products now and all of them are HGs/staples like I set out to do. Thanks ladies so much for the help and support! Wish everyone the best for the third session!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> I know I'm late but I'm out of this challenge. I have three products now and all of them are HGs/staples like I set out to do. Thanks ladies so much for the help and support! Wish everyone the best for the third session!!!



Congrats I hope to be there soon


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2012)

[USER=22 said:
			
		

> daviine[/USER];16796393]I am always doing this. I cant trust myself to remember the differences from different wash sessions. Let us know how it turns out.


 
The Giovanni Direct mixed with AVG worked better on my hair than the Giovanni alone. It absorbed better, my hair felt softer and was more moisturized. Not adding the oil helped. Allowing the leave-in to absorb without the extra oil seems to be an improvement for my hair. Now I just add the oil in the morning when I style.

Tomorrow I will try the Giovanni Direct with AVJ vs. AVG to see if there is a difference with various consistencies.

I won't repurchase the Giovanni though so I will have to try the same experiments with each new leave-in, until I find one that I really like. 

But overapplying the leave-in seems to work better for my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2012)

Today, I gave away Shescentit Coco-Creme leave in to my nephew's girlfriend.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

Made my spray bottle mix today using
Water, 5 pumps of HE LTR leave in(maybe one use left of this) one pump of Wen MC, glycerine, 8 drops of essential Rosemary oil and 1tsp of EVOCO
my HE LTR leave in wont last till next wash day so ill be opening something new soon most likely the Garnier leave in


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally starting my wash process  Just not feeling it today but going to make it happen.

Finished up the AO White Camellia and the Giovanni Direct 

I am going to use one of the Deva Curl conditioners as a DC to see how they work. That will also help me use them up.

Will switch over to the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier with AVG/AVJ for my leave-in. Should be able to use that up by the end of September.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 9, 2012)

Returning ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo


----------



## Arian (Sep 9, 2012)

Haven't reported in a while, but I'm not doing well at all. Keep buying stuff...


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 9, 2012)

Finished using the Pura Body Cocoa Smoothie. Had a smidgen of Hairveda Methi Sativa part 2 left and used that up too.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 9, 2012)

Did not use up anything this wash day. I have some products with 1-3 uses left.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

I am on a roll  I washed tonight and have one more use of the Deva Curl No Poo. I will use the rest of the leave-in I made with the Giovanni, the rest of the week.

The I will move onto the Taliah Waajid mist bodifier. Only have a 1/2 bottle of that.  I will meet my goals for September.

I may be able to reduce my stash to 1/2 by December.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 10, 2012)

Giving away John Freida Flawless Finishing cream


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 10, 2012)

Used up my beloved Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol. I consider it a staple. I have some other deep conditioners to use up though, so I'm going to hold off on replacing it.


----------



## daviine (Sep 10, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> Used up my beloved Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol. I consider it a staple. I have some other deep conditioners to use up though, so I'm going to hold off on replacing it.



B_Phlyy How do you use your Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil cholesterol?  I have some that I don't like and need to repurpose it.  

I used up my Suave Humectant conditioner.  Not sure if I will repurchase but if I do, it won't be until I have used all my rinse-out conditioners. 

 I have less than one use left of Kuz Restructuring Cream.  Really disappointed because I just knew I was going to finish that Kuz Restructuring Cream today.  Next week.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 11, 2012)

daviine

I use the cholesterol as a deep conditioner. I only use it after shampooing though. I never tried it any way else.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

B&B creme de Coco condish is 1/2 gone I just mixed a little with my megatek on dry hair after this I may use Kera Minerals dc with oils and honey for an overnight dc in preparation for fridays chemical service


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 11, 2012)

Used up Desert Essence Fragrance Free and Lemon conditioners. I am not convinced these are 8oz. I get only 2, maybe 3, co-washes out a tube. I can use TJ TTT about 10x to co-wash and 6-8x if I use it to detangle. I like them, but they are not economical.

Also used up Garnier Pure Clean Styling Gel.


----------



## 30something (Sep 11, 2012)

Used up my AO HSR, my staple but wont be repurchasing for a bit. Going to focus on using up my Lustrasilk Cholesterol x2 and my Ors Replenishing pac (2-3 uses left) and Apogee 2 minute (one use left in that)
So far in total I used up *2* items


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 11, 2012)

Used up a couple of samples ,i m on holiday,i brought with me the lisa Rachel cleansing conditioner and an old Joico moisturizer ,is this stuff suppose to stink or is just off?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

B&B going in the trash n garbage  I have to mix it with stuff just to keep it from making my hair hard and tangled to me its not worth it


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 11, 2012)

CWing tonight, *Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner* should be gone. Will be back to update......


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

just finished the last of my HE LTR leave in


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> just finished the last of my HE LTR leave in



lamaria211 My heart nearly stopped when I ran out of mine last year. I had to take a moment to sit down on the bed. I bought the replacement, but my heart still weeps for the original so I haven't used it yet.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> lamaria211 My heart nearly stopped when I ran out of mine last year. I had to take a moment to sit down on the bed. I bought the replacement, but my heart still weeps for the original so I haven't used it yet.



The new one isn't the same  I'd rather use the regular condish as a leave in.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> just finished the last of my HE LTR leave in



I know the feeling, I've been using Aussie Split Ender. To me it is more moisturizing and a little goes a long way. Using too much feels like buildup over a few days, but with HE LTR I never had that problem.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

After I go thru with my chemical I may have to make a few purchases
I'm thinking
CJ repair me
AO GPB
Giovanni Nutrafix
Rollers
Setting lotions 
And some more CJ rehab
Am I missing anything?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

I spritzed my hair with the JC leave-in. I'm not feeling this product. If I wake up with hard hair in the morning, it's down the drain. I don't think there is any hope for this product.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> After I go thru with my chemical I may have to make a few purchases
> I'm thinking
> CJ repair me
> AO GPB
> ...



I  Repair Me. Good choice.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 11, 2012)

This is what I want to have used up by the end of the year:

*Use Up By December 2012*
Terressentials Left Coast Lemon - 16 oz (2)
Live Clean Argan Shampoo - 12 oz (1)
Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Italian Red Grape Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Desert Essence Red Raspberry Conditioner - 8 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz (4)
Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream - 8 oz (6)
Ecostyler Argan Gel - 6 oz (1)
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment - 4.2 oz (1)
Rice Bran Oil - 32 oz (1)
Black Cumin Seed Oil - 32 oz (1)
Neha Herbal Mehandi Ayurvedic Blend - 150 gram (3)


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I spritzed my hair with the JC leave-in. I'm not feeling this product. If I wake up with hard hair in the morning, it's down the drain. I don't think there is any hope for this product.



I also disliked that leave in very much the only products from her line I do like is the nourish n shine and her replenishing condish


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I also disliked that leave in very much the only products from her line I do like is the nourish n shine and her replenishing condish


 
I have seen people on yt use it and say the love it  Did you really like the replenishing condish? It worked well?

It didn't destroy my hair today. I think I will use it to wet my hair before I twist it up. I think I need to dilute it a bit. I'm still on the fence. I definitely won't repurchase but not quite ready to throw it out. I could use it for a mosquito repellant if it were summer


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to swear by the condish but after I moved from NY to FL I couldn't find it anymore  good product not to thick not to thin


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I used to swear by the condish but after I moved from NY to FL I couldn't find it anymore  good product not to thick not to thin


 
Thanks I think I saw it in Target. I'm going to behave right now though and get some of these other products out of the way.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm done with Shescentit Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2012)

Lustrasilk cholesterol is gone! :woohoo:

I realize that my shampoos are gonna take FOREVER to get rid of! I only use a dab every wash day. This blows.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 12, 2012)

My AE Garlic conditioner is gone, I love what that conditioner does to my hair. It's a staple but I won't replace it until everything's gone.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 12, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.

2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash. 


3. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. See Below. 

(**) Means Staple Products. 
This color means product is FINISHED, SOLD or GAVEAWAY!
This color means i'm currently working on getting rid of.


SHAMPOO:
1. Roux Porosity Control Shampoo
2. Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo
3. Burt's Bees Very Volumizing 
4. Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat **
5. Paul Mitchell Awaphui Moisturizing Lather 
6. Shea Moisture Moisture Retention
7. L'Oreal Everstrong Hydrate Sulfate-free
8. Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture
9. Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Shampoo
10. CD Black Vanilla Herbal Shampoo
11. Kenra Clarifying Shampoo

CONDITIONERS:
1. Kenra MC
2. AO GPB
3. AO HSR
4. AO WC
5. Nexxus Humectress
6. Shea Moisture Volumizing Conditioner
7. Burts Bees More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut
8. CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie
9. (2) Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer
10. Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm **
11. Organix Hydrating macadamia oil Intense Moisture Mask
10. Joico Moisture Recovery **

Co-Wash:
1. Suave Professionals Humectant Moisture
2. Garnier Fructis Fortifying Conditioner Pure Clean
3. Garnier Fructis Triple Moisture
4. HE Hello Hydration
5. HE Hydralicious
6. Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (X 2) **
7. Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle


LEAVE-IN'S: 
1. HE LTR
2. HE Touchably Smooth Split End Protector
3. Jane Carter Revitalizing 
4. DB Natural Coils Conditioning Mist
5. Neutrogena Triple Moisture
6. Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
7. DB Pina Colada Daily **
8. Giovanni Direct
9. Aphogee Pro-Vitamin 

MOISTURIZERS:
1. Jane Carter Hair Nourishing Creme
2 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
3. Qhemet Biologics BRBC **
4. S-Curl No Drip Activator
5. Qhemet Biologics AOHC **
6. Curls Lush Curls
7. QB cocoa tree detangling ghee **

BUTTERS:
1. Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist
2. Jane Carter Nourish & Shine

TREATMENTS:
1. Burts Bees Avacado Butter Pre-Shampoo
2. Alter Ego Garlic Mask
3. Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor**
4. Aphogee Two-Step Protein**
5. Ahogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurer
6. Joico K-Pak Reconstruct
7. Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily** 
8. Nioxin Scalp Treatment System 4
9. Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner (1) **
10. Joico K-Pak Reconstructor

OILS:
1. Hairveda Vatika Frosting **
2. Emu
3. 365 Peppermint
4. Nutiva Organic Coconut
5. Jasons Tea Trea
6. NOW Wheat Germ
7. NOW Vegetable Glycerin
8. NOW Apricot
9. NOW Grapeseed **
10. NOW Avacodo
11. NOW Jojoba
12. CD Lisa's Elixer
13. Organic 100% Argan Oil
14. Nutiva Hemp **
15. JBCO **
16. Hain Safflower (2)**
17. Jason's Vitamin E
18. EVOO **
19. NOW Virgin Coconut Oil **
20. Eucalyptus EO
21. Hot Six Oil

SERUMS: 
1. Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
2. Giovanni Frizz Be Gone
3. CHI Silk Infusion **
4. Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum **

GELS:
1. QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel
2. Eco Styler Olive Oil **
3. Lily of The Valley Aloe Vera Jelly

MISCELLANEOUS: 
1. Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil W/Mink Oil
2. Jane Carter Wrap & Roll
3. CHI 44 Iron Guard
4. Mane N' Tail Detangler
5. Rose Water
6. Sulfur Powder
7 Sulfur 8 Medicated Scalp Conditioner
8. Organics Tea-Tree Shine Hair Polish 
8. Kerastase Ciment Thermique **

WHEEW, THAT'S ALL!!

I'm getting there and I only repurchase staple items or those that i've really, really wanted but buying as needed as well.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome KiWiStyle


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kera Minerals DC gone


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I finally finished Donna Marie's Hair Whip ,a little goes a long way ,i added shea oil to it,that,improved the product alot.

Taliiah Wajid Curl cream does Nothing in terms of moisturizing my hair so it ll go straight to the trash .-2


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2012)

Annnnnd my SM deep treatment masque is gone too. I'm on a roll!


----------



## 30something (Sep 13, 2012)

Used up my AO GPB, I really hope the other conditioners in my stash can even half way live up to AO GPB.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

Tried the Jane Carter Leave-In for the last time. Can't make it work. It doesn't even feel great moisturized when I spray it on. So TRASHED. Next


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

2 more product to go - Deva Curl No Poo and Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier. Use these two up and I will have met my September Goal   Going to hit both of those tonight. Probably going to color my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> 2 more product to go - Deva Curl No Poo and Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier. Use these two up and I will have met my September Goal   Going to hit both of those tonight. Probably going to color my hair.



Did someone say color?? What color are you gonna do??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Did someone say color?? What color are you gonna do??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Don't get excited NikkiQ. I am not doing anything exciting like your colored do. I am just covering grays 

So I will find some shade of brown. I know boring 

When I was younger I changed my color every month but now I just stick to NOT GRAY


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine is more burgundy now than red and I'm not too happy about it. I posted a pic of my Celies this morning in the APL challenge. With the flash, it looks red. Without...burgundy and dark. Hate it! Will be using Manic Panic next week to kick the color up some more.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 14, 2012)

Use up Darcy's Botanical Cocoa Bean Curl Cream. I have 5 more on hand.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Mine is more burgundy now than red and I'm not too happy about it. I posted a pic of my Celies this morning in the APL challenge. With the flash, it looks red. Without...burgundy and dark. Hate it! Will be using Manic Panic next week to kick the color up some more.


 
When I was doing the color regularly I found that my undertones made the color change to the same color. No matter what color I put in my hair within 2 weeks it was always a copper color. My colorist would look at me so funny and say Didn't we color your hair ....  

I wore a twa then so it wasn't so bad. So now I just stick to a medium brown so even when it washes off, or grows out its not so noticeable. I need more than 2 weeks worth of color.


----------



## daviine (Sep 14, 2012)

daviine said:


> I have less than one use left of Kuz Restructuring Cream.  Really disappointed because I just knew I was going to finish that Kuz Restructuring Cream today.  Next week.



Finished the Kuz.  I wanted to finish it so badly, that I skipped my weekly protein DC.  I just like crossing things off lists.   At least that's over with.  I won't be repurchasing because there isn't enough "wow factor" to outweigh the "no-nos".  (Four parabens, mineral oil, petrolatum...)

Used up the Hair One (jojoba) sample.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

I fell off the wagon ladies I've made a few purchases since I telaxed
Surya Henna (health food store) 
Giovanni Nutrafix (vitacost)
AO White Camellia condish (health food store)
AO GPB (regular condish) (health food store)

Does anyone know how the regular GPB differs from the Rosemary mint version that's the only one I'm familiar with? Tia


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I fell off the wagon ladies I've made a few purchases since I telaxed
> Surya Henna (health food store)
> Giovanni Nutrafix (vitacost)
> AO White Camellia condish (health food store)
> ...


 
That's really not that bad for you


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 15, 2012)

Mixed for release: Neha Herbal Mehandi Blend (2 left).


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm glad I kept my JF Secret Weaponn finishing creme it works well on my telaxed hair the Nairobi is still trash


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2012)

Finished up the Deva Curl No Poo  Will not repurchase. I only have 1 more product to use up for September to meet my goal. I love moving through things. 

I will condition today with the Deva Care One but some time soon I need to buy my Blue Chamomile.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 15, 2012)

lamaria211 how have you been styling your hair so far? Are you loving it? I loved my texlaxed hair and it thrived, but over time it became more and more processed and more inconsistent curl pattern. If I had a stylist I could trust to apply it correctly Id probably prefer it that way, but I cant trust myself and I cant trust anyone else to do it right over time so just staying away from the chemicals indefinitely lol.

PS Im not sure if this challenge will make me do better or worse! Seeing everybody's lists gives me more ideas of products I want to buy! 

Im going to try not to buy anything else until black friday sales, with the exception of a vitacost order bc I need some coconut oil (gonna buy the huge container to last for a very long time) and a couple of odds and ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> lamaria211 how have you been styling your hair so far? Are you loving it? I loved my texlaxed hair and it thrived, but over time it became more and more processed and more inconsistent curl pattern. If I had a stylist I could trust to apply it correctly Id probably prefer it that way, but I cant trust myself and I cant trust anyone else to do it right over time so just staying away from the chemicals indefinitely lol.
> 
> PS Im not sure if this challenge will make me do better or worse! Seeing everybody's lists gives me more ideas of products I want to buy!
> 
> Im going to try not to buy anything else until black friday sales, with the exception of a vitacost order bc I need some coconut oil (gonna buy the huge container to last for a very long time) and a couple of odds and ends.



Always a bun Today's style


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 15, 2012)

Speaking of black friday sales I hope all my  DC conditioners are just about gone so if sickbay has that BOGO free sale I can rack up! Yes!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 15, 2012)

Another one bites the dust!  I wasn't expecting to finish my Matrix BIOLAGE conditioning balm today.  I may or may not repurchase after the challenge next year.  I'm saving the jar to repurpose.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

I wont be using anything up for a while I currently have no open deep conditioners or leave ins so ill be starting on totally new products tomorrows wash day.  I plan on opening Nexxus Humectress condish (old formula) and Garnier leave in ill be using my Wen MC to wsh and my Roux Mendex for protein (that's open but the bottle is about 80% full)


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2012)

Got me 2 packs of Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 15, 2012)

Used up my ORS Hairepair Oils last night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2012)

Mixed Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier with AVG and used it as my leave-in after conditioning this morning. This evening misted with water and applied the 2nd batch. Sitting under my heat cap now. Making those two batches just leaves me with 1/4 of a bottle  So I might even be able to use it up by next weekend. Because I will need some leave-in to use during the week. 

I like the Mist Bodifier better than the Giovanni Direct. Still hoping my other leave-ins work better than this one though.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 15, 2012)

- Used up CJ Smoothing Conditioner - 2 left
- Used up CJ Curl Rehab 8 oz jar - cracked open the 32 oz; will repurchase two 32-oz bottles during the BF sales
- Used up Bask Muscavado Vanilla & Pecan Body Sugar Sorbet  - opened the Boots Mango Body Scrub (not hair related but why not )
- Opened Soy Butter Blend and Coffee Butter Blend samples


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

Going to be ordering 2 seamless combs next week.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16848163]Going to be ordering 2 seamless combs next week.


 
What brand are you buying and which ones are you getting?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What brand are you buying and which ones are you getting?



Magicstar jumbo rake comb from Hot Combs.com


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2012)

I need to look at my stash and make a list of products I need to pick up and restock up on. I know it won't be any shampoo. That's for DAMN sure!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Magicstar jumbo rake comb from Hot Combs.com


 
I want one too. Maybe I will get combs for Christmas.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought sesame and tea tree oil from Whole Foods yesterday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

The next oil I plan to buy is Eucalyptus essential oil I've heard great things about it


----------



## Angelinhell (Sep 17, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? To see if sticking with mostly one product line gives me better and consistent results(it's been working so far)
> 
> Shampoos
> Ion Hard Water ShampooStaple
> ...



I wish I could start over from scratch *sigh*
don't be suprised if you eventually see some of this for sale or to give away.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner is GONE!!!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad DS finally finished up that Joico Silk Results!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

Still working on this endless jar of E QP Mango Butter not sure if ill repurchase if I do it will be after I've used up a few more moisturizers


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of putting together a natural kit for my niece. Everytime I talk to her, she makes a comment about my hair and how she wishes hers was like it. When I left New Orleans, she had just BC'd and had a TWA. At the time,she wasn't taking care of it at all. Even my nephew told me all the crap she does to her hair lol. Totally called her out on it. So when I go home next week, I'm gonna sit down with her and work on a reggie. Find out what she feels comfortable with doing to her hair and how she likes to wear it. When I get back, I'll go through my stash and hook her up.


----------



## 30something (Sep 17, 2012)

I had to use my 1 product pass this weekends. Couldn't find my heat protectant.. I got this protectant probably no one ever heard of it .. its the best heat protectant I ever used. Most of the time everything I buy is the exact same as the last protectant.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

20Something said:


> I had to use my 1 product pass this weekends. Couldn't find my heat protectant.. I got this protectant probably no one ever heard of it .. its the best heat protectant I ever used. Most of the time everything I buy is the exact same as the last protectant.



I wish you were my neighbor I currently have 4 unopened heat protectants that I will probably never use. They'll be on my give away basket when I finish going thru my stash to see what I no longer need.  Ill just hold onto one just in case I loose my mind and decide to flat iron or blow fry!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm about to become a serious hair snob. My hair likes when I spend a little more on her. I'm done buying cheapies from my conditioners to my oils and my cleansers. From now on she gets nothing but the best


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm about to become a serious hair snob. My hair likes when I spend a little more on her. I'm done buying cheapies from my conditioners to my oils and my cleansers. From now on she gets nothing but the best



This has been my hair as well. Mz. Afro Thunderstorm {that's my hair's name} got super saddity earlier this year when I decided to add color to her and keep it that way. I feel some kind of way spending $10 on a shampoo, but that's the only thing that seems to keep her happy. I'm waiting on another sale at Ulta so I can stock up on liter size of her now beloved Redken.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 18, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> This has been my hair as well. Mz. Afro Thunderstorm {that's my hair's name} got super saddity earlier this year when I decided to add color to her and keep it that way. I feel some kind of way spending $10 on a shampoo, but that's the only thing that seems to keep her happy. I'm waiting on another sale at Ulta so I can stock up on liter size of her now beloved Redken.



Not sure if I'm going to use up or give away my cheapies Ive doing a lot of reading and research and I want to be using the best products to reach my goals.  I'm actually afraid of trying my KeraStase products in fear that I will love them to much. I finally tried SD Vanilla Silk last night and I'm totally in love I will definitely be repurchasing that!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 18, 2012)

1. What do I hope to Accomplish: I am going to cut my stash in half

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories. I think I got them all but I can't be 100% sure

Shampoos 
1. Terresential Mud Wash (Lavender)
2. Phyto sensitive scalp  
3. Ginger (3 bottles)
4. Go Moist
5. Phyto growth
6. Phitosaint
7. 20 -30 Shampoo bars


Conditioners
1. Claudies Mango(staple) -  
2. Komaza (all of them) 5 bottles/jars 
3. KBB Luscious Locks (staple)
4. Marie Dean (various) 7 jars 
5. Mozeke Carrot
6. Claudie's Reconstrutor
7. Morocco 
8. Phyto used
9. SSI reconstructor
10. Claudies Protein creme
11. Claudies Protein liquid
12 Claudie's mask



Leave-Ins/Moisturizer 
1. Mozeke Grape 3 bottles
2. Komaza (all) 4 bottles and samples
3. Shea Moisture Mist
4. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier (2)
5. Morocco curl cream
6. CJ cocoa
7. Afroveda sample set
8. Ella Jelly
9. Ambrosia
10. QB AP

Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
1. B&B Supergrow
4. Grease 15 jars 
6. Butters/oils 15 jars
7. Coffee butter Oil Home made
9. Safi Coil Latte
10. Zipporah Delight My Hair Creme
11. Hairitage Hydration avocado cloud
17. Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade



Styling products 
1. Jane Carter Spritz
2. Wax 7 jars
5. IC Heat protectant
6. Nioxin Heat Protectant
7. Morocco gel


Growth Aids
1. Komaza Used 
2. Bee Mine
3. Claudies
4. Camile Rose
5. Kyra Alexander
6. Tiiva's


Staples (Not Included In Stash Count)
Claudies Mango
L'occotaine Dandruff Shampoo
Royal Crown 
Shima Shampoo
Castor oil
Coconut oil
Emu oil
Tancho stick or edge control
Pine Tar
Various Herbal Teas and essential oils
Ayurvedeave ins, and butters
Bobeam Shampoo Bars (staple)

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash" Here is half my Stash





4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
My goal is to utilize some of the many products I have, and reduce my stash accordingly. Considering the size of my stash, if I could use the following products this session I would be happy.
1. Komaza Califa leave in 
2. Komaza leave in
3. Tancho Stick
4. MT mix
5. Komaza Califa butter
6. Komaza Moku Butter
7. Claudie's end's 1
8. Claudies Tropical rinse
9. Claudies Ends 2
10. Claudies Quinoa 2
11. My sample drawer
12. Komaza Muku oil
13. Homemade Coffee oil
14. Phyto Shampoo sensitive scalp
15. Claudies Mango Rinse
16. Safi Coffee Butter
17. Oyin Berry Pomade
18.  Claudie Reconstructor


----------



## daviine (Sep 18, 2012)

I diluted what was left of the Hello Hydration and put it in my daughter's spray bottle to detangle her hair on wash day.  I could have thrown the bottle out but wanted to get every mL out.   So, technically, the Hello Hydration isn't _completely_ gone but the bottle is.  :yup:  Does that count?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

daviine said:


> I diluted what was left of the Hello Hydration and put it in my daughter's spray bottle to detangle her hair on wash day. I could have thrown the bottle out but wanted to get every mL out.  So, technically, the Hello Hydration isn't _completely_ gone but the bottle is. :yup: Does that count?


 
I usually count that as gone. I try not to get too technical. 

When I get to the end of the conditioner, I will hold onto the bottle. I remove it from my stash at this point. Then the next wash day I put water in it, shake it up and pour it on my hair.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 18, 2012)

I made the decision of getting rid of all the products i won't be using/dislike ,the majority of them have been sold on ebay or thrown away (oil sheen +profectiv mask) ,my stash is looking lovely right now ,lol .Mainly Kbb ,Claudie s and JC .i have other more commercial stuff to finish/sell but overall i'm doing really well

Seamonster Your list got me excited ! I WANT AAAALLLL LMAO


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I made the decision of getting rid of all the products i won't be using/dislike ,the majority of them have been sold on ebay or thrown away (oil sheen +profectiv mask) ,my stash is looking lovely right now ,lol .Mainly Kbb ,Claudie s and JC .i have other more commercial stuff to finish/sell but overall i'm doing really well
> 
> Seamonster Your list got me excited ! I WANT AAAALLLL LMAO



I am also reorganizing my stash today getting rid (giving away) stuff I wont be using and placing my stash in order of products that actually do stuff for the hair @the top) and products that have inferior ingredients at the bottom


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going into hair hibernation, so my usage maybe slow. I am hoping to use up most of my moisturizers.
I will be taking my hair down every 2 weeks to wash, DC, and rebraid. 

I do spray my hair 2x daily with my spray moisturizer and seal with something. I will be applying my JBCO to my scalp.

I will be in and out of here checking on yall, but school is getting hectic so this is the only way for me to keep my hair on my head until I graduate in Decemeber.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 18, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Not sure if I'm going to use up or give away my cheapies Ive doing a lot of reading and research and I want to be using the best products to reach my goals.  I'm actually afraid of trying my KeraStase products in fear that I will love them to much. I finally tried SD Vanilla Silk last night and I'm totally in love I will definitely be repurchasing that!



Oh okay. I understand that too. I'm going to still use my cheap products too (because I am a cheap person lol). But it seems my hair can definitely tell the difference between even cheapie products. For example, a $1 bottle of Suave Naturals gets no love from my hair. But let me put a couple more dollars to get the $5 family sized Suave Professionals Rosemary Mint. It'll be like heaven.


----------



## daviine (Sep 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I usually count that as gone. I try not to get too technical.
> 
> When I get to the end of the conditioner, I will hold onto the bottle. I remove it from my stash at this point. Then the next wash day I put water in it, shake it up and pour it on my hair.



I did that with the Suave Humectant last week. It was to be my final rinse.  There may have been 
more conditioner than I thought or not enough water but I like the idea.


----------



## daviine (Sep 20, 2012)

I just feel like throwing everything away and just doing an Internet haul. I don't wanna try to make these products work. I just want products that are good from jump. Thank goodness I don't have the money to pay all that blasted shipping. 

End rant.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2012)

[USER=22 said:
			
		

> daviine[/USER];16877899]I just feel like throwing everything away and just doing an Internet haul. I don't wanna try to make these products work. I just want products that are good from jump. Thank goodness I don't have the money to pay all that blasted shipping.
> 
> End rant.


 
Maybe allow yourself to try 1 new product a month. That way you are buying a lot of different things and they still don't work. Then you end up with an even bigger stash. 

Even when I have products that don't work, I can learn a lot about my technique by using them.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2012)

Haven't bought anything new, or used anything up 
I guess I haven't done much 
HUH, tired.... and I have four papers due next week 
HUH, doing this and helping Mr. get back into school, he is a returning student and will be done before me, so I want him in like flin.


----------



## daviine (Sep 20, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Maybe allow yourself to try 1 new product a month. That way you are buying a lot of different things and they still don't work. Then you end up with an even bigger stash.
> 
> Even when I have products that don't work, I can learn a lot about my technique by using them.



Thanks for the hug. You're right. It's just frustrating when I haven't really figured out staples. I'll try products that can be purchased locally and returned first.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 20, 2012)

making strides slowly but surely


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 20, 2012)

Finished marie dean lemon mousse sample, finally finished the last of Claudies moisturizing quinoa, ends 1, and oyin bsp. Very happy they lasted so long.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 20, 2012)

Still spritzing and sealing daily......nothing used. Maybe on wash day but who knows!


----------



## sky035 (Sep 21, 2012)

I ordered 3 Curls Unleashed a few days ago as I needed a new moisturizer as my hair is growing out . My homemade moisturizer was not working so well and Curls Unleashed is now a HG product for me. 

My DD finished a jar of her daily moisturizer, I finished all 3 Sally Proclaim Masques and one Miss Jessie's 8 oz Curly Pudding.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

Trashing or giving away  Suave Almond n shea I've tried it twice and it just leaves my hair feeling coated


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 22, 2012)

I did not use up anything this week. Thanks to this challenge, the majority of my current stash are staples so it will be a cycle of use and replace. 

I have a few non-staple stuff to use up and I will update when I get done with those.


----------



## 30something (Sep 22, 2012)

Finished up my old lustrasilk shea butter conditioner. I think the oil I put in it like a year ago started to spoil....
So far I used up *4 *products! Yay


----------



## 30something (Sep 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Trashing or giving away  Suave Almond n shea I've tried it twice and it just leaves my hair feeling coated



I trashed that sucker too earlier this year. Only $1.79 anyway...


----------



## Keishadt (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this already, but if I did, I'm sorry.

USed up Hair Rules Cream Cleanser and the Quench Conditioner. 

As soon as Oct rolls around I'm using my pass to get my staples back. I miss my HSR.
I've also used up 1/2 bottle of renpure conditioner.

I'm going to toss the Hair Rules Curly Whip. I just can't get that mess to work on my hair. It feels funny. I'm also thinking of getting rid of/repurposing my Renpure Shampoo. I notice when I use it my scalp is kind of sensitive/tender. 

ETA and a little OT:  Does anyone else have the problem I have with finding a good shampoo?  If my hair feels stripped, my scalp feels clean, but if my hair doesnt' feel stripped my scalp is still dirty.  If so, what did you find that works? I'm seriously considering going back to sulfate shampoos but diluting it if I can't find anything.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2012)

Used up the last of the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier.  I met my goal this month and used up all the products in my September list.

I foresee using up quite a bit more in October. Will start on the tomorrow to see how that works as a leave-in.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 22, 2012)

I've used up 2 items that did not make the list. Suave Nat'l cond to rinse out my henna and BFH Green Apple Tea Rinse.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 22, 2012)

Gave away my henna. After my last two bottles of the mudwash, I will not repurchase. I am over everything messy and time-consuming.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

Suave almond n shea met my trash can today next week I'm going to try the Aussie Moist as my CW condish and if that doesn't work out then onto my Curls line Coconut Curladda condish. Today I purchased 2 things Redken Extreme Condish (because it contains 18-MEA) and also La Bomba Deep treatment also purchased for the ceramides. My megatek is on its last leg and so is one bottle of my GPB. Oh and my E QP mango butter has about 2 uses left! When that's gone I'm going to try the Baba De Caracol moisturizer.
Oils- I finished my bottle of jojoba oil (by adding the 1oz remains to DC oil mix)
JBCO also gone I added the remains to my scalp mix


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just popping in.....


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 23, 2012)

It's been quite a using up week. I finished up one of my ORS Olive Oil Hair Masque samples as well as

Eco Styler Gel Clear for All Hair Types
Pretty good, may repurchase

Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Conditioner for Curls and Waves
Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Conditioner Curl Silkening Detangler
Both potential staples but mostly for summer. I may be able to get away with co washing with the conditioner year round.

Tresemme Split Remedy Split End Shampoo
Very good shampoo but I can't have it as a shampoo because it washed out some of my color.

I also put a dent in some Eco styler gel, a V05 co washer, and one of my deep conditioners


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow all I can say is Aussie Moist is a definite keeper. I used it just now after I rinsed out my DC to detangle and I am very impressed my comb slid thru my hair and my hair itself felt amazing upon application. Yea me like


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 23, 2012)

I used my Marie Dean 3-1 illippe conditioner for an overnight, getting ready for church. wondering how it worked out.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 23, 2012)

New challenge for last session.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2012)

Bought a few items from Sally's,but not as much as I thought i'd get lol. Will update my list when I arrive back in Puerto Rico

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## daviine (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know what is wrong with me. I gave away my Wave Nouveau finishing lotion but before I did, I poured about 2-3 ounces in a separate container. I gave it away because it had parabens and I couldn't get it to work in my hair.  Again-- no point in using products with "no-no"s if there are no redeeming results. So now I have a sample of Wave Nouveau but I don't really know why.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

The Mist Bodifier worked pretty well as a leave-in, but I've used that all up. So now moving through the rest of my products to see if any of them work. So washed and DCd and back to leave-in experiments. Mixed S-Curl with AVG and Deva Curl B'Leave-in with AVG. Applied one product to right side and the 2nd mix to the left side. Will see in the morning if either works. Neither of them help with detangling, but hopefully they will leave my hair moisturized and soft.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 24, 2012)

I am using the Live Clean Argan Shampoo as a body wash. It will be done soon.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm now using 2 leave ins and 2 dcs on wash days. Leave in: first I spray on Aveeno Nourish Treatment (love for a long time now) using this because it's wonderful and contains ceramides. Then I use Garnier Fructis leave in
Deep Condish : yesterday I mixed some Organix Morrocan Argan oil deep treatment in with my Nexxus Humectress it was a great mix my hair is still extremely soft.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2012)

Neither the S-Curl or the Deva Curl B'Leave-In will work as leave-ins. That both left my hair feeling crunchy. The B'Leave-In flakes even with no other product. And it also leaves my hair a bit dull. I may need to add an oil to it to see if it is better. They both gave me really great definition though. So I will drop the B'Leave-In down to a styler. And one day when my hair is long enough for twists I will use it for that. I will try mixing the S-Curl with a little less AVJ and use it as a spritz mid-week. I really want to just throw it away. But I need to give it at least 1 more or two more chances before that.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally finished my E QP Mango Butter!!!!
I am using my beloved Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment at a fast pace and I love it so much it shall be replenished. Ill use it under all my other leave ins till they are used up. Ive noticed that since my hair is longer it takes much more product to get jobs done. My Ion Hard Water condish is 1/2 empty after 2 uses and that to is needed in my stash I will get more when I visit Sally's for hair shears


----------



## 30something (Sep 25, 2012)

The product junkie bug in me is seriously biting mee!!!! 
Something about the fall/ September really brings out the PJ in me.

New weather, new clothes ... why not new products 

*JUST SAY NO​*I can't not fail this challenged. I would be disappointed in my self


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 25, 2012)

20Something said:


> The product junkie bug in me is seriously biting mee!!!!
> Something about the fall/ September really brings out the PJ in me.
> 
> New weather, new clothes ... why not new products
> ...


 
You don't need them ..You don't need them ...repeat ...
Think about it (to all the Pjs)natural products spoil fast if you buy too many they re gonna have to be trashed (Oyin Hemp ) .If you feel like buying commercial products think about those nasty chemicals in them that are not beneficial for your hair or skin .Overanalyze and criticize .lol . Believe me i m a PJ with a taste for natural products and I would lie if i tell you i never had to trash any of them because i wasn;t using them,it's harder to finish a product when you have too many to chose from , as you always find something more intersting either in your stash or on the web/store.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

I used up all of my deep conditioners. So today I saw a Burt Bee's Conditioner in the grocery store so I picked it up. Going to buy a filter for the shower this weekend. Hopefully I can try it out and it does a good job.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried my Baba de Caracol moisturizer tonight it was horrible so it met my trash can. I ended up finishing off the job with my shea butter mix and I don't no why I need anything else my hair feels wonderful. I will continue to use it until it's gone and then ill try my Nubian Heritage custard


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 25, 2012)

Just used up my Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I really love this stuff, but it doesn't go as far as I would like it to go. I may need to find a cheaper alternative or find a way to cut it down so that a jar can last me more than 1 or 2 months.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been on a bun-ing kick and I started using butter right under the gel I use to slick back my hair. My hair has been so shiny and frizz-free, I had to order more butter and gel.

Bought:
- 2 oz samples of various butters
- Ecostyler Argan -32oz
- Xtreme Wet Line gel - 35 oz
- Ecostyler Pink - 32 oz

I will not need butter or gel until the end of 2013


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 26, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Trashed it because I broke the jar I had it in......


----------



## Keishadt (Sep 26, 2012)

Miniscule update:

Blue = Gone 

Given Away/Repurposed

Trashed

- Shampoos

Hair Rules Cleansing Cream (Sample)
Renpure My Pretty Hair is Parched shampoo
As I Am Clarifying Shampoo
Keracare Cleansing Cream
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine Shampoo

- Conditioners

Renpure My Pretty Hair Is Parched Conditioner x 2
AO Green Tea Cream Rinse
Frederick Fekkai Shea Butter Conditioner

- Deep Conditioners

Hair Rules Quench 
AO Rosa Mosqueta
AO HSR
Giovanni Smooth as Silk
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

Giovanni Direct *Staple*
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk 
ALterna Caviar Smoothing Lotion
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
One N Only Argan oil

Worlds of Curls
Keracare Hair Milk

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters N/A
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products N/A

- Styling products

Garnier Fructis Curl Sculpting Cream 
Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk Pudding
EcoStyler Gel Olive Oil
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Hair Rules Blow out
Hair Rules curly whip

Right now I want to get to the bottom of the World of curls moisturizer so I will be using that at night and seal in the AM with my shea butter.  I want the AO green tea rinse and the Frederick Fekkai Shea butter conditioner gone as well by the end of this challenge.  My hair is thick enough to possibly make that happen, right?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 26, 2012)

Today I made my 9 year old niece a goody bag consisting of Nairobi hair lotion
Sweet almond oil
Wide tooth comb
Some plastic caps ( her mommy doesn't do her hair ever!  It was so badly matted and dirty when I washed and DC'd it earlier today)
After I use up 5-6 more DC's and leave ins on my wish list is
Redken Extreme Strength Builder plus DC
Redken Anti Snap leave in and
Redken Extreme Force DC


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

Trashing the S-Curl. I could mix stuff with it to try to get it to half way work but the products I'm mixing with it cost more than the S-Curl 

Cowashed tonight so put a nice dent in my Deva Care One. Only 2 more uses out of a 32 oz bottle. And going to use the Deva Curl Leave-in as part of my mix. Only have 1 or 2 more uses out of that bottle. 

My cupboards are getting bare


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

I am making a dent in my sample drawer. Going to do a few style for the next couple of weeks. Hoping to be able to use half the sample draw in the process. Really great products. I tried my AO blue camomile on a faithVA rec, it was lovely.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 27, 2012)

Just realized I can see under my kitchen and bathroom sink again!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You Seamonster


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2012)

So I'm back from my visit back in the states and came home with a few products. Not as bad as I thought I'd do so I'm very happy with that. I bought:

2- Lustrasilk Cholesterols (1 olive oil;1 shea butter)
large bottle of Aphogee 2min treatment (staple)
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine leave in (staple) lamaria211 knows how good it is 
Garnier Pure Clean condish (mom is shipping that to me.too heavy to bring with me)
Suave almond and shea butter shampoo and condish set (they were $3 at Target.i love the stuff)
Motions Naturally You Moisturizing Cleanser (tried it at my mom's house already. did pretty good. kinda like it. not staple status though)

I'll update my list now.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 27, 2012)

When you open the fridge and have more hair products than food  it's time to stop buying (dang)


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> When you open the fridge and have more hair products than food  it's time to stop buying (dang)



What products do you keep in the fridge?


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> What products do you keep in the fridge?



All my Afroveda Butters,(6) 3 Curl junkie DC ,2 KBB butters,1 wondercurl smoothie. One shelf is taken .Lol,pondering whether MHC twist out anf KBB sweet ambrsia's should go in there aswell?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> When you open the fridge and have more hair products than food it's time to stop buying (dang)


 
I guess it can be a good diet strategy


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I guess it can be a good diet strategy


 this had me  You know,you re right !!


----------



## 30something (Sep 27, 2012)

I predict by DEC/JAN I should have shrunken my stash to the point of only needing to restock my stables.

 I'm pretty excited, pretty much figured out my stables consist of about 10 products. I been kind of thinking about treating my self to a nice product once I finish this challenge.. but I know what "treating my self" brings me.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 27, 2012)

^^^ I have been trying to think about what products I would like to try so I can get them during the BF sales, but I am so uninterested in any products other than my staples. I just want to buy more and more of my staples so I never run out .


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 28, 2012)

Finished up another Eco Styler gel. It was the brown one with the protein. It was cool but I liked the Clear/Krystal on better. I have one more to try to decide if I want to keep it as a staple.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was on Amazon ready to hit pay now for a few conditioners that my heart desires and I did not! I was strong to my cause of using up my stash and will buy nothing


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I was on Amazon ready to hit pay now for a few conditioners that my heart desires and I did not! I was strong to my cause of using up my stash and will buy nothing


 
 Good for you.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola Bonitas, 

I have had my nose in the books, dipping in an out of the forums when I can. I actually came on the other day and bought a small stash from someone.  I know. I have been wearing my hair out and using more products, but not using anything up at the moment. 

I will be making some purchases in October. I need to get those gallons of conditioner they have on sale at Sally's. I also need to order a bulk of Henna, on my last pack and seems my hair is growing, at least the grey's say so. 

I was looking in my stash the other day for some proteins and seems those are very limited. I can't wait to narrow things down a bit. I might not be buying so much this year for Black friday and beyond. I am already $150 down from my $500 for next year. Not bad!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 28, 2012)

Here are the samples I used on my banded wash n go. Washed with phyto hydrating, co washed with claudies island rinse, dc shea purification mask, Leave in Claudies, MD tucuma butter, styler curley curl keeper, saravun olive and shea on the ends. 

It was quite a hit, I went out with my fine girlfriend, and people actually noticed me. One guy at a speakeasy we like to visit said, I know she usually gets all the attention, but tonight I am noticing you. That was short lived I am still a bony little bookwormy thing.

Doing a twisted updo for tomorrow, so I plan to finish some more samples


----------



## soulglo (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to participate

III.

*What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
- I want to find my staples and finish up/give away or swap products that are not my staples
- I want to zero in on staple products that work for my hair 
- I am hoping to do so by Jan. 1, 2013


I'm using up my stash little by little. Thus far my sample size of Qhemet AOHC is gone.

Picture 1 = Stash excluding Darcy's Pumpkin, Full Size Qhemet AOHC and Bee Mine Growth Serum

Picture 2 = Staples but i'm on the fence about Aubrey's HSR

Picture 3 = Stuff I will probably never use (but I will try to finish using up my Trader Joes conditioner)

Picture 4 = Images of almost used up stuff (missing is my sample size of Qhemet BRC and Aubrey's HSR, Roux Porsity and Megatek are at about half a bottle)

Picture 5 = Oils (but i find that my hair doesn't like coconut oil and i was mixing tea tree and coconut for my scalp)

Total Products = 25
Hopefully my gma uses the suave conditioner/shampoo lol (so I won't count that in the total, nor will i count my thermal styling serum and other heat sprays)


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

We have a new person. Welcome soulglo


----------



## soulglo (Sep 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> We have a new person. Welcome @soulglo


  thanks faith


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 28, 2012)

So far for September I have managed to finish up three products:
Giovanni 2chic Ultra-Sleek Conditioner (GONE Sep 8)
Organix Moisturizing Macadamia Oil Intensive Moisture Mask (GONE Sep 22)
Mizani H2O Intense Strengthening Night-Time Treatment (GONE Sep 28)

It feels weird having so few things. I don't have the urge to try new stuff as much as before in my journey as now I pretty much know what works for my hair.


----------



## Keishadt (Sep 28, 2012)

Summer may be officially over, but my scalp is acting a fool! I'm not sure if my scalp is too dry or if there's too much build up. I'm going to start cowashing again mid week and see whether that alleviates some of the irritation. With this plan, I may end up using up more products.  I'm hoping this will work as the alternative is to hunt up another shampoo.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm seriously sitting here trying to figure out what products I'm gonna use to shampoo and DC my hair with tomorrow night. I'm TOO tickled that tomorrow is wash day. Feels like it's been forever since I've babies my hair and there's some products that i wanna use up soon.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 29, 2012)

I m good selling 3 more products on ebay. CJ treatment gone, my Macadamia collection is gone  . I just have alot of KBB and Afroveda that i plan to use ,Claudie's products are staples,i m scared to use them up lol.

Thrown away ORS Edge gel .


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

My sister came and told me that my 9 year old niece has been faithful to the regimen that I wrote out for her but she needed a better moisturizer so today I gave her (from my stash) KCKT and my Essencia Macadamia and Sunflower oil styling cream. I'm so proud


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> My sister came and told me that my 9 year old niece has been faithful to the regimen that I wrote out for her but she needed a better moisturizer so today I gave her (from my stash) KCKT and my Essencia Macadamia and Sunflower oil styling cream. I'm so proud


 
Aw that's so sweet. She's really good to stick to something being that young.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2012)

I am on a roll with using up products. The Deva Curl Set If Off is gone. It was a very small bottle, only 3 oz. So I am digging into my As I Am Leave-In. Most reviews said they didn't like it. But since my hair doesn't like much of anything I have nothing to lose. 

So I am going to try it straight, diluted with equal amounts of distilled water and diluted with equal amounts of AVG. Obviously if none of those work then it doesn't work. But I will use the bottle up anyway. This is my last actual leave-in product. 

I am going to try the Burt Bee's Preshampoo and some of the instant conditioners as leave-ins before I try another leave-in.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2012)

I used up a lot of stuff today

Kalpitone powder
Sesame oil
Shescentitit Avocado conditioner-  sample size
Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner
CD Hair Pudding-sample size
1 pckt of SAS Extreme Protein  Hair Infusion


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 29, 2012)

I was playing with my toys today, used up 2 sample packets. Upping my wash days to two. So more products should be moving.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2012)

OMG, Burt Bee's Shea Grapefruit Conditioner is so Stanky. It smells like the bathrooms they try to disinfect at State Parks 

I know because it smells so bad, my hair has to grow 1" overnight. 

I obviously won't be buying this again.


----------



## Arian (Sep 29, 2012)

Sold Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, Deep Fix, and Honey Butta.


----------



## Angelinhell (Sep 30, 2012)

Used up aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer. I may repurchase.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2012)

i will use the Burt Bees for a pre poo. It is the worse


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 30, 2012)

DCing, didn't use up anything but I'm moving so that's all that matter....


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 30, 2012)

End of month update!

I have used up a number of things over the past two weeks:

- Live Clean Argan Shampoo - _used 95% of it as a body wash_
- Ecostyler Argan Gel - _used up the little bit my friend gave me to try_
Desert Essence Naturals Conditioners - _used up 5 "empty" ones today. I cut them open and was able to use what was stuck in the bottle to detangle and condition after cleansing. I like the performance and the smell, but until they change the container it will be an occasional purchase for me. I couldn't believe how much was in an "empty" container._
Terressentials Left Coast Lemon - _I have 1 left 
_*
Use up before the end of the year*:
Terressentials Left Coast Lemon - 16 oz (1)
Cush Cosmetics Buriti Butter - 8 oz (1)
Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel - 8 oz (2)
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment - 4.2 oz (1)

*Staples*:
As I Am Coconut CoWash - 16 oz (4)
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 16 oz (5)
Trader Joe Refresh - 16 oz
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz (3)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 32 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 12 oz (1)
Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream - 8 oz (5)
Various Gels - total 99 oz
Wholesale Supplies Butter (various) - total 24 oz

*Black Friday Purchases* (tentative):
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 6x
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 2x
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 2x
Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream - 6x

Bask Beauty Body Sugar Scrubs - 4x


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2012)

Used up a CJ DC today

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Arian (Sep 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> *Staples*:
> As I Am Coconut CoWash - 16 oz (4)
> Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 16 oz (5)
> Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz (3)
> ...



Our staples are quite similar.  I plan to stock up on Curl Rehab and Repair Me for Black Friday.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 30, 2012)

Arian said:


> Our staples are quite similar.  I plan to stock up on Curl Rehab and Repair Me for Black Friday.



Good to know the competition . If aveyou doesn't have one of their epic sales, I will be up stalking the curl junkie site at 12 midnight, ready to throw stuff in my cart .


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried talking dh into letting me stock up for bf he said he's going to hide half my stash now and give it back to me on bf lol. I wont go crazy but I may get a few things I want from Redken, Kerastase, Wen and Curl Junkie!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I tried talking dh into letting me stock up for bf he said he's going to hide half my stash now and give it back to me on bf lol. I wont go crazy but I may get a few things I want from Redken, Kerastase, Wen and Curl Junkie!


 
He's smart. That's actually a good idea


----------



## daviine (Oct 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I tried talking dh into letting me stock up for bf he said he's going to hide half my stash now and give it back to me on bf lol. I wont go crazy but I may get a few things I want from Redken, Kerastase, Wen and Curl Junkie!



Sorry but this made me laugh.


----------



## 30something (Oct 1, 2012)

I seriously don't even want to bother with using up my lustrasilk Shea butter and mango cholesterol..I'm so over it and I couldn't even tell you when I bought it. Might be pushing 18 months old and god knows how long it sat in sally's.  But it would be such a shame to toss it after its been discontinued..now I'm sounding like a hoarder.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2012)

20Something said:


> I seriously don't even want to bother with using up my lustrasilk Shea butter and mango cholesterol..I'm so over it and I couldn't even tell you when I bought it. Might be pushing 18 months old and god knows how long it sat in sally's.  But it would be such a shame to toss it after its been discontinued..now I'm sounding like a hoarder.



They discontinued it?? I picked up a jar while at Sally's 2 weeks ago. That sucks. It was the last one too.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## 30something (Oct 1, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> They discontinued it?? I picked up a jar while at Sally's 2 weeks ago. That sucks. It was the last one too.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



First I thought it was a rumor but now I can't find it anywhere, it's not on Sally's website any more


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 1, 2012)

Finished up my V05 Blackberry Sage Tea conditioner last night.

My total used up products for September: 9
Samples used up: 6


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like while my hair is out every 2 days a wash. Need a braid up soon. Low on a couple of products. Need to henna in two weeks. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Oct 1, 2012)

Qhemet BRC sample size done
Shea Moisture Conditioner almost done i'm going to add water to the little bit that's left lol


----------



## daviine (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to dry DC with my Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol.  If I don't see any results, I'm going to trash it immediately or give it to someone.  It's a whole tub and I'm not gonna spend a month trying over and over to make it work.  Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 1, 2012)

^^I hated that stuff, it was horrible. There was not enough oils or honey to make it work


----------



## daviine (Oct 1, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> ^^I hated that stuff, it was horrible. There was not enough oils or honey to make it work



Lol--- We'll see. I mixed honey, castor oil, and coconut oil in. Well, I tried to mix in because that stuff has a weird consistency. I bought it because I couldn't find Lekair cholesterol but clearly all cholesterols are not equal.


----------



## Arian (Oct 1, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Good to know the competition . If aveyou doesn't have one of their epic sales, I will be up stalking the curl junkie site at 12 midnight, ready to throw stuff in my cart .




Hey now!  I'm definitely going to be up at midnight!  I hope Qhemet will be open by then as well.  If you find out anything before I do, be a doll and shoot me a PM. 

I promise to leave something for you..


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2012)

I was shopping under our kitchen sink. All of it is my mom's stuff but she won't use most of it. I threw some things away. Put I did snag her Hydratherma Shampoo and some CD Tui leave-in. Tried the leave-in tonight. It may not moisturize but it helps me to at least be able to manipulate my shrunken twa.

I will hold onto both for a week to see how they work. If they are good I will add them to my stash. If not I will put them back under the sink.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 1, 2012)

Creme of nature argan oil moisture & shine shampoo gone.
Superb, inexpensive shampoo........god awful smell
Won't repurchase, unless they change the smell.....I don't see that happening.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 2, 2012)

I finish up SSI Banana Brulee 1 back up and Marie Dean 3-n-1.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm now using multiple products at a time. I have 5 dcs open I use 2 on wash day and mix 3 together when I do my 2 deep ceramide treatments during the week. Also using 2 leave ins. I should be done with at least 4 of them within 2 weeks


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 2, 2012)

Using up CD black vanilla poo as a body wash +poo.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 2, 2012)

ONe Deep conditioner down  :woohoo:


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm back to DC every 2-3 days so I should be getting using up plenty this month.


----------



## 30something (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to use my monthly purchase on liter size of Hair one! I'm running really low

According to Sally's monthly sales paper they now have Hair one Jojoba, Olive Oil and Argan oil in *liter *sizes and its on sale!:trampolin
Liter sizes is a PJ's dream


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 2, 2012)

20Something said:


> I think I'm going to use my monthly purchase on liter size of Hair one! I'm running really low
> 
> According to Sally's monthly sales paper they now have Hair one Jojoba, Olive Oil and Argan oil in liter sizes and its on sale!:trampolin
> Liter sizes is a PJ's dream



They do, I saw them last night!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

Cowashed tonight with my Deva Care One. Only have one more use and then will switch over to my Deva Curl One.

I like the As I Am leave-in. So for my october purchase I am going to buy the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner. Not sure why I didn't buy that in the first place. And I am going to relegate the Blue Chamomile shampoo to a handwash.

Going to return my mom's shampoo and the Tui leave-in. Neither do anything. I did confiscate and CD hair oil. Going to add that to my stash. 

I can tell I am going to use up a lot of products this fall  And as my hair grows out I may be able to add an extra cowashing day to my regimen.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 4, 2012)

I have one more used left of my moisture/ protein mix that I'll use next week. Then I'll be working on that LaPlancha DC. My VS shampoo and conditioner should be gone by the end of this month too, it's only a few uses left so I'll be using that as my shampoo and final comb through conditioner this month. I'll probably repurchase the VS in the future cause it smells hella good and it's not stripping.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 4, 2012)

I am returning the ASIAN Coconut Co-Wash. No reason, I just want to use shampoo.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I have one more used left of my moisture/ protein mix that I'll use next week. Then I'll be working on that LaPlancha DC. My VS shampoo and conditioner should be gone by the end of this month too, it's only a few uses left so I'll be using that as my shampoo and final comb through conditioner this month. I'll probably repurchase the VS in the future cause it smells hella good and it's not stripping.



I really like my VS conditioners also I just used up the last of my VS condish mask and I plan to repuchase when I catch a sale.  I think they are staples for me because 1.  they work and 2.  they smell sooooo good


----------



## 30something (Oct 4, 2012)

Used up my Aphogee 2 minute and TRESemme Mud Mask... That makes up 7 products I used up so far. I getting dangerously low on deep conditioners.. in fact all I have left is two jars of stuff that didn't really work for me anyway... and two other half bottles of two year old deep conditioners. I'm just going to need to stock up on staple DCs soon, and focus on using up all of my rinse out conditioners I have.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 4, 2012)

20Something said:


> I think I'm going to use my monthly purchase on liter size of Hair one! I'm running really low
> 
> According to Sally's monthly sales paper they now have Hair one Jojoba, Olive Oil and Argan oil in *liter *sizes and its on sale!:trampolinch a
> Liter sizes is a PJ's dream


 
I might have to bow out of this challenge...you guys make me want to buy more stuff instead of getting rid of what I have LOL

Im about to gift some stuff I know I wont use. If I figure out it doesnt work for me I cant make myself use it. I was going to use conditioners that I realized feel good while on but cause buildup and make my hair not retain moisture as a shaving cream, but I dont like how they clog up my razor. Im just going to take them to work and give them away I think (the cheapy drugstore stuff).  Im trying not to buy anything except restocking my EvCO until black friday sales. Then Id like to try some oyin and some silk dreams...and Im sure there will be more wish list items too.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 4, 2012)

Leslie_C don't leave  please stay. We promise to be good 

I used up this past two weeks so far:

Two samples
1 Deep Conditioner

Gave Away

1 Hair one - All GONE
One Deep Conditioner  

Running Low on a few things  

Yes I picked up a few things will update my list for the next showing


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 4, 2012)

I used my Aphogee keratin and green tea tonight for the first time in along time and i really liked it. I sprayed it on then used Garnier Fructis leave in and EVOCO


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 4, 2012)

Still hanging around......


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 4, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Leslie_C don't leave  please stay. We promise to be good
> 
> I used up this past two weeks so far:
> 
> ...


 
JJamiah Im not going anywhere...its like a dysfunctional relationship I cant leave LOL ....PS I dont remember whether I told you (If I didnt say it, I was thinking it lol), but I lovE your hair since your BC, it looks fab! How many months were you post again?

Which hair one do you like best? I think I tried a sample of the olive oil one and I wasnt impressed...but I may have had build up....its been a while...I think Ill have to get another sample to try!

Im gonna feel better once I get rid of some of the stuff I know Im not going to use. I think Im finding that my hair doesnt like drugstore conditioners anymore...like they feel good going on and rinsing, but my hair gets dry fast. My hair seems to be retaining moisture much better when I stick to not using them. So that means Ill be gifting my Herbal essence, garnier, and pantene conditioners. My hair seems to do fine with suave though and I havent tried Vo5 since transitioning so for a buck im sure Ill give that a go at some point. Ive also been wanting to try tresseme naturals to see if it lives up to the hype.

I am excited that for once I seem to be finding staples! There are some items on my stash list that I didnt hate, I was just indifferent about that Ill give another shot to see if they work differently. Plus its good to have some variety around in case when Im done transitioning my hair totally changes what it likes. Id be so mad!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 4, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> JJamiah Im not going anywhere...its like a dysfunctional relationship I cant leave LOL ....PS I dont remember whether I told you (If I didnt say it, I was thinking it lol), but I lovE your hair since your BC, it looks fab! How many months were you post again?
> 
> Which hair one do you like best? I think I tried a sample of the olive oil one and I wasnt impressed...but I may have had build up....its been a while...I think Ill have to get another sample to try!
> 
> ...



Leslie_C thank you so much. 
I am currently going on 67 weeks post. I like he Hair One Olive Oil best of all. The Jojoba wasn't bad , I had build up and was not using I correct at the time, I have not tried Tresseme Naturals, I might after using up some things. V05 gets a big thumbs up for being an amazing conditioner for washing out my henna, leaves it so soft.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just used my Mason Pearson comb for the first time and its worth every penny! Even though the teeth are closer than my other comb it glides thru my hair much easier. Now I want the brush, maybe for Xmas


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I just used my Mason Pearson comb for the first time and its worth every penny! Even though the teeth are closer than my other comb it glides thru my hair much easier. Now I want the brush, maybe for Xmas



 their brush is absolutely amazing. Somebody has my brush in this house or has hid it. Can't seem to find it nowhere, I wouldn't put it passed my oldest son.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2012)

^ I love my mason pearson comb, I could just toss out my ouidad since I started using MP.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've used up my passes for the next 2 years. No bf shopping for me. My relaxed hair needs different products than my natural hair. I had a ton of moisturizing items no strengthening or fortifying.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I've used up my passes for the next 2 years. No bf shopping for me. My relaxed hair needs different products than my natural hair. I had a ton of moisturizing items no strengthening or fortifying.



Send those moisturizing products over here!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought 3 headbands today and 4 earlier this week, I love the ones I bought today, very elegant!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2012)

I am happy to say I have used up a ton of samples. Today I finished the last of the saravon olive&shea whip. 
Finished 
MD olive and tucuma butter. 
MD Coco Leave in


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 6, 2012)

Gave away Con Argan poo+con


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't use up anythng today but did use a few items.
Prepooed with Deva Care One. Only 1 use left.
Washed with Mudwash. Should have enough to last me the rest of the year.
Tried this softening agent but  So had to wash it out.
Washed with AO Blue Chamomile. 
DCd with a sample of Honey Child conditioner.
Used As I Am leave-in mixed with AVG. Should use this up this week.
Followed the leave-in with CD oil spray
Moisturized with JC Curling Cream

Should use up 2 products this week: conditioner and leave-in. I plan to buy the As I Am cleansing condtiioner (pass) And I need a DC so will pick up the AO Blue Chamomile (staple)


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just used up Organix  Moroccan Argan oil DC!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not in this challenge, but I used up three things Friday and it was a good feeling! Maybe next session I will join


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 7, 2012)

I won't never finish  my Afroveda stash.. :/ love them but a little really goes a long way


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have one use left of my Nexxus Humectress. After its gone i get to try something new! I think its going to be Aussie 3 min its only 8oz so it should go quickly I may end up mixing it with one of my ceramide containing DC's .my Aveeno leave in is also on its last leg I love that stuff.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna use up anything for a LONG time! Not that I'm complaining though. I need to make sure my products last until I go back home for Christmas and beyond.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 7, 2012)

So I've recognized a pattern with my purchases. Most of my product binges are when my hair and/or scalp experience problems.  For weeks my hair and scalp have been extremely dry and I've had such bad dandruff.  I ended up buying two Shea moisture sprays. So there goes my October pass. I also plan on reupping on my AO HSR as soon as I finish my second bottle of renpure My pretty hair is parched. I have one more use.  Next month is my birthday, so I will be splurging on some wish list products. I'll try not to go overboard, but I make no promises...


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 7, 2012)

I went cross-border shopping so I used a pass to buy DevaCurl No Poo, Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, and a sample of AG Fast Food Leave-in. I also re-upped on staple co-wash conditioners - TJ TTT & Refresh.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

Aussie Moist!!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 7, 2012)

Havent used anything up still because I am hiding my hair under a wig and only washing every 2 weeks.....I am 1 week into my braids I will be taking them down nxt weekend and doing a wash session.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 7, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I bought 3 headbands today and 4 earlier this week, I love the ones I bought today, very elegant!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Can we see?


----------



## soulglo (Oct 8, 2012)

my oyin whipped pudding is pretty much gone. i'm holding onto a little dab


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 8, 2012)

My Wen MC is almost gone I'm thinking I may open my 613 and save the remaining MC to use as a leave in


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 8, 2012)

I used up a Sample today 
I haven't finished my hair as of yet! I am getting up under the dryer because I can not fathom going into the cold with a wet head right now. 

Getting my hair braided up on Thursday evening so I won't be using things as quickly


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 8, 2012)

Used up CJ Smoothing Conditioner last week. I am on the last bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked up 2 bottles of AO Blue Chamomile Conditioner 

Was going to pick up the As I Am Coconut Cleansing Conditioner but got delayed. Good thing too because I realized I had a Sally's coupon at home. So will pick it up this week.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought 2 bottles of AO White Camellia. I'll alternate it with the Rehab to extend the life of the Rehab.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 8, 2012)

whoot i'm down to 14 products... i gave away a lot of my almost empty products to my sis 

Products with only a little bit left
---------------------------------
- Oyin Whipped Pudding
- Aubrey HSR
- Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade

1/2 a bottle or more products left

Shampoo
- Shea Moisture Restorative
- Elasta Creme Conditioning 
- Suave Clarifying

Conditioner
- Roux Porsity Control
- Megatek
- Darcy's Pumpkin
- Aubrey's GPB

Oils
- Bee Mine Growth Serum
- Tea Tree Oil

Stylers
- Qhemet AOHC
- Shea Moisture Curling Souflee

Things Not Counted
- Coconut Oil
- Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## soulglo (Oct 8, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Bought 2 bottles of AO White Camellia. I'll alternate it with the Rehab to extend the life of the Rehab.


how does your hair like the AO White Cam vs. AO HSR?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Bought 2 bottles of AO White Camellia. I'll alternate it with the Rehab to extend the life of the Rehab.



Rehab that good huh?


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Rehab that good huh?



That good and that expensive . It is going to be my 1x a month treat and I will use the AOWC at other times. I hope to use a 32 oz bottle for at year or more.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 8, 2012)

soulglo said:


> how does your hair like the AO White Cam vs. AO HSR?



I preferred the AOWC. My hair was smoother (greater shine), more defined out of the shower, and softer with AOWC. It also doesn't smell as bad as AO HSR although they all smell dreadful.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought Donna Marie's Super Buttercreme and Moisture Mist. I really bought these products for my dd, but I've tried the Buttercreme and I really like it!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 8, 2012)

Used up Pura Body Murumuru Lotion.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 9, 2012)

Using up Essentious Shampoo ,sold Giovanni 50/50


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

One more tiny use of Aussie Moist: ( when its gone I'll try my Tresemme Naturals I hope I love it as much cause its a really big bottle


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wheat germ oil used up!


----------



## 30something (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not having fun with my old deep conditioners...They suck..no wonder I never used them. I think I'm just going to give them away.

I think I'm going to need to restock on my staples. Get 2 AO GPB 1 AO HSR and maybe try AO WC. After that I need to get my Hair one and then no purchases for the rest of the year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

20Something said:


> I'm not having fun with my old deep conditioners...They suck..no wonder I never used them. I think I'm just going to give them away.
> 
> I think I'm going to need to restock on my staples. Get 2 AO GPB 1 AO HSR and maybe try AO WC. After that I need to get my Hair one and then no purchases for the rest of the year.



Which ones where you using that you don't like? So I can put them on my no-buy list


----------



## 30something (Oct 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Which ones where you using that you don't like? So I can put them on my no-buy list


 
ORS Hair Mask   not very moisturizing and had no slip. Was an impulse buy. It was $12 too...


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

I had to trash my Shea butter mix today I probably should have kept it in the fridge after I added the AVG.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm super excited that one of the local health food stores will be an official retailer of Qhemet biologics.  If this happens by November, It's on!


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 10, 2012)

My Stash is decreasing ,I sold (and gave away)about 12 items and finished up a couple .
1 of my KBB Masks has one use left so will finish it up on DC day. Shampoos can be used ad body washes and some butters as body lotions .

 Also bought a couple of items for me and my son .


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gave away 3 products to my niece!
CON leave in
ORS edge control
Silk Elements heat protectant


----------



## sky035 (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats on the cut Jjamiah and don't worry, DH will get used to this new length . Coming to report that the shea butter that I purchased a few months back is really getting to me. The smell is bothering me and I am afraid that I won't be able to use it anymore for swimming. Although I hate to waste products, I will donate what I have left to a lady that I know.

I purchased 3 jars of Curls Unleashed recently and finished one jar today . Loveee this product as a moisturizer. Also trying to use up one jar of Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding this month the purple scented one) as that smell is bothering me also. I will not purchase the scented CP because as I get older, certain scents are getting to me.


----------



## sky035 (Oct 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> One more tiny use of Aussie Moist: ( when its gone I'll try my Tresemme Naturals I hope I love it as much cause its a really big bottle


 

I use Tresemme Naturals on my daughter's hair and I personally use it to mix my at home leave-in concoction. I like the smell of it but I prefer something a bit thicker as a daily co-wash. Interested in hearing whether you like it .


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 11, 2012)

Used up Aussie Moist and Aveeno Nourishing leave in treatment !!! I love using stuff up


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 11, 2012)

Used up DB Cocoa Bean Cream. Opened up Cush Buriti Butter and Paul Mitchell The Conditioner


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 11, 2012)

My subscription expires on Sunday and I think I am going to have to take a break until after BF so I wouldn't go HAM during BF sales


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 11, 2012)

Pic of how I am wearing my hair for now 

Well the outer pictures the middle is after washing my hair


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Pic of how I am wearing my hair for now
> 
> Well the outer pictures the middle is after washing my hair



Pretty! And oh so young.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 11, 2012)

^that is so cute, I am going to use JJamiah for inspiration when my crown gets a little longer. I want that puff! and the cute hair jewelry. 

Well guys I fell off the wagon. Someone sold some enso on the hair boards. It would be ok if I just bought the enso, but my PJ kicked into high gear, and I purchased Ayurvedics, and co washes. 

Now I am considering my oil purchases. I have been waiting for these oils to go on sale, and it is taking forever. If I find a coupon I am going in for them.

I want 
1. 100% pure argan oil
2. Tucuma oil
3. watermelon seed oil
4. pomegranate seed oil
5. pumpkin seed oil
6. wheat germ oil

Want to repurchase these 
hemp oil
sunflower oil
walnut oil
castor oil


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2012)

Finished up the DevaCare One. Moving on to the DevaCurl One. Have a half bottle left.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna drop out this challenge. I'm not really trying to use up all of my products seeing as how they aren't easily available for me to repurchase anyway.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna drop out this challenge. I'm not really trying to use up all of my products seeing as how they aren't easily available for me to repurchase anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ
Please stay. I don't use the challenge to finish up my stash quickly, but prevent me from buying unnecessarily. I thought moving to Canada will curb my purchases, but I have found ways around it .

I noticed you are in PR. Is shipping down there similar to shipping within the US or is there an extra charge?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> NikkiQ
> Please stay. I don't use the challenge to finish up my stash quickly, but prevent me from buying unnecessarily. I thought moving to Canada will curb my purchases, but I have found ways around it .
> 
> I noticed you are in PR. Is shipping down there similar to shipping within the US or is there an extra charge?



It's the same,but a lot of sites (like Amazon and Walmart) won't ship hair products or nail polish here.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna drop out this challenge. I'm not really trying to use up all of my products seeing as how they aren't easily available for me to repurchase anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'm not dropping out until they kick me out!
NTM silk touch used up today!


----------



## daviine (Oct 12, 2012)

I finished up Dudley's Hair Rebuilder today.  I won't be repurchasing.  I also used my Hair One for Curly Hair sample.  I may repurchase but if I do it won't be until after I BC. 

 I have so many shampoos to use up.  I also dilute them so it seems like that's going to take forever.  I want to try out Ayurvedic rinses and shampoo bars. I also want tot try Terressentials Mud wash but I'll just wait for that to be available locally.  

I'm not "wowed" by most of these conditioners I own so I'll be adding honey and oils to these bad boys.  

I bought some neem oil on Sunday.  Does that mean I used my pass for this month?  Also, do passes accumulate if you don't use them?

Question about Black Friday--everybody seems excited about this and holding out for these sales.  Are they really that good?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 12, 2012)

My VS So Sexy Poo and conditioner is on it's last leg! 1 use left for both. My protein moisture mix is saying goodbye on sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna drop out this challenge. I'm not really trying to use up all of my products seeing as how they aren't easily available for me to repurchase anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
I don't think you should go. I don't care if you never use anything up every again


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 12, 2012)

The only products i've finished since my last post which i'm sure was over a month a go was the AO HSR :-(.  It's taking me soo long to finish, I promise you this Paul Mitchell The Conditioner will never disappear.  Every wash/cw day I think, "oh, I'll finish it today", nope.  I think it's because of my fine low/med density hair that I can't use a lot of product.  Grrrr:-(!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to start back using my Aphogee poo for damaged hair maybe once a month to try and use it up while strengthening my hair in the process


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 13, 2012)

Finished KBB mask ,tossed DM curl cream ,1 use left of Essentious shampoo


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just used up Nexxus Humectress doing a pre poo treatment since I'm going to use sulfate poo today. Also only have one more use of Megatek old formula


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 13, 2012)

Used up CJ Smoothing Conditioner
Used the remaining LCL to detox my body; I may buy another one sometime next year.
Used up Lush Jasmine & Henna Fluff Eaze unintentionally.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 14, 2012)

Good bye for now Ogoma I am going to miss your post.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 14, 2012)

Finished MD red clover leave in


----------



## classoohfive (Oct 14, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> NikkiQ
> Please stay. *I don't use the challenge to finish up my stash quickly, but prevent me from buying unnecessarily.* I thought moving to Canada will curb my purchases, but I have found ways around it .
> 
> I noticed you are in PR. Is shipping down there similar to shipping within the US or is there an extra charge?




Same. I use it to focus on using the stuff that's just been siting there and to not add to that pile. My staples actually last a little longer now since I'm able to incorporate some of the other products in. 


With that being said, I think I've only purchased one new item since this session started, and that was only because the store was out of my staple leave-in. Other than that I've just been restocking staples. Next week I'm going to pull out all of my products and update my inventory list since I fell off on updating it. I know I've used at least one thing up I just can't remember what it was  I'm going to apply my henna after I finish to post, lol,  so I hope I can finally drop a bottle of conditioner when I rinse it out later.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 14, 2012)

Used one if my samples of Darcy's leave in cream. Also opened my Nubian Heritage Grow & Strengthen custard its OK kinda dry I might finish it up but I won't repurchase


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cracked open Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol and DCing with it right now......
Used up my small tube of got2b glued SPIKING GLUE also. Always will have a tube of this but i got my extra out of the way.....


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 14, 2012)

I had family visiting  from New Orleans this weekend. I sent them home with  a liter size of AG sulfate free shampoo and Deep Conditioner Reconstructer treatment. I also gave my niece a tube of Aquage Defining gel


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 14, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I had family visiting  from New Orleans this weekend. I sent them home with  a *liter size of AG sulfate free shampoo and Deep Conditioner Reconstructer treatment*. I also gave my niece a tube of Aquage Defining gel



Lucky them!


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 14, 2012)

Bb foam wrap gone.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 14, 2012)

Second Bottle of Renpure My Pretty Hair is Parched conditioner gone


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2012)

Not using up anything tonight. DCing with my Nubian Heritage. I may cowash with the Deva Curl One depending on my hair feels. Will seal with some oil then apply some diluted As I Am. Then will twist with the Jane Carter Curling Cream.

I don't have much of the As I Am left but not sure if this is the last use.

Bottled up some of my gels as samples for my swap buddy. But still have a lot of that left.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ladies I haven't used anything up at the moment. NikkiQ please don't leave, we are all up in here buying, trying, using and reviewing. we will really miss you.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Garner Fructis  Fall fight.... gone! 
Patene    color conditioner ......

got2b sleek leave in hair conditioner.......... gone


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Hey ladies I haven't used anything up at the moment. @NikkiQ please don't leave, we are all up in here buying, trying, using and reviewing. we will really miss you.


 

I agree NikkiQ. I don't really hang out in here because I really have a stash to use up. It just helps me stay on track. And I like having some place to hang out while I'm looking for my staples.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2012)

Opened Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (sample) up too tonight. I will defiantly be buying this when I complete this transition. My NG curlies popped so hard.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm really glad I'm pulling more stuff out of my stash. At the behinning of my hj I would go and buy every product that was raved about and if if didn't give the results I wanted after one use I would trash it lol. Now I see you really have to stick with a product to see how well it works over time. Having said that, I have rediscovered one n only argan oil, and it is now a staple


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pretty new here and I know I'm late but I'd love too join. I've always been a pj and have always tried to lessen my stash. After deciding to eliminate sulfates and silicones I've decided to truly get my product list down to the important necessities.

Shampoos: Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose
Dessert Essence Italian red grape
Carol's Daughter Hair milk
L'oreal EverCreme cleansing Conditioner

Conditioners: Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose
AOWhite camellia
AOGPB
GVP conditioning balm
Suave naturals Refreshing waterfall mist
SN Mango Mandarin
SN Sun-ripened strawberry
L'oreal EverPure Moisture leave-in conditioner
L'oreal Everpure smooth conditioner
Wen Sweet almond mint
Curl Junkie smoothing lotion
Trader Joe's trees tree tingle
Giovanni smooth as silk
Giovanni 50:50 Balance
Hayashi system 911 conditioner
As I Am hydration elation

Treatments: Wen sweet almond mint repair
AO Blue green algae Conditioning mask
Ion repair solutions
Hayashi strath 911 Emergency Pak

Stylers: Aubrey organics Mandarin magic jelly
Curl junkie Curls in a bottle
Curly hair solutions Curl keeper
Curly hair solutions tweek
Herbal essence totally twisted Curl boosting mousse
Frizz ease Curl reviver mousse
Paul Mitchell super sculpt small bottle
Paul Mitchell super sculpt bIg bottle
L'oreal everSleek frizz serum
Aubrey organics Sea buckthorn Leave-in Conditioner & curl activator
Desert Essence coconut shine & refine hair lotion
Desert Essence coconut soft curls hair cream
Black N sassy creamy set

*had to revise...added a few I'd forgotten about.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 15, 2012)

kurlllz said:


> I'm pretty new here and I know I'm late but I'd love too join. I've always been a pj and have always tried to lessen my stash. After deciding to eliminate sulfates and silicones I've decided to truly get my product list down to the important necessities.
> 
> Shampoos: Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose
> Dessert Essence Italian red grape
> ...



Welcome!!!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

Umm.,, lamaria211
How do you figure you can use one buy one when you got soooooo many uses vs buy(s)? lol j/k
I'm just trying to figure out my my PJism plus my staple-ism.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't realize another thread started. Since I lasted posted I've used up my Olive oil root stimulator shampoo, almond oil, grapeseed oil, Oyin hair dew, Aubry organics white calina ?sp and protein conditioners- or is it giovanni. I've almost finished my last bottle of VO5.

For body I've used two small body washes and two body scrubs.

Shampoo

Oyin Honey wash (just finished)
Chagrin Valley shampoo bar Aruveda
shampoo bar Coconut 
Olive Oil Root Stim mineral remover shampoo 

Spritz

Oyin Go tea 
Gregs Juice Just threw the rest away. Didn't like
Komaza Coconut spritz (this is the one I'm staying with)

Oils

Vatika Frosting
Yummy pressed coconut oil from our farmers market (want to stay with this one)
grapeseed oil 
Bask seven butters
Random almond oil
Castor oil (this will also stay)

Creamy hair dressings

Oyin Hair Dew
Komaza care coconut hair milk
Qhemet Moringa tree ghee
Qhemet Coco detangling ghee
Somebody's coconut hair cream
BASK Latte hair milk

Conditioners

Elucence moisture balace
Elucence light protein
GPB
White Calinda sp something
VO5
Shea moisture
Oyin honey hemp
Curl junkie strawberry moisture and banana deep fix
Bask chocolate cocobutter oil hair/body
BASK chocolate deep conditioner hair mask
Knot Today (finished)
Pack of ORS
Beauticurls Argan Oil 

Smoothers

Curls in a bottle
Aloe fix
Komaza coconut curl pudding
Kinky K hair pudding
Almond glaze (hairveda)
Ecostyler gel 

Vitamins
GNC nourish hair, vits C, D, E F and G

Thats all I can think of now. Plus I'm using my body scrub and lotion stashes too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 15, 2012)

I used some of Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (sample) again today when I braided up my hair to go under my wig. Its getting slow around my way bc I dont really do much to my hair but braid it and leave it alone for 2 weeks at a time. But I am still around til all this BS is gone.



Carrie A said:


> For body I've used two small body washes and two body scrubs.
> 
> Thats all I can think of now. Plus I'm using my body scrub and lotion stashes too.



Carrie A 
I am with you on using up your body care stash. I have soooo much of Bath & Body Works in crazy. I get to the point of giving it as gifts for ppl bdays LOL. It seems that my hobbies just move around from hair, makeup, body care, and nails and keep making circles.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 15, 2012)

Megatek used up: (


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2012)

I used my October pass to buy the As I Am Coconut Wash. I also bought the sample size of the Hair One Olive Oil and the Hair One Argan Oil. I will use these in place of shampoo to see how my hair likes them.


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Welcome!!!



Thank you


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried my Tresemme Naturals this morning to CW and I liked it but I loooove Aussie so I'll finish up this gigantic bottle then repurchase my Aussie


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I used my October pass to buy the As I Am Coconut Wash. I also bought the sample size of the *Hair One Olive Oil* and the Hair One Argan Oil. I will use these in place of shampoo to see how my hair likes them.



I didnt even know they had samples of this. How much and how big are they?



lamaria211 said:


> I tried my* Tresemme Naturals* this morning to CW and I liked it but I loooove Aussie so I'll finish up this gigantic bottle then repurchase my Aussie



I love me some Aussie too, is the TN thick like Aussie or more watered down like VO5?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 16, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I didnt even know they had samples of this. How much and how big are they?
> 
> I love me some Aussie too, is the TN thick like Aussie or more watered down like VO5?



Not as thick as Aussie and not as thin as vo5 kinda in between. Its very nice but it aint aussie


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 17, 2012)

Finished off Suave naturals refreshing waterfall mist. Really liked...will repurchase after using up the other two suave naturals.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];17059811]I didnt even know they had samples of this. How much and how big are they?


 
I think they generally run $1.59 but they have sales so the Olive Oil was $.99 and the Argan was $1.59 but I had a 15% off coupon so it was even less. They come in small packets but not sure of the ounces. I am pretty sure there is just 1 use in it. 

I am glad they had the sample sizes. Otherwise I would probably have never tried it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2012)

Vitamin e oil used up along with my msm vitamins my SD VS is 3/4 gone I will definitely buy this again its truly a great DC.
I won't be taking anymore vitamins until I stop nursing


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 17, 2012)

I used up Hair One Jojoba, not sure if i'll repurchase.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 17, 2012)

Used up my
- Aubrey's HSR
- Oyin Whipped Pudding

I'm working on finishing off 
- Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade
- Shea Moisture Curling Souflee

I'm holding off on buying anything until Black Friday/Cyber Monday or atleast until I finish my Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner, Roux and the 2 items above


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 17, 2012)

Just finished off my Organix hydrating macadamia oil intensive moisture mask.  I've been working on Paul Mitchell, The Conditioner but that stuff just will not bottom out.  Now if I wanted it to last, it'd be gone by now...ugh!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Just finished off my Organix hydrating macadamia oil intensive moisture mask.  I've been working on Paul Mitchell, The Conditioner but that stuff just will not bottom out.  Now if I wanted it to last, it'd be gone by now...ugh!



You don't like the PM conditioner?


----------



## daviine (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm tired of making things work. I just wanna do a big haul of products I think my hair might love. I wanna know what love is.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2012)

daviine said:


> I'm tired of making things work. I just wanna do a big haul of products I think my hair might love. I wanna what love is.....



I'm the same way if it doesn't work after the 2nd try its trash or a gift!


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 17, 2012)

So my purchases:

Ren Pomegranate cleansing conditioner
Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Shea butter shampoo.  I needed it for my dandruff.  It's helped out a lot.  I will continue with this shampoo until my dandruff issues go away.  

I think that I may give up my Keracare cleansing cream.  I don't care for it much.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 17, 2012)

I couldn't take it no more and bought a really small thing of Miss Key 10en1. I Can't wait to DC tomorrow night! This is actually a staple I been used up way before I joined this challenge and was trying to hold out cause I had so much stuff on rotation.

Shoot, I was ready to replace all my staples they were calling my name too lol.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Not as thick as Aussie and not as thin as vo5 kinda in between. Its very nice but it aint aussie



Ohhh ok, Imma try this whenever I see it in the store. I dont have anymore CW conditioner so I will pick this up.



faithVA said:


> I think they generally run $1.59 but they have sales so the Olive Oil was $.99 and the Argan was $1.59 but I had a 15% off coupon so it was even less. They come in small packets but not sure of the ounces. I am pretty sure there is just 1 use in it.
> 
> *I am glad they had the sample sizes. Otherwise I would probably have never tried it*.



See this is me, I wanna try it but I dont wanna commit to the 16oz bottle.



KiWiStyle said:


> Just finished off my Organix hydrating macadamia oil intensive moisture mask.  I've been working on* Paul Mitchell, The Conditioner* but that stuff just will not bottom out.  Now if I wanted it to last, it'd be gone by now...ugh!



This is my BF, I love this stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

Tonight was wash night. Didn't use up anything but getting closer. Need to make up some more hair oil this weekend. That will use up the last of my castor oil. Used the stinky Burt Bee's DC to prepoo. Glad it's a small tube, so should only have two more uses of that. Cowashed with Deva Curl One. Then applied my oil and As I Am Leave-in. I only have one more use of the As I am Leave-In. So will use that up this weekend.


----------



## daviine (Oct 18, 2012)

Keishadt said:
			
		

> So my purchases:
> 
> 
> I think that I may give up my Keracare cleansing cream.  I don't care for it much.



Keishadt
Say it ain't so. What didn't you like about it. I've been trying to talk myself out of buying this this week.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't let it deter you.  I just have a strange situation on my head.  When my scalp is happy, my hair isn't, and vice versa.  Cleansers/shampoos are a challenge for me.  On top of all of that, my hair is pretty thick.  I couldn't get the cleanser to my scalp and when I did, i stripped my hair.  I'm debating on trying it one more time with a different technique, but if I do, it will be after I get this dandruff cleared up.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still in this challenge, but I've been buying stuff just as fast as I'm using up stuff. It's not too bad though, at least I'm buying my staples. Over the last two weeks I have brought:
Aphogee 2 step
Aphogee balancing moisturizer
Aphogee keratin 2 minute reconstructor
Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer
Aphogee deep moisture(haven't tried yet)
Adore indigo blue rinse(i have it on my bang now)

I need a setting lotion, but I was torn between aphogee, nutress, fantasia ic, and nairobi(16.99 does that sound right?erplexed)so I didn't buy one lol

Off topic: How bad is motions foam wrap? All the others were 4,5 etc dollars, but the motions was 99 cents. People hate it that much?


----------



## daviine (Oct 18, 2012)

Keishadt said:
			
		

> Don't let it deter you.  I just have a strange situation on my head.  When my scalp is happy, my hair isn't, and vice versa.  Cleansers/shampoos are a challenge for me.  On top of all of that, my hair is pretty thick.  I couldn't get the cleanser to my scalp and when I did, i stripped my hair.  I'm debating on trying it one more time with a different technique, but if I do, it will be after I get this dandruff cleared up.


Keishadt

It's almost the same for me except that my scalp is hard to please.  I'm interested in this hoping it will help my scalp but my hair sure can't afford to be stripped. I hope Ulta has it so I can return if I don't like it. 

Angelinhell I am so ready to spend money I don't have!!!!!


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 19, 2012)

I m halfway through AV totally twisted and nearly finished MHC molasses DC


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since my SD VS is almost gone I'm going to start mixing it with my Nubian Heritage Grow & Strengthen masque since I've heard it can be a little heavy on the protein side.


----------



## daviine (Oct 19, 2012)

I went to Ulta buy the Keracare Naturals Cleansing Cream but I changed my mind. I went to Sally's with a coupon and got the AIA Coconut Cowash for $1.39. 

But I just have a strong urge to buy more stuff. I want to find my HG products in the next few days. 

Going to look for sales now. Forget Black Friday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wen MC all used up its a bitter sweet moment


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 20, 2012)

Finished Essentious shampoo ,Atone reconstructor was disgusting ,i tossed it .


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

It's wash night. So prepooed with the Burt Bee's DC.  I am going to use this up no matter what. But it smells like urine  When I rinsed my hair I kept looking around for the smell. Then I realize it was my hair. I'm glad I'm using it as my first step.

Washed with my new As I Am Cleansing Conditioner. This works better than shampoo or conditioner for me. So I shouldn't have any problem using it up. Going to try the Hair One next week to compare it to. 

DCing now with AO Blue Chamomile. Diluting it with water to try to stretch it.

Think I will be able to use up the last of the As I Am leave-in. Not sure what I am going to use to twist my hair up.

Used the last of my castor oil making my scalp oil. I won't buy any more castor oil until after the new year. If I run out of scalp oil I will just use olive oil. 

Doing pretty well using things up this month.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 20, 2012)

Nothing used up right now, but I think that I'm about 4 more uses left of my AO Daily Cream Rinse.  

Sending another care package to my little sister in a couple of days.  The Keracare cleanser may make it's way into that box...


----------



## 30something (Oct 20, 2012)

Had to buy my staples 2X Aubrey organics GBP, 2X HSR and 1 liters of hair one hair. Was totally not a PJ buy it was out of necessity. Spent like 60 bucks on all that...sheesh. I could totally have been a product junkie but I didn't


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 21, 2012)

Used up L'oreal everSleek frizz serum and
L'oreal EverPure Moisture leave-in conditioner. I really like the serum but its too small of a bootle for how much I like to use. I'll like the leave-in more once my ends are curly....this makes them straight because its a bit watery.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here we go. Only thing used up this week was my Wen MC


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 21, 2012)

I sold 2 Organix Conditioners Yaasssss !


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 21, 2012)

Tonight is wash night. I don't think I'll be using anything up this week. :hwell


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 22, 2012)

OMJ!  I never thought I would finish my Paul Mitchell The Conditioner leave-In but I did tonight!!!  Next up are AO WC and GPB conditioners.  I should finish these next week!


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 22, 2012)

Just tossed the empty Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose conditioner bottle....I love AO conditioners.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 22, 2012)

I must say ,this challenge is being very helpful ,i m always looking forward to finish something so i can proudly post it on here LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 22, 2012)

One more use of SD Vanilla silk


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 24, 2012)

I will be using up 3 deep conditioner's this weekend


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you ladies find it easier to finish products using multiple stuff at the same time or focusing on finishing one ?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Do you ladies find it easier to finish products using multiple stuff at the same time or focusing on finishing one ?



Focus on one!
Garnier fructis leave in met my trash can today I think the isopropyl alcohol was drying my hair out


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Do you ladies find it easier to finish products using multiple stuff at the same time or focusing on finishing one ?


 
I primarily focus on using one product. I feel a greater since of accomplishment. It also really allows me to see if a product is working. If I am using different products from week to week I can't really tell if it works for my hair. My hair is very fickle. And just changing one product can throw everything off.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I primarily focus on using one product. I feel a greater since of accomplishment. It also really allows me to see if a product is working. If I am using different products from week to week I can't really tell if it works for my hair. My hair is very fickle. And just changing one product can throw everything off.


 
My hair is a bit like that aswell ,if i'm not consistent with a product it can be very much  hit and miss .For instance i used to think Kbb sweet ambrosia was not working for my hair ,whereas by using it regularly i found out that it does work in concotion with oils as glycerin doesn't really help with frizziness and moisture.Same thing happened with the Totally Twisted ,i was so confused ,one day it would work really well ,the next made my hair sticky and gluey ,come to find out i was using too much of it and had build up from other oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just stopping in to see what you ladies are up to. I am still hiding my hair and doing bi-monthly cornrows under a wig because I am lazy and really dont have time bc of school. I will be done with school on Nov 30 so maybe I will beable to start washing back weekly again.

I havent used up anything lately but I have been using a DC so that should be gone soon. Maybe this weekend, no later then November 10th.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 26, 2012)

Used up SD Vanilla Silk, AE Garlic treatment, and AO GPB


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

It was wash day but didn't use anything up. I prepooed with the Stinky Burt Bees DC. I wish I had used this up. But I have 1 more use.

I colored my hair last night Medium Brown with ION Demi Permanent. Washed with the As I Am Coconut Cleansing Cream. I like this product  I cowashed with the Deva Curl One. I will probably use this up in November. This morning I DCd with Avocado and honey. That was a fail. Then I used Komaza Aloe Leave-in, applied a little oil and then followed by Califia Moisturing Cream. 

I used up all the samples I got from my product buddy but then someone sent me another box load  I will only buy 1 more product this year - the Taliah Waajid Curling Cream. I just need a heavier moisturizer mid-week. The Jane Carter won't do. That will be my November purchase. Besides that I will just buy hair color when I need it.

I may not have my staples 100% by Jan 2013 but I feel I will be very close.


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 27, 2012)

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I must say ,this challenge is being very helpful ,i m always looking forward to finish something so i can proudly post it on here LOL



Same here


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 27, 2012)

Tossed Curl Junkie smoothing lotion. I really like this when it doesn't suds up but I can't get enough uses out of the $20 bottle so I probably will not be purchasing in the future.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 27, 2012)

I finally finished my SSI fortifying mask. The completion is bittersweet as that mask always did my hair right. Probably pick one up for BF.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 27, 2012)

I think many of my staples change from season to season. Some products that I hated this summer are working very well right now.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2012)

Not using anything up at the moment. Wigging it. My braid spray is getting low. I will repurchase that for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just opened my wen 613 and wow I heard soft music and birds chirping as a washed my hair! I'm in love


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I just opened my wen 613 and wow I heard soft music and birds chirping as a washed my hair! I'm in love


 
Ooo I'm jealous.  I want to try this so bad but I have to finish all of my conditioner stash first.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> Ooo I'm jealous.  I want to try this so bad but I have to finish all of my conditioner stash first.



You won't be disappointed


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 28, 2012)

AO Rosa MOsqueta is gone! 
Purchased SM Curl enhancing smoothie and the deep treatment mask


----------



## daviine (Oct 28, 2012)

How is Wen 613 different from other Wen products?


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 28, 2012)

I have only finished one product for the month of October  :
Giovanni 2chic Ultra-Sleek Shampoo (GONE Oct 25)


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Nexxus Emergencee is gone!!!!!! Finally something......


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I just opened my wen 613 and wow I heard soft music and birds chirping as a washed my hair! I'm in love


 
lamaria211 HUH! so you believe me now huh?


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 28, 2012)

Lottabody foam wrap aka breakage in a bottle 
I used the last of it rollersetting my mom's friend's hair.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 29, 2012)

Oyin Sugar and Berries will be used up during my next co-wash.
I used a pass and bought Aussie Moist Conditioner. It was on sale at CVS. I also bought a braid spray that I am iffy about because it ha some -cones. Do you all use braid sprays with cones in them for braid extensions/hair?

I contemplated buying jojoba oil because my scalp has been dry due to the winter but i'll wait


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just opened my tresemme split remedy leave in and so far do good its this one


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 29, 2012)

soulglo said:


> Oyin Sugar and Berries will be used up during my next co-wash.
> I used a pass and bought Aussie Moist Conditioner. It was on sale at CVS. I also bought a braid spray that I am iffy about because it ha some -cones. Do you all use braid sprays with cones in them for braid extensions/hair?
> 
> I contemplated buying jojoba oil because my scalp has been dry due to the winter but i'll wait



I use braid spray on my natural hair braidsv or synthetic.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2012)

I finally updated and drug my list over from Session 2. The Organix Macadamia Oil Mask, Miss Key 10en1, VS So Sexy conditioner &shampoo, Protein Moisture Mix are all gone so far this session. I did buy and add EQP Mango Butter to the list since I was out of staple moisturizers.  *** = used up

Categories:
- Shampoos:
Alopecil Apretol-15 Canela Y Romero
***VS So Sexy
*DS used up* Joico Silk Results
***Mane N Tail
Joico Moisture Recovery

- Conditioners:
***Suave almond+shea butter 24oz
BB Moonlight Path
***VS So Sexy
*Used on DS*Joico Silk results 12oz
Pelomas Suela&Romero 64oz
*1 gone* 2 Capilo Milk&Honey gallon
***HE HH
***Mane N Tail
Joico Moisture Recovery 1 liter

- Deep Conditioners:
***Organics Hair Mayo
ORS Replenishing
***SE Mega Silk Olive moisture treatment
***Paul Mitchell Conditioning Balm
*TRASHED both went bad was like a liquid*2 Joico K-pak Deep Penetrating Reconstrutor liter
La plancha 32oz
***A bunch of moisture conditioners and oils I mixed together a while ago.
***Protein moisture mix
***Organix Macadamia Oil Mask
***Miss Key 10en1

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers:
Hawaiian Silky 14-1
***NTM STL-in

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters:Moska oil
Dabur Vatika
EQP Mango Butter

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products: Henna

- Styling products:
Ion Flat Iron Protection
Salerm Brushing spray
Aphoghee Mousse

- Other:
***1 Adore Clear rinse
1 Adore Darkest Brown rinse
Ultra Hair vitamins

4. What are your goal(s) for the session? I want to use up at least 4 conditioners, 1 shampoo, and 1 oil, the vitamins, and Adore rinse.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2012)

Can any of you Wen ladies answer Daviines post 450. I would like to know as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 29, 2012)

This weekend, I finished:
AO GBP 
AO WC
Gave away:
Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Shampoo


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.
> 
> 2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash.
> 
> ...



I'm putting a really big dent in my stash!!!  YAY ME   !!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 29, 2012)

I sold two bottles of TJ Nourish Spa Conditioner.  I used up my grapeseed oil.  I'll be done with this Eco-styler gel in two more days.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 29, 2012)

I finally realized that I have Staples!!!
Not for conditioners yet but everything else
Leave ins: Silk Elements megasilk leave in cream and Aveeno Nourishing leave in treatment
Moisturizer: Elasta QP mango butter 
Poo: Wen 613 and Cream on Nature
From now on I'm not straying from these products I'm going to use up the strays I have laying around and stock up on my staples when I feel the itch to shop, maybe one day soon I'll find that perfect DC


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 29, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Used Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol also when I DCed yesterday!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I finally realized that I have Staples!!!
> Not for conditioners yet but everything else
> Leave ins: Silk Elements megasilk leave in cream and Aveeno Nourishing leave in treatment
> Moisturizer: Elasta QP mango butter
> ...


@lamaria211 did these work on your natural hair or do you find these are staples since you texlaxed? Do you notice a big difference in how your hair reponds to products? Are there any you loved before that you hate now and vice versa?



daviine said:


> How is Wen 613 different from other Wen products?


 
I wanna know too! @JJamiah and any other 613 lovers?


I finally used up something LOL--CON professional liter size and restocked EVCO bc I ran out of that. Ironically, I had to go on a work trip for a week and learned by accident my hair must not like EVCO as much as I thought....I only took jojoba oil on my trip as a sealant and my hair has been buttery soft! Unfortunately jojoba oil is not cheap lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm on a roll!  October was my best month for using up my stash.  This morning I used up my Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum!  I will be co-washing a lot over the next two months so I will be emptying conditioners left and right?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I sold two bottles of TJ Nourish Spa Conditioner.  I used up my grapeseed oil.  I'll be done with this Eco-styler gel in two more days.



@xu93dtexas you didn't like the TJ Nourish Spa??  I  this stuff!!  On my next visit I will be stocking up on it because it's soo cheap and makes my cw'd hair feel awesome!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 30, 2012)

Leslie_C these products work on my natural and texlaxed hair they have always been my favs I'm just a PJ and was always looking for something better! But I recently tried something that was like putting Elmers glue in my hair and I'm DONE! I'm only buying my staples from now on. Only products I'll rotate and experiment with are Dcs


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

Decided to wash today. Finally finished up that stinky burt bees DC. 

Keeping it simple tonight, Washed with As I Am Cowash Cleanser, DCd with AO Blue Chamomile, sealed with grapeseed/sunflower oil and used Komaza Care Leave-in. 

Let's see what I can use up next.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 30, 2012)

Chi shine infusion gone.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @lamaria211 did these work on your natural hair or do you find these are staples since you texlaxed? Do you notice a big difference in how your hair reponds to products? Are there any you loved before that you hate now and vice versa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



613 is different from the other Wen products. Yet, all Wen flavors offer differences as well. 613 is the premium of this already premium line. It is a cleansing treatment that can be used daily. Different Herbal Essence have different qualities in which some will favor one more than the other. I favor 613 because of it's moisturizing and melting capabilities and how well my hair behaves after using. If I had my choice to choose any of Chaz items 613 would be it.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2012)

In sporadically, I have no Internet, phone or electricity. Using the sirs IPad which is the only thing with service... No cells r working..... No damage done so I can't complain. I hope all of u are well.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been in a funk with my hair lately due to being crazy busy at school. I could have used up more, but doing my hair was always an after thought.

Anyway, I used up

Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment
Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Mask

I also got rid of a sample of Garnier Fall Fight conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 31, 2012)

not liking Kinky Curly knot today at all.  i may give it another try as a moisturizer but i think it might end up being a gift


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 31, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> not liking Kinky Curly knot today at all.  i may give it another try as a moisturizer but i think it might end up being a gift



Why don't you like it? I never tried it before but was thinking about it.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2012)

KiWiStyle, I went a little overboard with cowash conditioners after my BC.   Since my hair is so short, it takes a while to get through products. Also, my TWA seems to like everything, therefore I don't see any difference with TJ Nourish Spa and other conditioners I can get from my local bss and/or Target or Walmart. (The closest TJ is about 30 miles from my home, not worth the trip at this time.)


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 31, 2012)

I m not finishing anything at the moment ,havent washed my hair in a week  
Eta i m using African Pride shea butter moisturizer ,its not bad


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> not liking Kinky Curly knot today at all.  i may give it another try as a moisturizer but i think it might end up being a gift



I don't like it either. Will use it up... No repurchase


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I went a little overboard with cowash conditioners after my BC.   Since my hair is so short, it takes a while to get through products. Also, my TWA seems to like everything, therefore I don't see any difference with TJ Nourish Spa and other conditioners I can get from my local bss and/or Target or Walmart. (The closest TJ is about 30 miles from my home, not worth the trip at this time.)



I feel you there. I have several TJ's on my daily route, actually I have everything on my daily route, LOL!  I just relaxed and will be CW'ing like crazy until my NG tells me to back off.


----------



## Keishadt (Oct 31, 2012)

Used up AO Daily Cream Rinse.  Used it as a cowash tonight.  I'll do a full update on my stash later.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Why don't you like it? I never tried it before but was thinking about it.



It's not moisturizing at all it does give a little slip but no moisture


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wanna know too! @JJamiah and any other 613 lovers?

This post is long overdue. I've been selfish girl,  enjoying this amazing cleansing treatment all to myself.  You may remember this post where I denounced many of my long-term loves for something new.  

Before 613 came into my life, I was perfectly content with using my WEN Honey Fig Cleansing conditioner for the wash, and deep condition with one of my staple conditioners.  Then the day finally came when my Honey Fig ran low.  I had a choice to make at that point, "would I be willing to invest nearly $80.00 in a cleansing conditioner instead of replacing my Honey Fig?"  For days I mulled over my options until finally I just said "screw it, let's do it!"  

Let's backtrack a little bit so I can help you understand why I made this decision.  First, I was very pleased with the Honey Fig Cleansing Conditioner but, from what I read about 613, I knew this would take everything to the next level.  Just check out this product description so you can see what I'm talking about:


What is it: Using an innovative and modern approach to hair care that he began in 1993, Chaz Dean has infused his Six Thirteen Daily Cleansing Treatment with a blend of 11 amino acids to help restore strength and elasticity to hair. The unique combination of more than 25 natural oils and extracts helps to nourish your hair and scalp, making Six Thirteen perfect for those with sensitive skin. Full of luxurious ingredients, Six Thirteen is the indulgence your hair has been waiting for.
 Who is it for: Six Thirteen is designed for all hair types and can be used on people of all ages. Why is it different: Six Thirteen is ideal for cleansing and hydrating the scalp and hair. 
How do I use it: Rinse your hair thoroughly and completely with cool water. Apply enough Daily Cleansing Treatment to thoroughly coat your hair from scalp to ends. Make sure you are using enough to saturate the hair and scalp. For short hair, use a minimum of six to eight pumps. For medium-length hair, use a minimum of eight to 10 pumps. For long hair, use a minimum of 10 to 12 pumps. For really long hair, use a minimum of 12 to 14 pumps. Add a splash of water--this is very important to help evenly distribute the Daily Cleansing Treatment through your hair. Comb through with a wide-tooth comb and clip up hair for the remainder of the shower. To ensure maximum cleansing and conditioning, Chaz recommends that you cleanse, rinse, and repeat, using half the pumps for the first cleanse and the remaining pumps for the second cleanse. The longer you leave it on, the better. Rinse thoroughly with cool water and apply a dime-sized amount to soaking-wet hair from mid-shaft to ends as a leave-in conditioner. 
Average Customer Rating:


4.6
 out of 
5
(866 Reviews)

There are nearly 1000 reviews of this product online and the average rating is almost a perfect 5.  To me, that says a lot about what we're dealing with here.   But enough about what other people think. Let me share a little about 613 from using it over the past several weeks.  Both the good and bad.

First off, let me start off by saying that this product, to me, doesn't look or perform like any of the other cleansing conditioners I've tried.  In fact, if the words "Daily Cleansing Treatment" weren't on the bottle, I would have never put it in the same category as Hair One or Honey Fig.  Chaz Dean 613, to me, has deep conditioner written all over it.  In fact, it looks and performs so much like a deep conditioner that I have decided that this replaces some of my main DC products.

Why do I say that 613 is like a deep conditioner?  Well first off, it's thick.  It's really thick. So thick, in fact, that I dilute it to get optimal results. When 613 first arrived, I didn't use the handy, dandy, pump that came in the shipment. I just tried to squeeze the conditioner out of the bottle opening. It was honestly a struggle to get the product out and when it did, the conditioner maintained it shape in my plastic bowl.  That's when I decided that I needed to use a really watery conditioner to dilute it.  My first thought was Suave's coconut conditioner. By the way, when I actually started using the pump, the product came out much more smoothly and evenly



Diluting the 613 with the Suave (or water based) conditioner works really well for two reasons.
#1:  It brings the cost per ounce of 613 down quite a bit.
#2: The water based conditioner further elevates the moisturization properties. 

If you read my #2 reason closely, you might be asking yourself, "why would this product need greater moisture, isn't 613 the holy grail  moisturizing product?  To answer your question honestly, I would say "not really."   My favorite things in the world are moisturizing conditioners. I love them more than anything.  But I'll be honest with you all and say that (on it's own), this cleansing treatment isn't what I consider a high moisturizing product. Chaz 613 is more of a high nourishing product.  So now you may be saying "Nadege, what's the difference, in your mind, between moisturizing and nourishing?"

I'll try my best to give share with you the differences from my perspective:

Strengthen|| verb: to make or become stronger
These are the conditioners that come into play when we are experiencing excessive breakage. Protein is the name of the game when it comes to strengthening conditioners.  Normally, after use, we require a moisturizing conditioner to bring back balance and elasticity.

Moisturizing|| adj: to impart moisture or make less dry
These conditioners offer lots of slip and leave the hair feeling soft and less dry to the touch immediately after use.  Moisturizing conditioners are generally more watery in texture than strengthening conditioners.  

Nourishing|| adj: containing substances necessary for growth, health and good condition. To me, this type of conditioner offers the best of both worlds.  After use, the hair feels strong, moisturized, and balanced.

So that's what I mean when I say that Chaz Dean is nourishing.  It leaves my hair totally fulfilled and lacking nothing.  For this reason, I was able to move away from both my ultra moisturizing conditioner (Kerastase Nutri-Thermique) and my strengthening conditioner (Aveda Damage Repair).  613 does it all. The only thing I wish 613 had is more slip when I rinse out.   For the past few weeks, I've been using this product mainly as a deep conditioner. Meaning I sit under the dryer for at least 20 minutes to intensify it's impact.  And, as a deep conditioner, it performs nicely.    Since I ran out of the Honey Fig, I've been substituting with other moisturizing shampoos.  So even though I have been "shampooing" my hair again for the first time in years, my hair still pretty amazing after deep conditioning with a cleansing product.

Let's talk for a moment about the cost of 613.  At first I classified it as the most expensive hair product I've ever owned, but when I looked a little more closely, I realized that I was mistaken.

Kerastase Nutri-Therminque|| According to the Kerastase website, a 6.8 ounce jar of Nutri-Thermique is $61.00 or $8.07 per ounce.

Aveda Damage Remedy||  I bought a 1 liter bottle for $72.00 (pre-tax) which totals around $2.13 per ounce.

Chaz Dean 613|| A 32oz bottle on the QVC website goes for $61.00 plus $7.22 S&H.  Without the shipping costs, 613 costs around $1.90 per ounce.  The total price rises to $2.13 per ounce once I factor in the shipping.

After breaking down the cost factor, I got over the initial sticker shock and became comfortable with my decision. Plus I also realized that even with the insane amount of conditioner I use each week, a 32 ounce bottle of product usually lasts me a very long time.  Plus, ever since I've been using my pink Sprush to apply my conditioner, I noticed that I've been using less product week after week.

Finally, I'll leave you with the greatest determining factor of why I finally took the plunge.  The ingredients, where the proteins are light and the oils are plentiful. Take a look and let me know what you think.


If I were to compare this product to Hair One and Honey Fig, I would say that there's no comparison. In fact, I will be re-ordering some more Honey Fig to complete the package.  I don't even think there's a need for me to do a battle post between Honey Fig and 613 because they are different (in my opinion).  I wouldn't deep condition with the Honey Fig and I wouldn't co-wash with only the 613.  Hopefully this was helpful.  If any of you out there were thinking about this product, I would say go for it. I can't imagine anyone not liking it.  If you do purchase, try it in various ways to see how your hair enjoys it most.

613 will be a staple of mine for a long time to come.   



this is an entry from relaxed hair health blog. she explains it better than i can


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2012)

^^That almost makes me want to run out and go get it  Maybe I will try it for my birthday or when I reach one of my budget goals. I should have really gone through most of my stash by then.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wen 613 mist used up
Going to try and recreate it using the cleansing condish and some water. i compared the ingredients and they are basically the same


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Wen 613 mist used up
> Going to try and recreate it using the cleansing condish and some water. i compared the ingredients and they are basically the same



That was well said about 613. Chaz said this is when u don't have time to deep condition and are on the run. 613 gives u clean hair which is also deep conditioned. That was my problem explaining They aren't really comparable because these are two entirely different products...


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> That was well said about 613. Chaz said this is when u don't have time to deep condition and are on the run. 613 gives u clean hair which is also deep conditioned. That was my problem.. They aren't really comparable explaining because these are. Two entirely different products...



I used it like she suggested and mixed it with tresemme naturals to co wash it was heaven


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so happy to see I only have 2 DC to get rid of and only 2 staple DC that's not listed my Nexxus Humectress and Vitale Corrective Conditioner which I DC w/ after relaxing. Can't wait to replace those 56-60 oz tubs of my dominican DC staples.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I have some good news and some bad news? Which do you want first. 

The good news? 
I finished 
Claudies growth oil 
 SSI Fortifier
MD red clover
MD yogurt smoothie
Kyras ultimate mango moisturizer
Mango and lime Gel
Mango and lime transitioning gel
MT, (Got one left, and just bought stuff to make my own)

will complete 
Komaza Moku oil
Claudies Island Rinse

The bad news, is a natural supply company is having a 25% off sale. Some of you may know that I have a long list of oils I want to try, but I wanted a sale. 

The next piece of good news, I finally got to purchase almost every oil on my wish list, and re upped some old favorites. 

*Oils*
1. Walnut
2. Peach Kernal
3. Pure Argan 
4. Pistachio
5. Pecan
6. Wheat Germ
7. Pumpkin Seed
8. Hazelnut
9. Tamanu



Here it the link to the thread with the discount code and info, if anyone else needs oils, butters, or makes their own products
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17182757#post17182757

*The real bad news*, Black Friday is coming, and the PJ in me is rising up. I may have purchased three packages this year, but in all good conscious I can no longer be held responsible. I will do my best to keep it down, but I can't let all those good sales go to waste. 

Here is my measly attempt to be good. I am going to only purchase from sales that are 40% or higher. Priority will go to companies that have free or cheap shipping. This code may be my only saving grace.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Wen 613 mist used up
> Going to try and recreate it using the cleansing condish and some water. i compared the ingredients and they are basically the same



Let us know what you use and got that goes.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 2, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Let us know what you use and got that goes.....



I made it yesterday using 3 pumps of the cleanser and 4oz of bottled water I like it even more than the original mist cause its a little thicker


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2012)

Washing early this week. I tried the Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair. That worked pretty well. It definitely conditioned and didn't strip. I was also able to detangle my hair in the shower. Next wash I will wash with the As I Am Coconut Cowash and compare. When I used it previously I didn't let it sit and I didn't try to detangle. Still have the Hair One Argan Oil for Curly Hair. 

Keeping it simple tonight. DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. Going to put on a little sunflower oil and use up the rest of the As I Am Leave-in. Going to try to make some coils with the As I Am Curly Jelly and then seal with a little oil. 

Using up two things tonight. 

Oh and for November, I bought TW Curling Cream.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Purchased a few staples today


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I made it yesterday using 3 pumps of the cleanser and 4oz of bottled water I like it even more than the original mist cause its a little thicker



I made some too. Unfortunately, I didn't have a mist to compare it too, but I am glad to know. Yay..


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Washing early this week. I tried the Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair. That worked pretty well. It definitely conditioned and didn't strip. I was also able to detangle my hair in the shower. Next wash I will wash with the As I Am Coconut Cowash and compare. When I used it previously I didn't let it sit and I didn't try to detangle. Still have the Hair One Argan Oil for Curly Hair.
> 
> Keeping it simple tonight. DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. Going to put on a little sunflower oil and use up the rest of the As I Am Leave-in. Going to try to make some coils with the As I Am Curly Jelly and then seal with a little oil.
> 
> ...



I like Hairone Olive Oil the best of the non-wen products. The after is amazing..coconut cowash isn't bad at either.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 3, 2012)

One n Only Hydrating mask used up!
One use left of NH Grow n Strengthen masque


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 4, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I made it yesterday using 3 pumps of the cleanser and 4oz of bottled water I like it even more than the original mist cause its a little thicker



So no repurchasing WEN Mist since you making your own now?


----------



## soulglo (Nov 4, 2012)

used up my Oyin Sugar and Berries Pomade and my Shea Moisture Curling Souffle

I'm down to 11 Products. My goal is solidify my staples and narrow down my products to 8

Shampoo
- Suave Clarifying
- Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
- Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Retention

Conditioner
- Megatek
- Roux Porosity Control
- Aubrey GPB
- Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed
- Aussie Moist

Styler/Sealer
- Qhemet Amala and Olive Heavy Cream

Oils
- Tea Tree
- Bee Mine Growth Serum

Not in the count (because some double for cooking, coconut i have been trying to use up as a cuticle oil and i use apple cider vin. for multiple purposes )

- Coconut Oil
- Apple Cider Vinegar
- Olive Oil
- Sesame Oil

 Warning for Black Friday my passes are going to go out the window lol  but my budget is $50-$60 max

i'm planning on going Qhemet Crazy (Butter, Gel, Coco Ghee, extra aohc [maybe it all depends on the sale]) I also want to try Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (but I may keep it on my wishlist) and I want to get a clay bar for washing/clarifying, I need to re-up on Apple Cider Vinegar, and I need to get some jojoba oil


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 4, 2012)

Finished Oyin Hair dew


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 4, 2012)

Finished 1 Kbb hair ambrosia


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2012)

soulglo said:
			
		

> used up my Oyin Sugar and Berries Pomade and my Shea Moisture Curling Souffle
> 
> I'm down to 11 Products. My goal is solidify my staples and narrow down my products to 8
> 
> ...



I feel you on going Qhemet Biologics crazy.  When the sale arrives, I'm going to stock up on all my favorites; AOHC, BRBC, CTDG and OHHB.  I'm a QB fan for life.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll be done with Kenra MC and Argan Oil tomorrow!! 

In an extreme effort to preserve my staples and use up my stash, I'm going to be using a lot of the products I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## kurlllz (Nov 5, 2012)

Products with a * have between used up...yippee!

*Shampoos*: 
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
_Dessert Essence Italian red grape*_
_Carol's Daughter Hair milk*_
L'oreal EverCreme cleansing Conditioner

*Conditioners:* 
*_Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose*_
AO White camellia
AOGPB 
AO Island Naturals
GVP conditioning balm
_*Suave naturals Refreshing waterfall mist*_
_SN Mango Mandarin*_
_SN Sun-ripened strawberry*_
_*L'oreal EverPure Moisture leave-in conditioner*_
_L'oreal Everpure smooth conditioner*_
Wen Sweet almond mint
_*Curl Junkie smoothing lotion*_
_Trader Joe's trees tree tingle*_
_*Giovanni smooth as silk*_
_Giovanni 50:50 Balance*_
Hayashi system 911 conditioner
As I Am Hydration Elation
Beautiful Curls activating cream

*Treatments*: Wen sweet almond mint repair
AO Blue green algae Conditioning mask
Ion repair solutions
Hayashi system 911 Emergency Pak

*Stylers:* 
Aubrey organics Mandarin magic jelly
_Curl junkie Curls in a bottle*_
_Curly hair solutions Curl keeper*_
_Curly hair solutions tweek*_
Herbal essence totally twisted Curl boosting mousse
Frizz ease Curl reviver mousse
_*Paul Mitchell super sculpt small bottle*_
Paul Mitchell super sculpt big bottle
_*L'oreal EverSleek frizz serum*_

L’oreal EverSleek Super Sleek Intense Serum
Beautiful Curls leave-in
Aubrey organics Sea buckthorn Leave-in Conditioner & curl activator
_*Desert Essence coconut shine & refine hair lotionGave Away*_
_*Desert Essence coconut soft curls hair cream Gave Away*_
Black N sassy creamy set


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 5, 2012)

Been using my Wen faithfully for just about everything co washing, DC, leave in and moisturizing. I'm really liking the Aussie leave in so I'm going to use it till its gone but I won't repurchase cause its not better than my staples. This Wednesday I will finish up my Nubian Heritage masque (Indian Hemp & Tamanu) and start on the unopened one (Evoo & Moringa).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I'll be done with Kenra MC and Argan Oil tomorrow!!
> 
> In an extreme effort to preserve my staples and use up my stash, I'm going to be using a lot of the products I won't be repurchasing.



As I said yesterday, both the Kenra MC and Argan Oil are gone bye-bye.  I used them up during my DC today!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nubian Heritage Grow n Strengthen masque use up!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 6, 2012)

it seems like i'm adding to my stash =/ but that's ok i have half a bottle or less of everything except for my aubrey gpb conditioner
i hate buying stuff and having to go back... and i needed some jojoba oil badly

in the process i bought
- jojoba oil
- apple cider vinegar
- aloe vera juice

i decided that i am NOT going to re-up on aubrey conditioners
my hair seems to be liking aussie moist 

i am going to pick up curl junkie curl rehab from the beauty supply as most of my conditioners are protein based

i'm also contemplating whether i should buy qhemet products for black friday or... more natural based products ex: their gel vs. aloe vera gel, their butter vs. pure mango or shealoe or avocado butter

sidenote my shea mositure shampoo should be used up soon


----------



## Keishadt (Nov 6, 2012)

Calling my Frederick Fekkai Shea Butter Conditioner gone.  Also, I thought that the Keracare twist and define cream would be done, but alas, one more use.  So next week will be the week that that product is done.  

I have compiled a regimen list that I want to have and I think I have found adequate staples that give me great hair and a healthy scalp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just popping in looking at what you guys are using up since I am hiding my hair and all I seem to use up is oil and moisturizers since I only wash every 2 weeks now.



soulglo said:


> i'm also contemplating whether i should buy qhemet products for black friday or... more natural based products ex: their gel vs. aloe vera gel, their butter vs. pure mango or shealoe or avocado butter



This is me. This upcoming year I want to do whipped butters alot to lock in this moisture. I did a whipped shea/cocoa butter over the weekend that I adore but I want to get into Mango also.


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 8, 2012)

I think i ve bought waaay too many AV butters


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 8, 2012)

Used one as I am coconut co-wash. Yay, and a Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue Sample. meh! I still like the curly pudding better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 8, 2012)

I made a few necessary purchases today.  I replaced my Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum and I bought 2 bottles of TJ Nourish Hair, this is my only CW conditioner and I cannot run out because I'm CW'ing 2-3 days a week.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 9, 2012)

Gave my aunt Ion Heat protectant and Moska oil. That Ion heat protectant would have probably never got used lol and the Moska oil I liked but she wasn't getting one of my favorite oils lol. I'm working on finishing up LaPlancha DC, I think it will have 2-3 uses after today. If I can remember to take those vitamins they should be gone next week there's only a little left So we'll see.  





~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I finally updated and drug my list over from Session 2. The Organix Macadamia Oil Mask, Miss Key 10en1, VS So Sexy conditioner &shampoo, Protein Moisture Mix are all gone so far this session. I did buy and add EQP Mango Butter to the list since I was out of staple moisturizers.  *** = used up
> 
> Categories:
> - Shampoos:
> ...


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I don't really have a stash left, mainly staples, but I will remain in this challenge to keep me on the straight and narrow. I have narrowed down my staples list based on consistent results and convenience. 

My use-up list:
- DBSCBCSC: I have one more use so it will be done this weekend. Love it, but it is not convenient for me to get here in Van.

- AOWC: two more uses. Another one I love, but love Curl Rehab more and have a 32 oz of that to use. If I am in-between bottles of rehab, I'll revisit.

- Devacurl No Poo: two more uses left. I like it, but loooove the Ouidad Curl Co-Wash so it bumped No Poo off the list.

Aveda Damage Remedy: one more use sometime next month. Love it, but will use Repair Me going forward, which I also love and is cheaper per oz.

I will post my staples list later.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I think i ve bought waaay too many *AV* butters



What does this stand for? Im not as smart as I use to be with these abbreviations.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 9, 2012)

Staples List:

Co-wash Conditioners:
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - (12)
Tresemme Naturals - (2)

Cleansers:
Ouidad Curl Co-Wash - (2)

Deep Treatments:
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - (1)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - (1)

Leave-in/sealant/gel:
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner - (1)
Ecostyler Gel - (2)
Wholesale Supplies Butter Blend - (1)

For black Friday, I will buy a liter of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, and the smallest size of the AG Smooth Set It Straight Argan Lotion and AG Smoothing Oil from Ulta for when I flat iron next month. If Aveyou has a >=40% flash sale, I will get 4 CJ CR and one RM. But, that is all for hair for me. I am all about skincare and bags this year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

Washed my hair tonight. Prepooed with Deva Curl One, washed with As I Am Cleansing Conditioner, Conditioned with Deva Curl One. I like the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner but I like the Hair One Olive Oil better. Will try the Hair One Argan Oil this Sunday or next to compare. I will finish using up the As I Am but when I finish I will replace it with the Hair One.

Not using up anything tonight. Will use the Komaza Aloe My Hair Leave-in, some sunflower oil and Twist with the TW Curling Cream.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally used up one of my oil mixes of sunflower, wheat germ, evoco and olive oil!
used my sample pack of Aphogee 2 step (really like) now I'm DC for the first time with the Aussie 3 minute and I really like this as well


----------



## Keishadt (Nov 10, 2012)

I decided to update my stash list.

- Shampoos

Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Ultra Shea Shampoo (Staple)
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine
As I Am Clarifying Shampoo
Keracare Cleansing Cream

- Conditioners

Renpure My Pretty Hair Is Parched Conditioner

- Cowash

Ren Sweet Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner

- Deep Conditioners

Giovanni Smooth as Silk
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque
Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Deep Treatment Masque

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

Giovanni Direct *Dethroned Staple*
QB Cocoa Detangling Ghee *New Staple, Coming Soon!*
SM Curl and Style Milk
SM Dandruff and Dry Scalp Elixir


Keracare Hair Milk (Chopping Block)
SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie
SM Hold and Shine Moisture Mist *Staple Combination*
QB AOHC *Staple, Coming Soon!*


- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters N/A
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products N/A

- Styling products

Garnier Fructis Curl Sculpting Cream (Chopping Block)
Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk Pudding
EcoStyler Gel Olive Oil (Chopping Block)

-    Straightening

Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Hair Rules Blow out
ALterna Caviar Smoothing Lotion
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
One N Only Argan oil (Chopping Block)

I sampled some QB products and I was very happy with two of them, so I took the plunge and ordered full sizes. I'm out of my beloved Aubrey, so I will be repurchasing, but probably after I use up one more conditioner.

The ones labled Chopping Block are products that I don't really use, arent very effective, or aren't needed in my regimen anymore. I'll be making up my mind soon about these.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 10, 2012)

Used up tresemme naturals condish


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought 3 oz containers from CVS and gave some samples of Deva Curl Angle and B'Leave-in to some friends. So now I only have a 1/2 bottle of both. Even if I figure out how to use them I won't repurchase. The As I Am Curling Jelly and the Taliah Waajid Curling Cream work just fine.

Throwing out the sta sof fro. I have tried to use it several times and it doesn't work. It's weird that I used it every day for 4 years before I started growing my hair out. Now it won't do anything


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 10, 2012)

I used up Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Masque.....yay! Using things up nah! Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm done with my Shea Moisture conditioner!  Products are dropping like flies!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 10, 2012)

DB Smoothing Cream gone!


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been going through withdrawal. lol Went grocery shopping and happened to see that Giovanni has expanded its 2chic line. I tried the original ultra sleek line and thought it was ok hopefully this moisturizing one will better. So yeah I bought some new stuff, will update m list.


----------



## classoohfive (Nov 11, 2012)

I finally got around to pulling out most of the items on the hair stuff shelf. I got behind in keeping my stash up to date so I wasn't sure which items on the list I had used up or stocked away. I crossed the following off the list:



Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)

African Royale / Braid Spray (restocked, staple)

Aussie Split-End Protector

Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (restocked, staple)

Doo Gro / Mega Thick Growth Oil



Three are staples and one (the Herbal Essences) was restocked yesterday once I found a coupon. I threw the Doo Gro oil out. I had pretty good results back when I used it so I considered adding it to the mix again, but it smelled off so I didn't want to risk it. I'm a little tempted to repurchase just to try it out again.  I have a handful of items that are pretty low; however, I don't stray much from my reggie so things are moving slow. On the plus side, the only new thing I've tried was the Aussie since they were out of the HE when I went to restock; but I've been very good about not adding non-staples to my stash.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 12, 2012)

I have used up Mozeke Avoc Cleansing Shampoo and SSI Okra Hair Repair.  May repurchase  SSI at Black Firday Sale.


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 12, 2012)

I gave away ultrasheen duotex.....but I brougt a joico k pak liter duo(aphogee wasn't working well or fast enough for me)and paul mitchell the conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gave away Vatika oil, miss Jessie samples, Tresemme split remedy leave in, Garnier Fructis leave in, Shea moisture poo, KeraCare hair dress creme, Kinky curly knot today, to my brother and his gf


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 12, 2012)

So how are y'all going to handle Black Friday???

I might break down and order Wen if it's on sale but that's it.  At least that's my plan now.  I'm starting to feel a little antsy though.  So far I haven't purchased any new hair stuff since I started this challenge.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ I just remember last Black Friday. I ordered so much stuff, I became overwhelmed . I am not really tempted to try anything new, especially as I have become very sensitive to strong smells. I don't want to take the chance.

I have enjoyed being mostly consistent these past few months and not having any bad surprises. Two weeks to go!


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> ^^^ I just remember last Black Friday. I ordered so much stuff, I became overwhelmed . I am not really tempted to try anything new, especially as I have become very sensitive to strong smells. I don't want to take the chance.
> 
> I have enjoyed being mostly consistent these past few months and not having any bad surprises. Two weeks to go!



For some reason I've become sensitive too, it's weird. That's why I won't buy keracare foam wrap, the smell is too much. I do need some setting lotion though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 12, 2012)

Carrie A said:
			
		

> So how are y'all going to handle Black Friday???
> 
> I might break down and order Wen if it's on sale but that's it.  At least that's my plan now.  I'm starting to feel a little antsy though.  So far I haven't purchased any new hair stuff since I started this challenge.



I'm stocking up on my staples:  Qhemet Biologics, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Line, Darcy's Botanicals, Bamboo Leaf Tea and Henna & Ayurveda Powders. I want to try WEN FIG as well, I'm not quite sure if I'll order it though


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 12, 2012)

maybe once more use of Aussie 3 minute miracle i really heart that stuff but 8oz is maybe 3 good uses for me. i already have stales cleansers and shampoos and staple leaves in (finally) but now im trying to narrow down to 5-6 staple deep conditioners im pretty sure ORS replen pak will make the list but thats all ive got so far i really love SD Vanilla Silk but i truly hate having to order staple products online....idk


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

lamaria211:

1 out of 5/6 is not bad.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 12, 2012)

my list for Black friday has trickled down. Miss Jessies is definitely getting an order from me, but my Sally's order went from $200 to $80... I am proud of myself. 

I won't be ordering much as far as hair cleansers as I have enough  
I know I will be buying some hair color as needed... 
clips, hooks, and small things here and there. I am pretty content and want to use up a lot of what I have.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2012)

I have never purchased anything on black friday. I think I will continue that tradition


----------



## daviine (Nov 12, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> I have been going through withdrawal. lol Went grocery shopping and happened to see that *Giovanni has expanded its 2chic line*. I tried the original ultra sleek line and thought it was ok *hopefully this moisturizing one will better*. So yeah I bought some new stuff, will update m list.



Oh really now?   Going to look it up...

I finished Aussie Moist sometime last month but I don't think I posted about it.  I may repurchase it to use with honey and oils if I can't find a good DC.  I like that and my 2chic conditioner with honey and oil.  

I finished Giovanni SAS today and I won't be repurchasing that.  

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to start DCing with the Giovanni TTT or give it away.  Not sure what my next target should be.

Trying to decide which cousin to give the products I'm sure I don't like to.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

i'm not going buck wild for black friday lol
maybe 2-3 products max from Sage (Qhemet Ghee and Anita Grant Cubes..maybe another aohc or try out the butter)

i think my moisture problem has been solved with aloe vera juice 
just did a major cut  split ends ...there goes most of my progress


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 13, 2012)

After taking a look at my stash i definetly won't need to buy anything for another year(i will fail lol) . I still feel an "itch" to buy some MHC and Darcy but i m trying to talk myself out of it using the comparison method  ,ex: "with 25$ i could buy a sweater from carters for DS or how much food can i get with this money /i can save them" .It works SO FAR.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> After taking a look at my stash i definetly won't need to buy anything for another year(i will fail lol) . I still feel an "itch" to buy some MHC and Darcy but i m trying to talk myself out of it using the comparison method  ,ex: "with 25$ i could buy a sweater from carters for DS or how much food can i get with this money /i can save them" .It works SO FAR.


erplexed
don't do itttttttt no more products haha


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> So how are y'all going to handle Black Friday???
> 
> I might break down and order Wen if it's on sale but that's it.  At least that's my plan now.  I'm starting to feel a little antsy though.  So far I haven't purchased any new hair stuff since I started this challenge.



I wont be buying anything.



faithVA said:


> I have never purchased anything on black friday. I think I will continue that tradition



I am with you!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 14, 2012)

I gave away Mane N Tail detangler and I used up the last of my green Eco-Styler gel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 14, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I gave away Mane N Tail detangler and I used up the last of my green Eco-Styler gel.



xu93texas I have no use for my MNT detangler either and no one wants it, lol.  I might throw it out because I haven't used it in over a year.  I don't think I'll ever finish my olive oil Eco-Styler gel either, I don't use gel much.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll be giving my eco styler gel to my mom and maybe my scurl


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2012)

Gave most of my grapeseed oil to my mom. I put the rest in my old Olive Oil container to use for my face. Won't buy grapeseed oil again. Will stick with my sunflower oil. I may try avocado oil though.


----------



## daviine (Nov 15, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Gave most of my grapeseed oil to my mom. I put the rest in my old Olive Oil container to use for my face. Won't buy grapeseed oil again. Will stick with my sunflower oil. I may try avocado oil though.



faithVA What didn't you like about the grapeseed oil? Also, isn't that one of the oils used in the essential oil hair growth blend (or whatever it's called?)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.
> 
> 2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash.
> 
> ...



Today i'm giving away:
JC Wrap & Roll
MNT Detangler
Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo
JC Nourish & Shine to DH 

Trashed:
Lily of The Valley AVJ - less than 10% left, it must be old because when I use it it leaves a white substance in my hair.

S-Curl Activator - Haven't used the 10% left in over a year. 

My updated listed is above.  I think I met my goal and then some!


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 15, 2012)

Used up my big Pantene R&N conditioner . I like it.


----------



## daviine (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I'm going to focus on trying to find products that can help me keep my edges moisturized.  I'm waiting for a sale on Shea Moisture products because I'm really hoping there's a solution in the green or black lines.  Shea Moisture is easy to get so I'm hoping for luck there. 

Hopefully before December, I'll give away and trash the stuff I know I'm not going to use.  Hopefully that will compensate for my upcoming "shopping spree".


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

daviine said:


> I think I'm going to focus on trying to find products that can help me keep my edges moisturized.  I'm waiting for a sale on Shea Moisture products because I'm really hoping there's a solution in the green or black lines.  Shea Moisture is easy to get so I'm hoping for luck there.
> 
> Hopefully before December, I'll give away and trash the stuff I know I'm not going to use.  Hopefully that will compensate for my upcoming "shopping spree".



I never paid attention to my edges they have always been in good condition but now I'm very conscious of them I baby them like my ends and my nape they get a little extra leave in, moisture and oil plus I don't tie my satin scarf as tight anymore


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

I really need to update my list


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I never paid attention to my edges they have always been in good condition but now I'm very conscious of them I baby them like my ends and my nape they get a little extra leave in, moisture and oil plus I don't tie my satin scarf as tight anymore



Same here.  My silk scarf comes off every night because I'm afraid to tie it too tight.  The only problem with this is sometimes I wake up on my sham pillow instead of my satin pillowcase.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2012)

daviine said:


> @faithVA What didn't you like about the grapeseed oil? Also, isn't that one of the oils used in the essential oil hair growth blend (or whatever it's called?)


 
daviine, I just didn't feel that the grapeseed oil made my hair feel as good as my sunflower oil. When I apply the sunflower oil, it melts into my hair where not so much with the grapeseed oil. My cuticles lay very flat so only really, really, really light oils absorb well. 

Is the essential oil blend something that I make? If so, grapeseed oil definitely isn't a staple for that oil. My oils for my oil blends consist of castor oil, olive oil, vitamin E. And I will use a ceramide oil to lighten it up but sunflower oil works better there.

I am using grapeseed oil for my face but I think Olive Oil is better there. I really just want to reduce the oils I have. I don't need multiples. I think my stash would be good with castor oil, olive oil and sunflower oil for everything I need to do with it. The jury is still out on coconut oil but I am thinking its a no.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got up the nerve to use Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I lve it. What to do when you have found multiple products that work so well on your hair, but want to stick to a one for a period of time? 

PM The Conditioner (accessible), Tresemme Naturals (accessible, cheap), Jessicurl Too Shea (love the smell). Which do I go with? All three?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still very much in a funk with my hair. I haven't washed it in 2 weeks and don't plan on washing until Monday or Tuesday night. I moisturize when I remember which at present is maybe once every 3-4 days. Using up products has come to a complete standstill. I did buy 2 sample size shampoos. 

I do need to get some more deep conditioner and a protein treatment but I'm waiting until Black Friday when my coupon at Sally's goes into effect.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I really need to update my list



Me too....just purchased my Miss Jessies Stash....I have $200 left for 2013 to spend..


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 16, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Me too....just purchased my Miss Jessies Stash....I have $200 left for 2013 to spend..



you update your list first


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> you update your list first



No way....you said it first....hehehe


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2012)

I have several products that I plan to use up by the end of the year:

*Nutiva Coconut oil*
*DB Coconut Transitioning Creme*
*V05 Shea Cashmere Conditioner* (cowash)
*Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture shampoo*
*Giovanni Smooth as Silk Exteme Protein Hair Infusion*
*DM Moisture Mist*
*Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque* (this was my staple DC when I was relaxed.  It seems to be to heavy for my hair now. I will finish it up and revisit this product when my hair gets longer.)
*Jojoba oil*


----------



## daviine (Nov 16, 2012)

Finished up my Motions CPR Reconstructor. Now I need a new protein conditioner. Leaning towards GPB. Not sure though.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just used up Nubian Heritage repair masque and a 29oz jar of evoco ( I have another jar of evoco


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 16, 2012)

Keracare leave in *Gave away*
Nairobi Protasil *Gave to mom*


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Finally got up the nerve to use Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I lve it. What to do when you have found multiple products that work so well on your hair, but want to stick to a one for a period of time?
> 
> PM The Conditioner (accessible), Tresemme Naturals (accessible, cheap), Jessicurl Too Shea (love the smell). Which do I go with? All three?



It is hard to beat accessible and cheap, and my hair feels like butter, so the winner is Tresemme Naturals, especially since I want to co-wash/co-cleanse 6x a week until March 31. It is better not to waste the expensive stuff.

If I feel the product buying itch, I will pick up a PM The Conditioner or buy the Jessicurl.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

I will be using up a few things tomorrow


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 16, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> It is hard to beat accessible and cheap, and my hair feels like butter, so the winner is Tresemme Naturals, especially since I want to co-wash/co-cleanse 6x a week until March 31. It is better not to waste the expensive stuff.
> 
> If I feel the product buying itch, I will pick up a PM The Conditioner or buy the Jessicurl.



Ogoma I just bought PM the conditioner last week(because of all the rave reviews....I totally cracked), can't say I was too impressed at first use. Does it get better over time lol?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @Ogoma I just bought PM the conditioner last week(because of all the rave reviews....I totally cracked), can't say I was too impressed at first use. Does it get better over time lol?



I really like it and liked it from the first use. It gives my hair shine and leaves my hair soft. I used it for a wash and go and it really smoothed my hair. I don't detangle with my leave-ins and have mostly used it for buns so it might not get better depending on what you use it for. Sorry, I think I was one of those giving it rave reviews.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

One more use of Aussie 3 minute DC. I really love how it makes my hair feel I might make it a staple I don't like that it only comes in 8oz sizes but its cheap so I could just buy 3 at a time. Idk....


----------



## daviine (Nov 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> One more use of Aussie 3 minute DC. I really love how it makes my hair feel I might make it a staple I don't like that it only comes in 8oz sizes but its cheap so I could just buy 3 at a time. Idk....



lamaria211

The deep one? I was just neutral about that one until I added oils and honey. Then I really started to enjoy it. It's a possible repurchase for me bc it's affordable, easily accessible, and can be used for cowashing, 3 minute conditioning, and LHCF style DCing


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

daviine said:


> lamaria211
> 
> The deep one? I was just neutral about that one until I added oils and honey. Then I really started to enjoy it. It's a possible repurchase for me bc it's affordable, easily accessible, and can be used for cowashing, 3 minute conditioning, and LHCF style DCing



I put EVOCO over mine.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been going thru my stash trying different leave ins to see which ones I'll give away and which ones I'll use up and today I tried Bioluxe Miracle Leave in Serum and I really like it so far, I have to see how my hair feels after it dries but so far so good


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2012)

I used up a sample of Alaffia conditioner. Down to 1/4 bottle of the Deva Curl One. And down to 1/4 bottle of the KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Leave-in. 

Decided to wait on buying the Hair One Olive Oil. I will pair the As I Am Cleaning Conditioner with the Deva Curl One Conditioner to try to get similar effects until one or both are gone. Then I will buy the Hair One.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Just used up Nubian Heritage repair masque and a *29oz jar of evoco* ( I have another jar of evoco



Where you get this big one from?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, using this up today!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2012)

I am going to experiment tomorrow with my styling products. But it looks like As I Am Curling Gel may be a staple for me. It works great on my coils and I used it today to do my very 1st wng and it went well. It's easy to use, not sticky and it hasn't left any white residue on my hair. I think I will put it to the side and use up some of my other gels first. I will try it with another WNG in the spring.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



So after looking at my list I WILL use up all the items that I put an * by. I dont have any plans on buying anything new until February or so.....I am doing so good at this using up my stash!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 17, 2012)

Used up Devacurl No Poo, AOWC, Tresemme Naturals, and a 2 oz sample of Soy Butter.

Non-hair use ups: Shea Moisture Lavendar Lotion nono and body wash.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (sample) is GONE!!!!!!


----------



## Keishadt (Nov 18, 2012)

I picked up 2 aussie 3 minute miracles and 2 aussie moist. 

I finished off the Nioxin Restructuring Masque.  My Keracare Twist and define cream is fighting the good fight against me.  It's just a little bit left but I can't get it to budge.

Tossing the One N' Only Argan Oil and the Eco styler gel.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 18, 2012)

I have used up SSI Honey Rinse and Darcy's Vanilla Styling Cream.  Woo Hoo !  The down side is BF is this week and I have a list of Staples to reorder and new conds that I would like to try.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

It's wash day. So used up a little bit more of my Deva Curl One. Using it to balance out the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner worked well. DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. Used Komaza Aloe My Haire Leave-in. I have 1 to 2 more uses of that. Styled with Deva Curl Angel. Not sure how this will hold my coils but will see. I don't like it as much as the As I Am Curling Gel. It doesn't coat my hair as well or have the same slip. But I only have 1 to 2 uses of it left if I use it for my coils.

For November, looking to use up the Komaza Aloe My Hair and the Deva Curl Angel. Have to figure out what styler I will use after that.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 19, 2012)

Used up PM The Conditioner. I thought I had a few more uses left, but apparently not. I had to use water to get out enough to cover the other side of my head. I hate opaque bottles!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyyyy ladies, yep Im bored. Guess I will M&S my hair to use up some products.


----------



## kurlllz (Nov 19, 2012)

So proud of myself.... I was in target and picked up that GUD cherry conditioner and that Shea moisturizer lotion but eventually put them both down. Yay!!! Trying to shrink my current supply.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 20, 2012)

Going to be trying a new DC tomorrow Baba De  Caracol intensive treatment and then CW with my Aussie 3 minute


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont ever ask your momma to M&S your hair. This lady had me looking like a grease monkey but at least my **(Lemon Grass) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector* is almost gone. Should be gone by this weekend when I wash my hair.


----------



## classoohfive (Nov 20, 2012)

daviine said:


> lamaria211
> 
> The deep one? I was just neutral about that one until I added oils and honey. Then I really started to enjoy it. It's a possible repurchase for me bc it's affordable, easily accessible, and can be used for cowashing, 3 minute conditioning, and LHCF style DCing




Maaaan, I'm finally almost done with this, but now I'm going to try adding oils and honey. I just hope I like it enough to use up, not to add as another staple.  I ended up with a few staples that way.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2012)

I used up Ojon Restorative treatment


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 20, 2012)

My stash finally looks normal!!  This challenge was very helpful in getting rid of a lot of stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Nov 21, 2012)

I used Giovanni Triple Threat Tea Tree Conditioner with coconut oil layered on top today and my hair is already dry. I usually mix honey and oils in the conditioners I'm using up so I might give it another try.  

I'm thinking that trying to use up conditioners that don't work is not such a great idea for me, at least not right now-- my transitioning hair is fragile.  I should start giving these products away or retry them on my fully natural hair.


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> My stash finally looks normal!!  This challenge was very helpful in getting rid of a lot of stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


IA ,it's very helpful,just need to work a bit more on mine . I managed to sell most of my "impulse buys


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2012)

I really like the Bans de Caracol DC I left it on overnight and my hair feels extremely soft right now gonna CW to use up some more of this Organic oils condish that I got from the farmers market it has no ingredients on the label so I have No idea what's in it which I hate but its an OK condish


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I really like the Bans de Caracol DC I left it on overnight and my hair feels extremely soft right now gonna CW to use up some more of this Organic oils condish that I got from the farmers market it has no ingredients on the label so I have No idea what's in it which I hate but its an OK condish


 
That's a serious run on sentence you have there lamaria211


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That's a serious run on sentence you have there lamaria211



I was rambling in my head so I had to get it all out quickly! Lol I'll do better with my punctuation for you miss


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I was rambling in my head so I had to get it all out quickly! Lol I'll do better with my punctuation for you miss


 

You are doing fine. It was just funny because its so unlike you. I had to do a double take  Ramble on, ramble on!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I have several products that I plan to use up by the end of the year:
> 
> *Nutiva Coconut oil*
> *DB Coconut Transitioning Creme*
> ...


 

I'm done with DM Moisture Mist.  I used up the last of jojoba and jbco oil making a batch of sulfur growth oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 22, 2012)

Gave away:
Africa's Best Herbal oil
Softee Indian Hemp grease
Keracare Creme Hairdress


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just stopping in.....


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 23, 2012)

I have to update my list but overall I did very well considering. I got some ayurvedic powders I needed, 3 hair products (+2 free BOGO), and hair bonnets. I will pick up some Tresemme Naturals and I am done.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I have to update my list but overall I did very well considering. I got some ayurvedic powders I needed, 3 hair products (+2 free BOGO), and hair bonnets. I will pick up some Tresemme Naturals and I am done.



Same here!  I think I have enough henna an Ayurveda powders to last almost a year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 23, 2012)

Added quite a few products to list.  I need to join the 2013 use up challenge.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2012)

After the BF sales and my purchases I need to join this challenge for 2013 also.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 23, 2012)

Used up my organic oils condish


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2012)

Today is experiment day. Sunday is my wash day but my head aggravates me so much by Thursday that I cowash it Friday or Saturday. And since I have to do something with my head, I just experiment. But I don't want to move my true wash day to Saturday because my coils will look crazy by Wednesday  My head stays such a challenge 

So anyway. Today I prepooed and cowashed with Deva Curl One. I thought I would be finished with the bottle this month but it looks like it will last until December. I am playing around with the Deva Curl B'Leave-in. It's supposed to be a gel like leave-in that you apply before your gel to help your curls  Then I am putting the Deva Curl Angel on top of that. Maybe it will be a WNG or if that doesn't work, maybe a puff and last resort a banded fro.

But at least it helps me start using up the Deva Curl products. I hope to be finished with the Angel this month. I have a lot of styling products to get through.


----------



## Keishadt (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally used up the Keracare Twist and define cream.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2012)

Used up Nubian Heritage growth custard!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 25, 2012)

1 More use of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner Left
1-2 More uses of Roux Conditioner
1 More Use of ACV

+ 2 Items : Qhemet Coco Ghee, Anita Grant Deep Conditioning Cubes (won't buy anything else)
*
Updated total: 15*
Shampoos: 3
Oils: 3
Moisturizing Conditioners: 2 +1
Protein Conditioners: 2
Leave in: +1
Stylers: 2
Random: 1


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Used up 1 of my AO Blue Chamomile conditioners   My mom had an old Hydrathermal moisturizing conditioner under the sink. Going to try that next week and if it works, will use it up. 

Used up most of the Deva Curl Angel  Have just enough to touch up my coils mid-week. Not sure what I will use next. I make a vow to myself that I will never have more than 2 styling products in my stash at a time


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 26, 2012)

Used up 1 TJ TTT


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 26, 2012)

Updated List:

*Co-wash Conditioners*
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - (12)
Tresemme Naturals - (12)

*Cleansers*
Ouidad Curl Co-Wash - (2)

*Deep Conditioners/Treatments*
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - (1)
DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner - (2)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - (2)

*Moisturizers/**gel**/**butter*
PBN Murmuru Moisture Milk - (2)
PBN Sapote Lotion - (2)
Bask Silk & Honey Latte Milk - (2)
Oyin Hair Dew - (1)
Ecostyler/Xtreme Gel - (3)
Wholesale Supplies Butter Blend 2 oz samples - (10)
Meadowfoam Seed Oil 16 oz (1)
Castor Oil 16 oz (1)

*Ayurvedic Powders*
Amla Powder 100 grams - (5)
Hibiscus Powder 100g - (2)
Brahmi Powder 100g - (3)
Bhringraj Powder 100g - (3)
Sukesh Ayurveda 100g - (2)


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 26, 2012)

I am super proud of myself for this years BLACK Friday purchase, I only purchased from Miss Jessies Tis far and I have very little plans for else where  

I still have a ton to use but I am closer to it by not getting a ton of things in my stash...


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually I ordered nothing for Black Friday.

I'm down to my last swipe of natural unrefined pressed coconut oil.
I'd love a refill but I have to finish my Vatika frosting first.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2012)

Used up Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment. I didn't even bother putting it on my updated list because there was so little left.

I will use up Aussie Moist this week. Also not on the list as it is one co-wash and one detangling session away from visiting the recycling depot.

After these two are gone, it would be a while before I use up anything because the stuff I have open are large sizes and still full.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gave away to my niece: Bioluxe leave in, ORS olive oil hair lotion, Aussie Split end protector, john Freida flawless finish cream, Elasta qp Anti breakage serum


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 27, 2012)

My updated list is coming as soon as my Black Friday purchases arrive.  Gave a few items away but bought a few of my staple products while on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 27, 2012)

Gave away aphogee deep moisture shampoo, balancing moisturizer, and infusium 23.


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm on my phone so I can't get all fancy with the colors lol. But here is my update so far(I may be giving away a few more things).

Shampoos
Ion hard water(STAPLE)
Liter of Joico k pak(STAPLE)
Keracare hydrating detangling(about 6 oz left in bottle, may not repurchase)

Reconstructors/protein treatments
Aphogee two minute(4 oz left in bottle, will not repurchase)
16 oz of Aphogee two step(will experiment with other protein treatments)

Conditioners
Liter of Joico k pak(only bought because it came in a set, I add this to my relaxer, use as a mid step protein, and to protect my previously relaxed hair.
5lb of Keracare Humecto(Staple for now because it's a 5lb tub lol)

Leave ins
Aphogee provitamin(used as a leave in and to rollerset, I want to try Chi keratin mist)
Razac(used when I'm 6 weeks post and beyond, awesome detangler)

Oils/serums
Hot 6 oil(used as "moisturizer",  and random hot oil treatments)
Chi silk infusion(used with leave in when rollersetting for detangling)
Keracare oil sheen(only use for the smell)


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to update my stash.  I did well this past weekend.  I only went to Sally's. I bought:

Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Hair Milk
Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Oil
Talia Waahid Curl Sealer
African Pride olive oil Maximum growth oil

I also bought more of Dabur Vatika oil from a local Indian grocer.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm done with Giovanni Direct Leave-in, Suave vo5 Shea Moisture conditioner, and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> I'm on my phone so I can't get all fancy with the colors lol. But here is my update so far(I may be giving away a few more things).
> 
> Shampoos
> Ion hard water(STAPLE)
> ...



I think I'll update my list to only show what I have left too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2012)

[USER=311845 said:
			
		

> xu93texas[/USER];17369545]I need to update my stash. I did well this past weekend. I only went to Sally's. I bought:
> 
> Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Hair Milk
> Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Oil
> ...


 
What's the Curl Sealer supposed to do? Please don't say Seal Curls 

Is it like a gel? or is it an oil? or what?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2012)

One more use of Baba de Caracol DC and one of my Silk Elements leave ins( don't worry I have 2 back ups)!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2012)

soulglo said:


> 1 More use of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner Left
> 1-2 More uses of Roux Conditioner
> 1 More Use of ACV
> 
> ...


- darcy's is officially gone (dcing with it as i type)
- I should get my Black Sunday shipment of my Qhemet and Anita today
- Roux is lasting longer than I thought but I will use it after I finish dcing
-  i'm hanging onto my last drop of acv


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 29, 2012)

Working on that lrg tub of Cinnamon and Rosemary DC using it up as a final comb through. I normally use it for cowashing and prepooing in the summer months, but I'm sure I had it long enough and need to get rids of it buy the end of this challenge.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What's the Curl Sealer supposed to do? Please don't say Seal Curls
> 
> Is it like a gel? or is it an oil? or what?



Yes, it's a gel.  I didn't like it. I returned it to Sally's today. I'm going back to using Eco-styler gel. It's cheap and it works.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm down to only my staple moisturizer Elasta QP mango butter!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 1, 2012)

I hate Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding compared to Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue. I cant wait to get the CP sample out of the way.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought small bottles of Apricol Kernel Oil, Avocado Oil and Rosewater. Want to see if either of those oils can replace or be added to my sunflower oil. I think Olive oil is good for a prepoo but it isn't great for sealing my hair. Will try them out tomorrow after I DC.


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> One more use of Aussie 3 minute DC. I really love how it makes my hair feel I might make it a staple I don't like that it only comes in 8oz sizes but its cheap so I could just buy 3 at a time. Idk....





daviine said:


> lamaria211
> 
> The deep one? I was just neutral about that one until I added oils and honey. Then I really started to enjoy it. It's a possible repurchase for me bc it's affordable, easily accessible, and can be used for cowashing, 3 minute conditioning, and LHCF style DCing




Okay, I finally tried this last night. I added some warm honey and olive oil. I hate the smell of honey, but it made my hair very easy to detangle. I also fell asleep on the couch for a bit waiting for my hair to go from wet to damp before I applied my leave-ins, but even the areas that were already close to dry still felt moisturized. I probably won't repurchase the Aussie since I get more moisture with my staple DC on its own (when I try adding honey to it, it may be perfect) but I'll be using it up with the addition of honey and olive oil.  Thanks for the suggestion, daviine!


----------



## soulglo (Dec 2, 2012)

soulglo said:


> - darcy's is officially gone (dcing with it as i type)
> - I should get my Black Sunday shipment of my Qhemet and Anita today
> - Roux is lasting longer than I thought but I will use it after I finish dcing
> -  i'm hanging onto my last drop of acv


Roux is gone. ACV is still hanging on. I haven't received my Sage order yet =/. I'm giving away my Aussie Moist because it stopped working for my hair (probably the -cones) it makes my hair crunchy now 

----just ordered a hair steamer because i'm still battling dry hair and splits


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2012)

Used up Aussie Moist and JBCO (transferred it to oil mix, does it still count? ).

Non hair use up: Shea Moisture Organic Lemongrass Tea Tree Body Scrub.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2012)

It's wash day. Don't think I'm using up anything today. I used my Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength. I like it. I may repurchase when it's gone. Fortunately that won't be for a few months since I only use it once a month. I only have 1/2 jar of the As I Am Cleanser. I am going to buy the Hair One Olive Oil when I get down to the last use of this. Meant to follow that with a quick condition with the Deva Curl One but I forgot 

Letting my hair dry a bit and will use the apricot kernel oil and the avocado oil to try them out. Then follow that with the Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in. I will use up most of that but it probably won't be finished until next weekend.

Don't know what styler I will use yet.


----------



## daviine (Dec 3, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> Okay, I finally tried this last night. I added some warm honey and olive oil. I hate the smell of honey, but it made my hair very easy to detangle. I also fell asleep on the couch for a bit waiting for my hair to go from wet to damp before I applied my leave-ins, but even the areas that were already close to dry still felt moisturized. I probably won't repurchase the Aussie since I get more moisture with my staple DC on its own (when I try adding honey to it, it may be perfect) but I'll be using it up with the addition of honey and olive oil.  Thanks for the suggestion, @daviine!



classoohfive I'm so glad I finally made a contribution to the board!  I think my hair really likes honey but I don't like the smell either.  I was trying to use up the honey too because I don't like it as a sugar substitute.  Not usre if I'm going to repurchase some for deep conditioning now.  I bought agave nectar but I've enjoying it in my tea so I'm not sure if I'm ever going to try it in my DC.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Will be using the last of my Baba Dr Caracol DC tonight! I really really really want some more Silk Dreams products but I swore off ordering stuff online,I hate waiting and shipping cost. Idk its so worth it though


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 5, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



(Lemon Grass) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector  is GONE!

Still trying to use up the items that have * by them before the end of the year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 5, 2012)

Used up ion Hard Water condish today (have one back up)


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 5, 2012)

I went to my hair groups product exchange and gave away several products. I like them but I just want a smaller amount of products. I am so sick of having products fill a shelf in the kitchen, and then they are taking over the bathroom. Going to do my annual products for the hair needy to give away some more to people that can use them.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't join 2012's challenge but I want to be tagged for the 2013 challenge please OP because I have some Ayurveda powders I need to use up "pronto" and a challenge like this will be perfect for me to accomplish that Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting ready for my DC tomorrow, I will gone and knock these two out.....

*Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner Pack


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 8, 2012)

Used up 1 SE leave in (have 2 back ups)
Nothing But intense healing mask- trashed
Pompian grape seed oil used up


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2012)

I started a mini detox today. I prepooed with diluted Deva Curl One, washed with Terresentials mudwash and let that sit for 30 minutes. Then followed up with Morocco Method detox which I let sit for 2 hours. Then I conditioned with Deva Curl One. My hair feels much better. I will do the 2nd day of detox tomorrow.

I am going to miss the Deva Curl One when it is gone. I may repurchase but not immediately. I am going to try the Hair One Olive Oil and see if that is a good replacement. And I have some samples of Wen. I will see how I like that. I do like the Deva Curl One though. It is good to my hair. 

Wash day is tomorrow so I may be able to use up my leave-in if nothing else.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm DCing with Hydratherma Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner. It's very thick. I'm not sure it's going to work on my low porosity hair. If it doesn't work out it will be going back to my mom. If not I will keep it. I have to use a lot so it will probably be gone at the end of December if I keep it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Just felt like updating my stash. I only have 1 more thing to use for the end of the year. And my staples are appearing......


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Used some of the Curly Pudding today but it's still here in my stash, dont worry it will be gone before New Years.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally used up my KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Leave-in. It wasn't a big bottle. But I am glad to see that I can probably keep a bottle of leave-in for 2 to 3 months. Since I've never used leave-ins consistently I wasn't really sure. 

I am going to remove Coconut Oil from my hair stash and just use it on my body. The more I read, the more I think it's not for my hair. The last thing I read is that coconut oil binds to the protein in the hair, so the hair cannot absorb as much water. That is why it is recommended for prepoos to prevent hygral (sp) fatigue. But since I'm low porosity and not able to get enough water in my strands, this is counter productive. 

I will stick to sunflower oil and then keep playing around with the avocado and apricot kernel oils I just purchased. 

Since the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner has coconut oil as a base, it may explain why my hair feels pretty good but not great. I will just use it up and keep pairing it with the Deva Curl One conditioner.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry guys i ve been MIA ,I ve been very busy last month ,anyway ..I finished a few products ,African Pride shea butter shampoo (Love it !) 1 ecostyler Argan .
I m currently using Beautiful Textures shampoo, Organix Mango butter grapefruit conditioner (dont like it ) and Beautiful textures leave in .As a moisturizer I m close to using up Afroveda Curly butter sample ,great stuff!Aaah also 1 of my Afroveda totally twisted (full size) is getting closer to an end but not quite there yet...


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 13, 2012)

Used up one TJ TTT. I have 11 more on deck.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll be joining this next year .... if it will be carried over


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.
> 
> 2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash.
> 
> ...



I don't think I did too bad but I do believe this is as far as my stash will go for the year.  I only have a few more items I want to get rid of and then it's just my staples.  I bought quite a few things since Black Friday but they'll all my staples except the WEN 613 I bought  to try for 2013.  I won't be joining a 2013 challenge, this thread has done me a lot of good and I no longer have a bunch of unused, unwanted products.


----------



## BrownBetty (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi ladies...

I haven't bought any new hair products.  I am stepping into the word of clip ins.  I am bored with my hair and it is in that awful stage after a hair cut, not the cut and too short to do anything with.  So clip ins or cut it all off.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## soulglo (Dec 14, 2012)

i'm finally content with my stash
i've been putting dents in everything 
nothing is really used up per se
i did use up 1 1/2 cubes of Anita Grant Rhassoul Clay
It made my hair really soft =/ still breakage so idk back to the balancing act

i'm halfway or less through all of my other products besides my eco styler gel (unopened until i do my twists and aloe vera juice about...85%)


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a daily cowasher and in the last 2-3 weeks I finished up:

1 bottle of vo5 Volumizing conditioner
1 jar of Kerastase Masque Substantif
1 bottle of Kerastase Bain Substantif
1 bottle of AO GPB Conditioner
1 bottle of AO White Camellia Cinditioner
1 bottle of AO Island Naturals Conditioner 
1 bottle of Pureology Smoothing Shampoo
1 jar of Fantasia IC Gel
1 bottle of Paul Mitchell Curl Defining Gel

I have so much more to go too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 15, 2012)

Returned to target: Paul mitchell The Detangler, Giovanni's keratin DC and leave in, and got some shoes instead: )


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2012)

I used up one Tresemme Naturals, 11 left.

Non-hair use-up: Dermalogica Dermal Clay Cleanser. This crap has been holding on for 8 months. So glad to see it gone.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2012)

Just used up 1 bottle of AO Blue Camomile hydrating conditioner. Not a repurchase.


----------



## kurlllz (Dec 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Returned to target: Paul mitchell The Detangler, Giovanni's keratin DC and leave in, and got some shoes instead:
> 
> Lol!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

Pluggin away at the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner and the Deva Curl One. Its wash day so prepooed with the Deva Curl One, Washed with As I Am Cleansing Conditioner and Conditioned with the Deva Curl One. Didn't DC today. I sealed with Avocado Oil and then used the Burt Bees Preshampoo as a leave-in. Like everything in my regimen today but the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner. It's better than shampoo but still a little harsh for my hair, probably because of the coconut oil.

I don't think I will finish up the Deva Curl One or the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner in December but they will definitely be gone by January. There's not much in the Burt Bee's container so I may get through it in December. 

Not planning on using anything else up. 

It's been a good year staple wise. I have firmed up quite a few staples. I still need to work out cleanser and leave-in but I have a better idea what works. I just need to narrow down brand. I feel confident that I will have some in place the first half of the year.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^ Same here @faithVA. It has been a good year product-wise for me as well. I have found almost all my staples and have a firm understanding on what ingredients my hair likes and what combination of products and ingredients give me lasting moisture.

Quite glad for this challenge. It got me to stop buying and start using.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 16, 2012)

I am going to finish my afro veda deep conditioner today. I use it as a leave in. Really  enjoy the afroveda line. 

Giving away I boat load of products in my Annual Christmas for the Hair Needy. This year I needed them. Enjoying putting the gift together, it's a secret


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just chilling trying to still use up this Miss Jessie's crap!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm doing end of the year inventory today.  I'm throwing a few products a way, giving products away, and boxing some products up for future use. 

I'm done with African Pride Olive Miracle growth oil.

I'm throwing away TW Moisture Clenz and Bee Mine Growth Serum/

I'm giving away Moroccan oil shampoo,conditioner, and serum; EdenBodyworks Peppermint Hair Milk; Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructerizer and AG detangling conditioning mist; Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Balancing Ends Insurance; tea tree oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2012)

Today I used up Silicon Mix bamboo DC and V05 raspberry condish tomorrow I'll be finishing CJ Curl Rehab


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 21, 2012)

lamaria211 do you cowash daily?


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> lamaria211 do you cowash daily?



No x2 a week, I tried doing it x4 a week but it was just to much for me


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Sorry guys i ve been MIA ,I ve been very busy last month ,anyway ..I finished a few products ,African Pride shea butter shampoo (Love it !) 1 ecostyler Argan .
> I m currently using Beautiful Textures shampoo, Organix Mango butter grapefruit conditioner (dont like it ) and Beautiful textures leave in .As a moisturizer I m close to using up Afroveda Curly butter sample ,great stuff!Aaah also 1 of my Afroveda totally twisted (full size) is getting closer to an end but not quite there yet...



I recently purchased the beautiful textures leave in and moisture butter, how do you like their products?


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I recently purchased the beautiful textures leave in and moisture butter, how do you like their products?



Overall it's a great line ,

The leave is moisturizing ,has slip and  really helps with detangling ,i also use it to unravel my hair while finger combing  .The Moisturizer makes my hair very soft and moisturized but i find it makes it "lock " together.
 The DC is excellent ,good slip ,nourishing ,i leave it on  40 minutes as it takes atleast 10 minutes for it to really penetrate and give slip.
The item i would purchase again is the leave in without a doubt . The rest are replacable 
Aa


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 23, 2012)

Used up 1 Tresemme Naturals. I am going to return my other bottles and keep this as a backup. It takes 2x a much of this to do what TJ TTT does. I am going to use just that for detangling and conditioning once I find time to return the rest.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 23, 2012)

I finished my tancho wax stick, it lasted me two years
Used the last of my Mozeke Carrot protein 

Afroveda Rasberry DC gone
Finishing afroveda nu milk, ella jelly and komaza muku oil today


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2012)

Used up: 

1 bottle of Kerastase Bain Substantif shampoo (will not be repurchasing because of the sulfates),
1 bottle of Redken Smoothdown shampoo (will not be repurchasing because of the sulfates),
1 jar of Fantasia IC Gel
1 bottle of Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just used my pack of optimum salon Care DC. And opened my crece Pelo DC


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Organic Root Stimulator / Replenishing Conditioner (staple) 

I'm going to pick up another bottle in the morning, lol.


 Elasta QP / Intense Fortifying Treatment 

It's on my hair now with some honey.  


My Henna Sooq order finally shipped, but I don't bother tracking my henna/alma/indigo usage. My package does include a new conditioner though  I'm not going to make my goal this session, but I did well during the previous ones... I was a little lazy with my hair this time; however, I have a few products that only have 1-3 uses left so I should start off next year on a good note.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2012)

Finished up the Deva Curl One Conditioner today. That conditioner was good to my hair. 

I have one more wash day on Sunday. Not sure I will use anything else up. I have about 3 uses of the As I Am Cleanser. And 2 uses of the Hydrathermal Naturals Conditioner. Those will probably be used up in January.

Finished the year off on a good note.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 3 - September 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Cracked open another Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, it wont be gone though before the new year but I have met my goal already. Just still trying to knock this *Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample) out before the new year though.

I cant wait until I can go shopping for the items in my wishlist, next year though!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

I love lurking in this thread. I will be on this challenge for the new Year. Planning on taking an inventory soon!!  Great job ladies


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I love lurking in this thread. I will be on this challenge for the new Year. Planning on taking an inventory soon!!  Great job ladies



I like this thread too. I don't really even have a stash. But I like coming in here updating. It's one of my most favorite threads


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread has helped me immensely. By taking it seriously and tracking my product use, I now understand how much product I need to have on hand, and what I really like.
 It will take most of next year to get rid of my stash, but I plan to use my stash cabinet for my growing herb collection


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2012)

Used up a half bag of indigo and a bag of Karishma henna. Also used up the last bottle of vo5 Volumizing Conditioner I had in my stash. Threw out a bottle of One n Only Argan Oil. I hated the smell - it was aweful.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2012)

Hola Ladies 
I am making it my personal goal to put my purchases of all things to a pure PAUSE for now... I did well with hair supplies but it did trickle to other areas of life. So I need to put the Kibosh on it ALL!!!!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 27, 2012)

^  Funny how that works eh? I moved from buying hair stuff to bath/body products and clothes. SMH at me. I am on an all things no-buy for 2013. I will only replace products if I run out.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2012)

I am gearing up to save $10,000 for 2013. I just need to focus. I have enough products and excess things.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think in totally over buying new products just to try, I've been having a lot of fun just stocking up on staples


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 27, 2012)

JJamiah

Will you be hosting the 2013 version.  I want to join.  I have really enjoyed seeing my stash slowly dwindling down.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks OP for hosting this thread!  I am ending 2012 with only staple products in my stash.  I feel so much better that my cabinet is not full of unusable products/clutter.  My stash is now completely organized and doesn't look like a mad woman lives here.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 28, 2012)

It's all about staples! Some of mine are Castor Oil, Coconut Oil and Glycerin.

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Will you be hosting the 2013 version. I want to join. I have really enjoyed seeing my stash slowly dwindling down.


 
JazzyOleBabe 



Yes Mam  Going to start it now


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

I used Burt Bee's PreShampoo as a preshampoo. Not going to use anymore. It doesn't do anything for my hair. So giving this to my girl Tashboog to see if she likes it.

Have one use left of the As I Am Cleansing Conditioner but I'm not going to use it. It doesn't strip but I think my hair can be softer. So letting it go.

Used up more of my Nubian Heritage Growth And Strength Treatment. And started using the Burt Bee's Shiny Hair Conditioner. I think I can use that up by the end of January. I won't be buying any more Burt Bee's conditioners.

Going to hit the Jane Carter products today and try to use those up by the end of January. Using the Nourish and Shine and the Curly Cream. Have so many samples I want to try 

Did pretty good with my stash this session


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

Got dong on Miss Jessie is still in my stash AARRGGHHHHH!


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 31, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Got dong on Miss Jessie is still in my stash AARRGGHHHHH!



What u dont like about it? I never tried and probably never will .


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2012)

I like Miss Jessies product's. ..Pillow Soft Curl, Quick Curl, Curly Pudding,  Sweet Back Treatment and Baby Butter Cream.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 31, 2012)

Coming into the home stretch with a finished bottle of (sp?) Eluscence Conditioner.

I'm down to one shampoo bar and I'm 3/4 the way through my Curl Junkie Coconut Conditioner?


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2012)

Op, I am in if you start a new thread for 2013 . My conditioner stash is almost used up and I am working away on my shampoo stash (started using some shampoos as hand wash for my house). This thread has done wonders for me this year, despite a few weak moments . Overall, I am very pleased with myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet one has already been started and we are more than delighted to have you  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=665199


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 31, 2012)

Finished step 1 of the Hairveda 2-step cond package.  1 backup.


----------

